# Julep July 2013



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

So lets hope July goes a lot better than June. Wonder if they are doing something special for the 4th of July? Also I believe July is their anniversary month.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2013)

Last year, they had two glitter polishes since Canada Day is July 1st, so Canadian subscribers received the Canadian polish, and US subscribers received the other one (America the Beautiful, I think). They were both beautiful, and I think that might have been the first month when we could add a polish, so Canadians could add the US polish and vice versa. Their anniversary is in August, so we still have a couple of months to go for that.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Last year, they had two glitter polishes since Canada Day is July 1st, so Canadian subscribers received the Canadian polish, and US subscribers received the other one (America the Beautiful, I think). They were both beautiful, and I think that might have been the first month when we could add a polish, so Canadians could add the US polish and vice versa. Their anniversary is in August, so we still have a couple of months to go for that.


 Thanks for letting me know! When I googled it some post said July some said August. I hope they do something like that again I would love a patriotic nail polish.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2013)

Because of their shipping schedule, the anniversary choices go up on July 20th, and that is considered the August box. Going through my email, I see that the first boxes for the whole program shipped out in early August 2011. I signed up the day after the program launched, and that first box shipped on August 8th of that year, and then the choices for September went up on August 20th. (And I was actually a salon client when I lived in Seattle, and I just realized I received a survey about whether I would be interested in a polish sub on July 26 of that year, so they went from surveying customers to sub launch in about two weeks, in case anyone was wondering about that.)


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Because of their shipping schedule, the anniversary choices go up on July 20th, and that is considered the August box. Going through my email, I see that the first boxes for the whole program shipped out in early August 2011. I signed up the day after the program launched, and that first box shipped on August 8th of that year, and then the choices for September went up on August 20th.
> 
> (And I was actually a salon client when I lived in Seattle, and I just realized I received a survey about whether I would be interested in a polish sub on July 26 of that year, so they went from surveying customers to sub launch in about two weeks, in case anyone was wondering about that.)


 That's so cool that you have been with them from the beginning. I really hope July and August are more like May than June lol.


----------



## whompidy (Jun 10, 2013)

I think I'm skipping this month. I just discovered other indie brands and kind of went overboard. Like waaaaay overboard.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 10, 2013)

Whoooo July already! 



 I'm just hoping for something other than cremes this month...could use some more interesting finishes in my collection. 

Also interested to see what the beauty products they send out this month are...hmmm...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2013)

I would love a sort of reverse of last year's 4th of July: Blue micro glitter with larger red glitter and white/silver stars.


----------



## avonleabelle (Jun 10, 2013)

> Whoooo July already!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I'm just hoping for something other than cremes this month...could use some more interesting finishes in my collection.Â  Also interested to see what the beauty products they send out this month are...hmmm...


 Yes! I would even take foil polish and I don't like the look of foil polish.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would love a sort of reverse of last year's 4th of July: Blue micro glitter with larger red glitter and white/silver stars.


 That sounds great.  Nice idea.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would love a sort of reverse of last year's 4th of July: Blue micro glitter with larger red glitter and white/silver stars.


 That sounds awesome I would love that!

Hopefully this month they do something really cool like May! I had pretty much a dupe for every color last month, so I hope this month is different.


----------



## Antharenn (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes to different finishes! As much as I enjoy julep I always feel like they're a bit behind the curve with trends. Although they did get the sea salts out in decent timing with other brands.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 11, 2013)

Joining the thread for updates.


----------



## MaiteS (Jun 12, 2013)

updatees


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whoooo July already!
> ...


----------



## kira685 (Jun 13, 2013)

any guesses for what the product of the month will be?


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 13, 2013)

> any guesses for what the product of the month will be?


 The first guess that popped in my head was sunscreen but I'm probably way off! I really hope it's hand and nail related whatever it is!


----------



## kira685 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The first guess that popped in my head was sunscreen but I'm probably way off! I really hope it's hand and nail related whatever it is!


 sunscreen makes sense, but they already have that spf 30 product and then we got the DD cream that also had spf... so I'm not sure if they'd roll out another one. I also hope it's a more hand/nail related item, I'm over the beauty stuff!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 13, 2013)

Subscribing


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The first guess that popped in my head was sunscreen but I'm probably way off! *I really hope it's hand and nail related whatever it is!*


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 13, 2013)

I would love it if the product for this month is nail related, but I'm wondering if they'll continue to send us more makeup related items? Lipstick &amp; mascara in May, DD creme &amp; concealer in June... maybe blush or eyeshadow this month? Just a wild guess!

I've been looking for 'coming soon' products on the Julep site, since they had the DD creme up well in advance of the June box, but I don't really see anything new on there!


----------



## carabeth87 (Jun 13, 2013)

Updates!?


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 14, 2013)

I hope either July or August (or both) are good boxes - my birthday's at the end of July.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 14, 2013)

> I think I'm skipping this month. I just discovered other indie brands and kind of went overboard. Like waaaaay overboard.Â


 I just spent a bunch on indies too but I skipped the last two months so I was able to justify it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hoping this month is good!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 14, 2013)

&lt;------ This girl needs updates!


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just spent a bunch on indies too but I skipped the last two months so I was able to justify it.
> 
> ...


 Indies are serious trouble for my wallet - I went overboard and skipped last month, and am seriously considering skipping this month too. I think this month would have to be ah-mazing for me to not skip again.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 14, 2013)

i would be excited for blushes but want a really good nail strengthening base coat.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> any guesses for what the product of the month will be?


 EE CrÃ¨me?

/ducks and runs away


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sherbert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> EE CrÃ¨me?
> ...


 hahahahaaaa

Well, the rock candy polishes have been at Sephora for a while now. I think we're all assuming they're going to be in our boxes sooner or later (...or maybe not). Maybe this month? Though they are fairly spring-y and it's definitely mid-summer now. Hm.


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahahahaaaa
> 
> Well, the rock candy polishes have been at Sephora for a while now. I think we're all assuming they're going to be in our boxes sooner or later (...or maybe not). Maybe this month? Though they are fairly spring-y and it's definitely mid-summer now. Hm.


Hmm. You bring up a valid possibility.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 14, 2013)

> > any guesses for what the product of the month will be?
> 
> 
> EE CrÃ¨me? /ducks and runs away


 Ha!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> any guesses for what the product of the month will be?


A nail polish thinner would be useful


----------



## kira685 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sherbert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> EE CrÃ¨me?
> ...


 *LOL... Everything Except coverage cream?*



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahahahaaaa
> 
> Well, the rock candy polishes have been at Sephora for a while now. I think we're all assuming they're going to be in our boxes sooner or later (...or maybe not). Maybe this month? Though they are fairly spring-y and it's definitely mid-summer now. Hm.


 *I think there was a rock candy add-on recently - i feel like that's all we'll get from that collection.. correct me if I'm wrong, aren't we supposed to get everything first in our boxes?*



> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A nail polish thinner would be useful


 *YES! I actually would not mind, as long as the polish colors are also good... i feel like they've been kind of blah lately. *


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sherbert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> EE CrÃ¨me?
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I think there was a rock candy add-on recently - i feel like that's all we'll get from that collection.. correct me if I'm wrong, aren't we supposed to get everything first in our boxes?*


 We're supposed to in theory, but sometimes we don't because I think Julep wants to maintain its relationship with Sephora.

Sephora had a the mattes for a few months before they were in the November '12 boxes.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sherbert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> EE CrÃ¨me?
> ...


 HAHAHAHA! You stole my joke!  I joined this thread for the sole purpose of mentioning "EE Creme."  Great minds thinks alike!



  But now that I'm here, I'll stay.  I actually love the DD Creme... but now that it's discontinued...


----------



## shy32 (Jun 15, 2013)

Which Julep polishes are "jelly"?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Which Julep polishes are "jelly"?


http://www.sephora.com/rock-candy-nail-glaze-P378028?skuId=1492727


----------



## shy32 (Jun 15, 2013)

> http://www.sephora.com/rock-candy-nail-glaze-P378028?skuId=1492727


 Ah! Ok. Thanks.Those are pretty


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sherbert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 15, 2013)

> They discontinued it?


 When people were asking about more light dd cream, Julep said they weren't restocking it, which equals discontinued to a lot of us. It must have been a flaming bag of shit for them to promote the launch like they did and then just drop it.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 15, 2013)

all of the small stock of orly nail color that cvs carries at two locations in my town were half off; cvs doesn't offer this deal online (nor are there as many colors) but you should all check it out. i picked up gumdrop, sheer white tips, a french mani color i forgot, and kiss the bride. my friend loved love each other and rage.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 16, 2013)

i heard they started the sale last night (two dollar pomegranate scrubs, for example) and that really irritates me. i have no complaints with julep but that is unacceptable to do less than 48 hours before the scheduled and highly publicized sale starts. it's fine for a company to mark down products periodically without announcement, but not right before a sale so that most fans anticipating it don't have the ability to actually get the coveted sale items.


----------



## casby (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't know if it was detective work on people's part that found the link to the sale or Julep's fault for starting the sale early -- if you go to the following link (which is all over the comments on the warehouse sale post) you can see what's left -- sigh I really wanted to try the pomegranate stuff but thanks Julep for encouraging me to try other companies.  It's not like that link is hard to guess either ... so who knows how people found it.

http://www.julep.com/shop/warehouse-sale.html


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 16, 2013)

I wonder if Julep will invalidate early orders when they get to the office tomorrow.


----------



## casby (Jun 16, 2013)

Jenn, why knows? I can see how that would cause fb riots -- I would have been ok with people finding this link at like 3am pacific tomorrow (it was supposed to start at 6am which is still what fb event is saying) and I probably still would have purchased something at 6am but this far ahead -- Julep was already on thin ice with me so this pushed me off.

FWIW, there's a rocky candy set up as well as the sea salt set, guess these new colors didn't turn out so well


----------



## javagirl87 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder if Julep will invalidate early orders when they get to the office tomorrow.


 if this is how much they were originally going to price things then I doubt they'll invalidate it. No point in invalidating legitimate purchases. That would piss off just as many people than those that didn't know.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if this is how much they were originally going to price things then I doubt they'll invalidate it. No point in invalidating legitimate purchases. That would piss off just as many people than those that didn't know.


 They're already in hot water from the DD creme fiasco last month so....


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 16, 2013)

if the page was set up without realizing that people would be trying to find it early, i don't fault julep. they underestimated how people get down.


----------



## javagirl87 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're already in hot water from the DD creme fiasco last month so....


 what happened? I stayed away since I don't use foundations


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Jenn, why knows? I can see how that would cause fb riots -- I would have been ok with people finding this link at like 3am pacific tomorrow (it was supposed to start at 6am which is still what fb event is saying) and I probably still would have purchased something at 6am but this far ahead -- Julep was already on thin ice with me so this pushed me off.


 Guess I was just remembering the howls about the Allure box where the link on their site went to the wrong page, so a lot of people said they'd missed out. IDK which would be worse for julep at this point: cancelling the orders of people who got to the site early or making everyone who goes when they are supposed to and find many things already sold out equally mad. It just seems that almost everything they've done since they git that VC money earlier in the year has gone wrong somehow. Those investors may not be very happy with the results this quarter.


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 16, 2013)

I wonder if they've now caught it.. I have items in my cart and it won't let me checkout... it tells me to contact CS.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if they've now caught it.. I have items in my cart and it won't let me checkout... it tells me to contact CS.


 try your card? if you got the billing issue email before, you might have to do it manually by selecting to add a new card. i had that until i did this.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 16, 2013)

it was intentional:


----------



## alpina0560 (Jun 16, 2013)

wrong thread! whoops


----------



## tasertag (Jun 16, 2013)

The stuff in the warehouse sale look pretty good but I might pass. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm really, really hoping for a good month...a month where I can't decide which colors to get because they all look so good! I'm tired of being disappointed and skipping.


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if they've now caught it.. I have items in my cart and it won't let me checkout... it tells me to contact CS.





> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> try your card? if you got the billing issue email before, you might have to do it manually by selecting to add a new card. i had that until i did this.


 Thank you SO MUCH! I didn't know anything about the credit card issue.... my order finally went through when I manually put in my cc info.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm so sad that I missed out on the rock candy &amp; sea salt sets. I went to the site one hour after receiving the email and they were already sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshY (Jun 17, 2013)

Try to check back later. I was able to order the rock candy set after others said it was sold out.  They have restocked a few items like the lip products and pedi set.  I wish they would add items to the sale. I got:

Item Sku Qty Subtotal



*Copper Love*
10-01-00245 1 $5.00



*Lemon Meringue*
10-01-00243 1 $5.00



*Rock Candy Collection*
10-01-00241 1 $10.00



*Olivia* _Classic with a Twist_
06-01-00220 1 $3.00



*America the Beautiful* _American Beauty_
06-01-00104 1 $3.00



*Chelsea* _Bombshell_
06-01-00119 1 $11.20


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 17, 2013)

> Try to check back later. I was able to order the rock candy set after others said it was sold out.Â  They have restocked a few items like the lip products and pedi set.Â  I wish they would add items to the sale. I got: $5.00 [/TR] [TR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay! Thanks so much for sharing! I was able to snag the rock candy set. I'll keep checking for restocks on the sea salt set!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jun 17, 2013)

Idk if you ladies have seen this but I just stumbled upon this - http://www.julep.com/beach-tonic-dry-body-oil.html


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Idk if you ladies have seen this but I just stumbled upon this - http://www.julep.com/beach-tonic-dry-body-oil.html


 hmmm... I'm not sure if I want that. 

But, it could definitely be the product for the July boxes.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Idk if you ladies have seen this but I just stumbled upon this - http://www.julep.com/beach-tonic-dry-body-oil.html


Looks like another skip for me if that's the product.  Hopefully the colors are at least fun.  Sounds like maybe some kind of beach theme?


----------



## shy32 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Idk if you ladies have seen this but I just stumbled upon this - http://www.julep.com/beach-tonic-dry-body-oil.html


 I would like that to be in my Julep. I was thinking of skipping this month but if the polishes are pretty and we are getting the dry oil, I won't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 17, 2013)

> I would like that to be in my Julep. I was thinking of skipping this month but if the polishes are pretty and we are getting the dry oil, I won't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm with you! The dry oil sounds good and if the colors are good, I'll definitely pause my SH subscription for the month!


----------



## Sputinka (Jun 17, 2013)

I wouldn't mind them doing a whole sea salt collection. I missed being able to buy that set in the warehouse sale and the one I got in my mystery box (the black one) was the one I wanted least!


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 17, 2013)

thought you all needed to see this; my friend i had sworn off new polish purchases and that was a couple half-priced orly's and the julep sale-ago.


----------



## ling168 (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't wait to see what July will hold.... I am feeling more and more iffy about my maven sub... I think I may give it a few more months


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 18, 2013)

> thought you all needed to see this; my friend i had sworn off new polish purchases and that was a couple half-priced orly's and the julep sale-ago.Â


 I'm with you! I managed to resist the Zoya Flogo sale, but I couldn't miss out on the butter London friends &amp; family or the julep warehouse sale. Oops!


----------



## kira685 (Jun 18, 2013)

i SWORE i wasn't going to buy anything...but at least half the stuff in my cart went out of stock by the time i checked out!  





still wish i could have scored a scrub though =(

i did notice there were more polish colors today than there were yesterday...


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 18, 2013)

I ended up with Julia, Portia, America the Beautiful, and Minka. Two orders. Just because. hehe. Only 8.50!!

I skipped last month, because I wasn't feeling the Nantucket colors. Might have to skip this month too, because I will have too much polish as it is... we'll see.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thought you all needed to see this; my friend i had sworn off new polish purchases and that was a couple half-priced orly's and the julep sale-ago.


 Lmao love it!


----------



## tasertag (Jun 18, 2013)

> I'm with you! I managed to resist the Zoya Flogo sale, but I couldn't miss out on the butter London friends &amp; family or the julep warehouse sale. Oops!


 I missed the butter london sale?! D:


> thought you all needed to see this; my friend i had sworn off new polish purchases and that was a couple half-priced orly's and the julep sale-ago.Â


 So true


----------



## carabeth87 (Jun 18, 2013)

So I seem on another page someone found lip plumping gloss? . Updates?


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 18, 2013)

> Idk if you ladies have seen this but I just stumbled upon this - http://www.julep.com/beach-tonic-dry-body-oil.html


 I'm not a fan of body lotion, but I'd like to give this a try. I'm good with lip gloss (plumping and non-plumping), so I'd prefer this item!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 18, 2013)

> I missed the butter london sale?! D: So true


 Butter london sale has been extended!


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 18, 2013)

Sneak Peek of July's Maven's Box (well one item in the Maven Box)


----------



## swimsalot (Jun 18, 2013)

I saw the Dry Oil late last night. . I think that it might be Julys product.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sneak Peek of July's Maven's Box (well one item in the Maven Box)
> 
> ...


----------



## tasertag (Jun 18, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Butter london sale has been extended!


EEEK! Hopefully I'll skip Julep this month!


----------



## Sputinka (Jun 18, 2013)

> Butter london sale has been extended!


where is this sale??


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sneak Peek of July's Maven's Box (well one item in the Maven Box)
> 
> ...


----------



## tasertag (Jun 18, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


where is this sale??


Butter London's site. 30% off. UGH I'm so tempted. I have 7 polishes in the cart.


----------



## alpina0560 (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where is this sale??


 online at their website. 30% off with the code "FFSUMMER"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krendall (Jun 18, 2013)

I have enough Jules for a free box this month. I'm excited about the body oil! I hope the colors are better than last month!


----------



## Sputinka (Jun 18, 2013)

> online at their website. 30% off with the code "FFSUMMER"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay thank you!!


----------



## Sputinka (Jun 18, 2013)

> I have enough Jules for a free box this month. I'm excited about the body oil! I hope the colors are better than last month!


me too and July is my birthday month, it's like a gift to myself that I don't have to pay for!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squidling (Jun 18, 2013)

Just got this in my email:





I don't know if I'm feeling this.


----------



## Krendall (Jun 18, 2013)

> me too and July is my birthday month, it's like a gift to myself that I don't have to pay for!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay for July birthdays! July 31 over here!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 18, 2013)

> Butter London's site. 30% off. UGH I'm so tempted. I have 7 polishes in the cart.


 I ended up with 7 polishes, also. I got the royals collection, splendid state duo, yummy mummy, &amp; blagger. I also got quite a few polishes from the julep warehouse sale, so the colors are going to have to blow my mind this month if I'm going to order a box! The beach tonic sounds a lot like Vaseline spray &amp; go.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 18, 2013)

I use bath oil instead of lotion post-shower, so that oil spray is right up my alley, especially since it's citrus-scented. I hope the rest of the box contents are appealing. I am not a fan of creams. More foils and holos over here, please!


----------



## Squidling (Jun 18, 2013)

Random questions: Did anyone else find the formulas in last month's box to be kind of gloopy? I had the worst time with Lexie and Dianna. It was like painting my nails with Elmer's glue.


----------



## Starlet (Jun 18, 2013)

Has anybody else not gotten their Jules for taking the June box?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Starlet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anybody else not gotten their Jules for taking the June box?


 I have gotten my Jules for the June box.


----------



## Starlet (Jun 18, 2013)

> I have gotten my Jules for the June box.


 Hmm, guess I will give them a call. Thank you.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Jun 18, 2013)

you guys are so cutie



. I love reading yours guys posts. I know what it is this month my friend called Julep CS and ask about it while she was fixing her warehouse order. So spoiler alert.

So this month's theme is the sea and beach which is texture. Sand and Sea salt textures.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you guys are so cutie
> 
> ...


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 18, 2013)

> you guys are so cutie :heart: . I love reading yours guys posts. I know what it is this month my friend called Julep CS and ask about it while she was fixing her warehouse order. So spoiler alert.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Wow! Can't wait til the 20th. Definitely enough to change my mind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 18, 2013)

Well I guess this just solidifies my desire to skip then. I like dry oil but I have some from The Body Shop (smells amazing!) but nothing I'd really care for more of. Also totally not into this weird textured craze. I'd take crackle any day /unpopular opinion time


----------



## tasertag (Jun 18, 2013)

> you guys are so cutie :heart: . I love reading yours guys posts. I know what it is this month my friend called Julep CS and ask about it while she was fixing her warehouse order. So spoiler alert.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



!!! Glad I didn't follow through with the butter London's then. Let's hope the colors are good (teal texture polish please!)


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 18, 2013)

> !!! Glad I didn't follow through with the butter London's then. Let's hope the colors are good (teal texture polish please!)


 I'd also like a teal texture! I have Julie G frosted gumdrops in Rock Candy, but it has a lot of glitter in it. It's very pretty, but I'd like something less blingy.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jun 18, 2013)

ohhh I really want texture, may do my first upgrade!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jun 18, 2013)

I haven't received my Jules for June either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

&amp; yay I am excited for July polishes now - I just might have to cancel my subscription after my warehouse purchase.I went over board. Luckily I have enough Jules to upgrade this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - I also ended up picking Abbie &amp; a matte top coat

Product Name SKU Price Qty Subtotal Order Status processing Subtotal $28.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
*Grand Total*
*$28.00*
Chelsea 06-01-00119 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00
Fina 06-01-00151 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00
Barbara 06-01-00111 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00
Maria 06-01-00199 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00
Demi 06-01-00135 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00
Popova 06-01-00229 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00
Morgan 06-01-00212 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00   
Product Name SKU Price Qty Subtotal Order Status processing Subtotal $75.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
*Grand Total*
*$75.00*
Sofia 06-01-00247 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00
Watermelon Bliss 10-01-00246 $5.00
Ordered: *1*
$5.00
Green with Envy 10-01-00244 $5.00
Ordered: *1*
$5.00
Feet 101 10-01-00258 $6.00
Ordered: *1*
$6.00
Brandt 06-01-00132 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00
Lemon Meringue 10-01-00243 $5.00
Ordered: *1*
$5.00
Emerald Druzy Statement Necklace 08-01-00083 $3.00
Ordered: *1*
$3.00
Kathleen 06-01-00183 $3.00
Ordered: *1*
$3.00
Kylie 06-01-00187 $3.00
Ordered: *1*
$3.00
Stefani 06-01-00249 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00
Pomegranate Body CrÃ¨me 02-01-00004 $2.00
Ordered: *2*
$4.00
Molly 06-01-00211 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00
Cabochon Ring 08-01-00014 $1.00
Ordered: *4*
$4.00
Diane 06-01-00137 $3.00
Ordered: *1*
$3.00
Pomegranate Body Scrub 02-01-00005 $2.00
Ordered: *2*
$4.00
Backyard BBQ 10-01-00249 $5.00
Ordered: *1*
$5.00
Renee 06-01-00233 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00   Sun Kissed Skincare Set 10-01-00255 $5.00
Ordered: *1*


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Jun 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't received my Jules for June either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

&amp; yay I am excited for July polishes now - I just might have to cancel my subscription after my warehouse purchase.I went over board. Luckily I have enough Jules to upgrade this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - I also ended up picking Abbie &amp; a matte top coat

Product Name SKU Price Qty Subtotal Order Status processing Subtotal $28.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
*Grand Total*
*$28.00*
Chelsea 06-01-00119 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00
Fina 06-01-00151 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00
Barbara 06-01-00111 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00
Maria 06-01-00199 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00
Demi 06-01-00135 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00
Popova 06-01-00229 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00
Morgan 06-01-00212 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00   
Product Name SKU Price Qty Subtotal Order Status processing Subtotal $75.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
*Grand Total*
*$75.00*
Sofia 06-01-00247 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00
Watermelon Bliss 10-01-00246 $5.00
Ordered: *1*
$5.00
Green with Envy 10-01-00244 $5.00
Ordered: *1*
$5.00
Feet 101 10-01-00258 $6.00
Ordered: *1*
$6.00
Brandt 06-01-00132 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00
Lemon Meringue 10-01-00243 $5.00
Ordered: *1*
$5.00
Emerald Druzy Statement Necklace 08-01-00083 $3.00
Ordered: *1*
$3.00
Kathleen 06-01-00183 $3.00
Ordered: *1*
$3.00
Kylie 06-01-00187 $3.00
Ordered: *1*
$3.00
Stefani 06-01-00249 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00
Pomegranate Body CrÃ¨me 02-01-00004 $2.00
Ordered: *2*
$4.00
Molly 06-01-00211 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00
Cabochon Ring 08-01-00014 $1.00
Ordered: *4*
$4.00
Diane 06-01-00137 $3.00
Ordered: *1*
$3.00
Pomegranate Body Scrub 02-01-00005 $2.00
Ordered: *2*
$4.00
Backyard BBQ 10-01-00249 $5.00
Ordered: *1*
$5.00
Renee 06-01-00233 $4.00
Ordered: *1*
$4.00   Sun Kissed Skincare Set


----------



## Sputinka (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you guys are so cutie
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 19, 2013)

> you guys are so cutie :heart: . I love reading yours guys posts. I know what it is this month my friend called Julep CS and ask about it while she was fixing her warehouse order. So spoiler alert.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I might need to upgrade...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you guys are so cutie
> 
> ...


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhhhh!
> 
> ...


 You need to have 5000+ Jules in order to upgrade. You can't use 2000 Jules to cover the 20$ &amp; then pay the 30$ extra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 19, 2013)

I was planning to skip since I hit up the warehouse sale, but the spoilers are making me rethink. Hmmm...what to do.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 19, 2013)

i am not convinced they would just tell someone the collection since they purposely keep us blind until the 20th, swear sneak peek mavens to secrecy, and make a big deal out of promoting a sneak peek (the body oil) a day or two before every month. they also run a small office so it's not like there is a rogue, undertrained employee hanging around.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 19, 2013)

> You need to have 5000+ Jules in order to upgrade. You can't use 2000 Jules to cover the 20$ &amp; then pay the 30$ extra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I REALLY wish we could get Jules based on dollars spent (like sephora), instead of just for purchasing Maven boxes.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I REALLY wish we could get Jules based on dollars spent (like sephora), instead of just for purchasing Maven boxes.


 i super duper agree lol; it totally bugs me. i think that mavens should be able to earn them for mystery boxes and sets at the very least; i can maybe understand that the jules are to give mavens incentive to stay in the program and buying singles doesn't generate as much continuous profit as the subscription does.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am not convinced they would just tell someone the collection since they purposely keep us blind until the 20th, swear sneak peek mavens to secrecy, and make a big deal out of promoting a sneak peek (the body oil) a day or two before every month. they also run a small office so it's not like there is a rogue, undertrained employee hanging around.


 Yeah I sort of feel like this too... I'm sure someone probably tries to get them to spill secrets early every month so I dont know why they would give it away this month.  I could see there being sand/salt finishes as add ons maybe?  I'm hoping we still get a nice surprise.


----------



## madeupMegan (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm thinking of skipping this month. Bought 6 polishes from the Warehouse sale yesterday, not to mention I've taken advantage of Sephora by OPI all 50% of on Sephora right now (order 2 sets of 10 mini polish). Unless I'm really blown away by the polish, the body oil is something I wouldn't use, so I'll likely skip.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I sort of feel like this too... I'm sure someone probably tries to get them to spill secrets early every month so I dont know why they would give it away this month.  I could see there being sand/salt finishes as add ons maybe?  I'm hoping we still get a nice surprise.


 even if they are the salt finish, it's also not too impressive since the finish has been out for a while so it would need to be unique in some other way, like the variety of shades. i am pretty loyal in my love for julep polishes and some of the only others i've purchased were beachy neon salt textures from china glaze, which from the alleged information is what this maven collection will be. zoya's already released several collections of the stuff. if there are neat colors and glittery textures, i might be interested. i'm hoping to be surprised, too. except for creme finishes, it doesn't seem like they've ever done a collection that's entirely one finish: february had metallics, cremes and holographics.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 19, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

even if they are the salt finish, it's also not too impressive since the finish has been out for a while so it would need to be unique in some other way, like the variety of shades. i am pretty loyal in my love for julep polishes and some of the only others i've purchased were beachy neon salt textures from china glaze, which from the alleged information is what this maven collection will be. zoya's already released several collections of the stuff. if there are neat colors and glittery textures, i might be interested. i'm hoping to be surprised, too. except for creme finishes, it doesn't seem like they've ever done a collection that's entirely one finish: february had metallics, cremes and holographics.


I agree that it won't be all texture polishes. If that slip up was true, I expect half sea salt finish and half creme.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm hoping for half textures and half foils. I love foils in the sun. So sparkly!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 19, 2013)

> I'm thinking of skipping this month. Bought 6 polishes from the Warehouse sale yesterday, not to mention I've taken advantage of Sephora by OPI all 50% of on Sephora right now (order 2 sets of 10 mini polish). Unless I'm really blown away by the polish, the body oil is something I wouldn't use, so I'll likely skip.


 OT: I've never tried the sephora by OPI but I've been curious. How are they?


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jun 19, 2013)

So I saw on here that some people had not gotten june jules, so I checked and of course I hadn't gotten mine either so I emailed and apparently they didn't approve a lot of jules for me because they emailed back saying that I had a few pending referrals that went through so I checked my jules after she said I would now see Junes and the referral points and I have 10,100. I was like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!! I can upgrade this month or get 5 months free, hmm. decisions decisions.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OT: I've never tried the sephora by OPI but I've been curious. How are they?


 i think they're great. they're one coaters if you're careful and two excellent coats. i had self control; i only bought one from the sale. the online selection for sephora opi is always sparse but the sale is running in-store, too.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 19, 2013)

> i think they're great. they're one coaters if you're careful and two excellent coats. i had self control; i only bought one from the sale. the online selection for sephora opi is always sparse but the sale is running in-store, too.Â


 Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 19, 2013)

Well I guess we'll find out tomorrow what this month is!  I'm super excited.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 19, 2013)

> Well I guess we'll find out tomorrow what this month is!  I'm super excited.


 Me too!! For the first time on months lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 19, 2013)

Who says you have to wait until tomorrow?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.julep.com/JULY-MAVEN







it looks like the CS rep did let it slip and there is actually one or two new sea salt finishes!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who says you have to wait until tomorrow?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## southeastmidwes (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who says you have to wait until tomorrow?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## Sputinka (Jun 19, 2013)

I wonder if the beach spray is any good? I'm tempted to upgrade but I'm not sure. I'm really liking this collection, it's the most interesting in a while, excluding the gatsby/20s box.


----------



## AMaas (Jun 19, 2013)

This looks like a fun collection!  I just purchased Sachajuan Ocean Mist yesterday from Sephora during it's brief re-stocking (it's already out of stock again)...but I might be tempted to try this Julep spray too.


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 19, 2013)

My resolve to skip this month is broken. *shakes fist* I swear, I'm like a moth to a flame with it comes to purple and green polishes, I must have them all!

And is that a duochrome I see going by the name of Blakely? Granted, the swatch pics are meh, but I can see the potential in the polish. I really wish they'd get the swatch thing together and make em better looking because I've seen much better swatches from personal sites.


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 19, 2013)

I am probably going to go with Modern Beauty this time.. I like It Girl too though.. or skip.. hmmm


----------



## madeupMegan (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OT: I've never tried the sephora by OPI but I've been curious. How are they?


 I've only bought one in store so far (that I ended up returning, colour was not what I expected at all). Have yet to receive my Sephora order in the mail yet. But will defs let you know how I find the polish.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 19, 2013)

Easy skip month for me. Nothing I need or really want. My husband and bank account will be thankful


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2013)

Oof.  Hallelujah, a collection light on creams.  Upgrade with Fireworks add-on for me.  I don't want all of the polishes (Cassie is a no-go for me, and both of the Boho Glam shades are iffy), but I want enough to make it worth just upgrading instead of adding on and collecting after the fact.  Blakely is just NEED NAO. And I really like the fact that the upgrade bonus is a topcoat that will work on a lot of different polishes.  It kind of reminds me of a summery version of Square Hue's Arctic Frost.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 19, 2013)

omg upgrade!!!!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 19, 2013)

I want It Girl! 

If I get an Add On will they charge me tomorrow or will I not be charged until the 27th? I'm loving both of them and would love to get both, but I want to know when I should put money on.


----------



## madeupMegan (Jun 19, 2013)

So far I'm standing strong in my resolve to skip this month. The only 2 colours I really like are

Angela and Blakely, Joanna looks pretty similar to Alice (anyone else see the similarities?)
So this is good! I can save the $20!


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah.. the more I think about it.. The more I am leaning towards skipping.  I already have 4 body oils and can find a sea-salt spray cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow! Think I'm going w/Bombshell and the add-ons. Maybe an upgrade, but not sure. Love the colors this month.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 19, 2013)

It's a very pretty collection, just not really colors I like to wear. The only color tempting me is Cassie.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 19, 2013)

i love the colors and am so excited about the sea salt hair spray and the body oil. i'm definitely upgrading.


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm starting to wonder if their site is outsourced or something and their clock is wrong.  Why do they keep releasing the sites so early? haha


----------



## ling168 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting this! There is only one I like so it'll be an easier decision this month. *Whew*



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who says you have to wait until tomorrow?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh, boy.... I'm right on the fence on whether to upgrade or not to upgrade.  That would be 2 upgrades in 3 months- eek!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 19, 2013)

Bombshell with add-ons Angela and Adele. Joanna's going straight to the swap thread.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 19, 2013)

I want them alllllllllll


----------



## tasertag (Jun 19, 2013)

Spoiler



Sea salt spray NEVER works on my hair. Only adds volume which I definitely don't need. Seems like an interesting month to say the least.


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Jun 19, 2013)

The colors are pretty but I already have similar colors, so this is an easy skip.


----------



## avonleabelle (Jun 19, 2013)

Everything is so pretty! Hopefully I can be strong and not upgrade and just stick with my It Girl box.


----------



## Starlet (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, I was pretty sure it would end in an upgrade for this month and now I can pretty much confirm it will be an upgrade. I like the majority of the colors and the background on the photo is drawing me in even more-bad reason I know.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 19, 2013)

Arggghh... I want Angela and Cassie!! If the Bronze was a bit lighter on Faye I would be tempted to get Boho Glam. I think I am going to skip again! I wanted the Beach Tonic but none of the color combos are doing it for me. Actually I just took out my Butter London Bluey and it is really close to Angela and Joanna looks to close to the Zoya Julie I got from Ipsy last month to consider Bombshell since I would wear Blakely.


----------



## hiheather (Jun 20, 2013)

I want Fireworks, but nothing else. I wish we had the option to just order add ons at add on pricing during the month it is offered. Skip for me I suppose.


----------



## Krendall (Jun 20, 2013)

Kinda leaning towards modern beauty with Blakey add on, and maybe the sea salt polish too. Or should I just go with my usual bombshell? I can't make up my mind yet!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 20, 2013)

Blakely looks like a black pearl! So pretty. I like the It Girl collection, but I really need to save, so I think I will have to pass. I also love Firework, but I JUST got America the Beautiful in the sale... Need to have some restraint.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krendall (Jun 20, 2013)

The longer I look at this the more I want to upgrade. I need to go to bed!


----------



## AshY (Jun 20, 2013)

Me too!  I think I will upgrade this month.  I should have skipped the warehouse sale.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 20, 2013)

ughhhh what is their obsession with it girl and yellows. I feel like every month we get another yellow. 

i think i'll stay itgirl and add fireworks, it looks like it has white glitter in it, so thats fun.

they should have a seasonal glitter every month.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 20, 2013)

> ughhhh what is their obsession with it girl and yellows. I feel like every month we get another yellow.Â  i think i'll stay itgirl and add fireworks, it looks like it has white glitter in it, so thats fun. they should have a seasonal glitter every month.


 There should ABSOLUTELY be glitter top coats each month! I'm leaning toward modern beauty with Faye, Blakely, &amp; Fireworks. Tracy looks a lot like Julie G Blueberry Fizz, which I already have. I've been wanting to try a texturizing beach wave spray &amp; haven't gotten around to it, so I'm excited to try this one!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who says you have to wait until tomorrow?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dear Bank Account,
> 
> ...


 *laughs* I'm hearing that in my mind spoken by David Tennant and it's glorious!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 20, 2013)

I ended up getting It Girl with Fireworks and Blakely add on.


----------



## Krendall (Jun 20, 2013)

Used 2000 Jules for the modern beauty and added Blakley and Tracy. Hoping I don't come back and upgrade. This will be a loooong four days.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2013)

Ooh, upgrade with Fireworks *and* Something Blue add-ons!


----------



## jallu (Jun 20, 2013)

I went for the upgrade. Too many add-on polishes on my wishlist so the upgrade made the most sense.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 20, 2013)

Though this month is compelling and I initially picked Bombshell with Tracy as an add on, I decided to skip. I didn't really want Joanna but I wanted Blakely, Angela (from IT girl but looks like a shimmery version of Essie's Go Overboard which is in my collection) and Tracy. I'd like to try the Beach Tonic but not enough of a motivation for me to pick up this box. Boho Glam and CWAT were just plain boring to me.

Saving $25 will let me buy some A Englands! &lt;- That was my final justification.

Even though I'll be skipping 3 months straight, I don't consider it a total bust because I did like colors/products from this box. They just didn't have the right combination to draw me in.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## puppyluv (Jun 20, 2013)

I didn't know that holo top coats existed! That is so cool. That is the only polish I'm really interested in from this month. I wish I could buy an add on without getting a box. Are there other holo top coats out there?


----------



## Starlet (Jun 20, 2013)

> Ooh, upgrade with Fireworks *and* Something Blue add-ons!


 Same for me.


----------



## Starlet (Jun 20, 2013)

I sometimes wish Julep was like LBB and had a ship my box now option.


----------



## shy32 (Jun 20, 2013)

I thought I was going to skip this month, instead I went with the Boho Glam and then added on Fireworks, America the Beautiful, and Adele.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2013)

> I sometimes wish Julep was like LBB and had a ship my box now option.


 Yes. I want it NAO!


----------



## katlyne (Jun 20, 2013)

why do they make the worst combos???? why why. I like my palmer's cocoa butter as a lotion. I don't need that weird body oil mist, I would have LOVEDDDD the sea salt spray. gosh how much would I love that, but I'm not willing to pay fifteen dollars for it...


----------



## swimsalot (Jun 20, 2013)

Same here. After the warehouse sale I'm gonna have to skip This month


----------



## tulosai (Jun 20, 2013)

How do you skip this month? I seem to be having issues :/

ETA: Nevermind I figured it out but it is breaking my heart that I can't get the add-ons for the add-on price :/ ah well, guess Julep doesn't want my business that badly.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> why do they make the worst combos???? why why. I like my palmer's cocoa butter as a lotion. I don't need that weird body oil mist, I would have LOVEDDDD the sea salt spray. gosh how much would I love that, but I'm not willing to pay fifteen dollars for it...


 Yeah that.  I actually think they would have a lot fewer skips if they let us make our own combos (though I understand why that is not practical for them).


----------



## AshY (Jun 20, 2013)

I need nail polish rehab!!! I upgraded this month and added Fireworks from Julep. I caught an Ulta sale and got 3 orlys and 3 zoyas for about $4.75 a piece.  Now I am going to Orlybeauty.com to buy 6 instant artist design polish bottles, 3 tools, and a regular bottle of polish. Help me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 20, 2013)

> Though this month is compelling and I initially picked Bombshell with Tracy as an add on, I decided to skip. I didn't really want Joanna but I wanted Blakely, Angela (from IT girl but looks like a shimmery version of Essie's Go Overboard which is in my collection) and Tracy. I'd like to try the Beach Tonic but not enough of a motivation for me to pick up this box. Boho Glam and CWAT were just plain boring to me. Saving $25 will let me buy some A Englands! Even though I'll be skipping 3 months straight, I don't consider it a total bust because I did like colors/products from this box. They just didn't have the right combination to draw me in.


 I've been stalking sites for the a-England burne jones collection. It is so pretty!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 20, 2013)

> Ooh, upgrade with Fireworks *and* Something Blue add-ons!


 I got Something Blue in the secret sale. It is beautiful. Here it is next to Bess. They are similar, but SB is a deeper, more vivid sky blue. Bess is on the left, SB on right.



Eta: bottle shot


----------



## brandarae (Jun 20, 2013)

The only two I'm really drawn to are Blakely and Angela. I think I'll be skipping again.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 20, 2013)

I wasn't originally going to skip but now I think I am. The add-on's look cool, I'm curious about the modern beauty box and I like 2 out of 3 colors in the IG box(I'm yellowed out) but I think I'm going to hold out and see if I can get something better. Come on SH! Mama needs some pretty new polishes!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 20, 2013)

So much for skipping! I ordered up IT girl with add-ons Adele and Fireworks. Couldn't resist...


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 20, 2013)

I think this is going to be the first box since I subscribed that I will actually buy.  I'm loving most of the colors, though I do have to make sure I don't have any obvious overlap with all the polishes I'm getting from the warehouse sale.

Out of curiosity, which is cheaper, buy a box with 3 add ons, or upgrading?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2013)

> I think this is going to be the first box since I subscribed that I will actually buy. Â I'm loving most of the colors, though I do have to make sure I don't have any obvious overlap with all the polishes I'm getting from the warehouse sale. Out of curiosity, which is cheaper, buy a box with 3 add ons, or upgrading?


 I think it depends on what you're adding on. Three add-on polishes would be about $15 extra ($35-ish total) versus $35 extra ($50-ish total) to upgrade.


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 20, 2013)

oh wow it's the 20th already?! when i saw the email this morning I was so excited - great theme!

on click through though nothing really stood out....and i swear cwat always has a similar pink shade lol. skipping although the big 'win' box with the beach accessories is awesome, i would totally just buy that. as always it girl always kinda convinces me, but then i realize  i don't really love it.

excited to see your boxes when they arrive though


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 20, 2013)

What to do, what to do.  I'd love to try the sea salt spray.  Trying to find the ingredient list for the sea salt spray - anybody know where might be?


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jun 20, 2013)

CWaT always seems to have a red or pink shade or both every single month!


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 20, 2013)

do you think fireworks will be in the secret store? i have it currently as an add-on so with the upgrade i'm running a total of $60. i have a gift card (which i can't use towards add-ons) so i'd rather use it to buy fireworks then. 

ladies, i'm spazzing. i love this collection; it's by far my favorite yet!


----------



## lepixie (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What to do, what to do.  I'd love to try the sea salt spray.  Trying to find the ingredient list for the sea salt spray - anybody know where might be?


 Hope this helps  http://www.julep.com/sea-salt-texture-spray.html#

This will be my first month and I received an e-mail from julep saying to celebrate my first month I will get 750 jules, but on the website it still says 300.  Has anybody else received this offer or have in the past for their first month?

I hadn't planned on getting a box because I was disappointed about the mystery boxes, but now I'm really considering it especially since of the bombshell box having a textured nail polish.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lepixie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hope this helps  http://www.julep.com/sea-salt-texture-spray.html#
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, I couldn't find it anywhere! 

I decided to stick with Boho Glam with add-ons of Adele and Fireworks.  I found some easy DIY sea salt spray recipes online, so I'll just make my own




.


----------



## casby (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What to do, what to do.  I'd love to try the sea salt spray.  Trying to find the ingredient list for the sea salt spray - anybody know where might be?


 from the following pages for the products:

http://www.julep.com/shop/beauty-and-body/sea-salt-texture-spray.html

(Sea Salt Spray is 3.9 ounces) Ingredients: Water/Aqua, Magnesium Sulfate, Sea Salt/Maris Sal, Algae Ex-tract, Macrocysits Pyrifera Extract, Polysorbate 20, Fragrance/Parfum, Methyl-chloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothia-zolinone, Blue1/CI42090, Yellow CI 19140.

http://www.julep.com/shop/beauty-and-body/beach-tonic-dry-body-oil.html

(Dry body oil is 3.5 ounces)

Ingredients: Cyclopentaxiloxane, Isopropyl Myristate, Hydrogenated Polyisobutene, Dimethicone, Isononyl Isononanoate, Dibutyl Adipate, Parfum/Fragrance, Isoeicosane, Gossypium Herbaceum (Cotton) Seed Oil, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Phenoxyethanol.


----------



## casby (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lepixie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hope this helps  http://www.julep.com/sea-salt-texture-spray.html#
> 
> ...


I got the same offer back in Feb. I had to email Julep for the extra 450 Jules but they were fast in responding.

ETA: you should probably screen grab/save  the email offer for the extra Jules just in case


----------



## lepixie (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the same offer back in Feb. I had to email Julep for the extra 450 Jules but they were fast in responding.
> ...


 Thanks for letting me know!



> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, I couldn't find it anywhere!
> ...


 You're welcome! I was tempted to do the Boho Glam box, but I really don't care for the product.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> from the following pages for the products:
> 
> ...


Thanks!  Any thoughts on the high silicone content in the dry body oil?  Maybe that's standard for dry body oils, I don't know.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 20, 2013)

...........I UPGRADED! lol I seriously couldn't decide which profile, I like at least one polish out of each. I figured I could gift any I didn't particularly like but I'd know the other person would. No upgrades for me since Adele was an extra bonus in the upgrade and I already have a polish similar to Fireworks


----------



## Imberis (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> why do they make the worst combos???? why why. I like my palmer's cocoa butter as a lotion. I don't need that weird body oil mist, I would have LOVEDDDD the sea salt spray. gosh how much would I love that, but I'm not willing to pay fifteen dollars for it...


Ditto! This is my second month in a row skipping. I like one item out of some of the combinations, but not enough to buy a whole box. I like two of the polishes in the It Girl box, but the third is yellow, and yellow polish looks awful on me. Oh, well. I hope next month appeals to me more. Enjoy your boxes, everyone!


----------



## Shanny81 (Jun 20, 2013)

Just choose Boho Glam with Adele, Fireworks, and Blakely add-ons.  My justification is that my birthday is Saturday.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squidling (Jun 20, 2013)

I swore I was going to skip this month and save my Jules. So much for that, stuck with my Boho Glam box, added Adele and whatever the Sea Salt one is. I'm such a sucker for that texture! I'm also on the fence about saying F-it and upgrading to the whole shebang.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm so debating on whether or not to add Adele. I have so many gold polishes, but they look so good on me. Ahh what to do, what to do?


----------



## Squidling (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so debating on whether or not to add Adele. I have so many gold polishes, but they look so good on me. Ahh what to do, what to do?


 Do it. Adele isn't a gold-gold polish...it's a topcoat! EEEEEE!


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 20, 2013)

anyone think fireworks will be in the secret store?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do it. Adele isn't a gold-gold polish...it's a topcoat! EEEEEE!


I didn't know that! I must get it now, thanks!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need nail polish rehab!!! I upgraded this month and added Fireworks from Julep. I caught an Ulta sale and got 3 orlys and 3 zoyas for about $4.75 a piece.  Now I am going to Orlybeauty.com to buy 6 instant artist design polish bottles, 3 tools, and a regular bottle of polish. Help me!!!!!!!!!!!!


 *You'll get no help from me. I've bought over 50 new polishes in the past 2 weeks! 




*

*On that note, I chose It Girl with Blakely, Cassie, &amp; Adele add-ons. Now, let's see if I have the self-control to let it stay that way and not upgrade before the deadline. *


----------



## kira685 (Jun 20, 2013)

i just skipped.. i was interested in the body oil but none of the color combos appealed to me.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 20, 2013)

I've officially skipped! I'm gonna give some indie polishes a try...


----------



## Cindaaayduh (Jun 20, 2013)

Will anyone buy me Tracy?? PLEAAAAAASE 



 I can pay you via PayPal unless youre in LA, gladly meet up! I want that polish sooooo bad but I just spent about 60 at the warehouse sale


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 20, 2013)

I just caved like that.

2nd upgrade in 3 months.  Sorry, bank account!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 20, 2013)

Is there a maximum of skipping boxes we can do before they cancel my maven account?


----------



## MareNectaris (Jun 20, 2013)

I was really close to picking the Bombshell box - I saw the pink and bronze and was like Ooh! But then I realised that I've got some polishes in closes that are very, very close to those shades, so I switched to the BoHo Glam, because I don't have much in the way of blues. Picked Adele for an add on. =)


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 20, 2013)

has anyone come across sneak peek maven swatches? i can't find any and although i'm set on getting the upgrade, it would make me even more excited to see unaltered swatches.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 20, 2013)

I can't decide between Modern Beauty (for the Sea Salt Texture Spray) and Boho Glam (for Karen).  I'm getting Adele and Fireworks regardless of what box I choose.  It would be cheaper to get the Modern Beauty box with Adele, Fireworks, and Karen as add ons, so I think I'll stick with that.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 20, 2013)

where do people get those nail circles for swatches? thanks!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 20, 2013)

I decided to re-sort my polishes by brand instead of by color, and I think I may have found a dupe for Bunny, i love the idea of a white with gold glitter, but none of the swatches impressed me, so I found Essie Tennis Corset today, I got it for $1.99 at TJ's , and over white it looks awesome!





I am also trying to talk myself out of Blakely (wtf name is that, reminds me of this picture 



)





anyway, I found zoya Adina which over a dark teal base will probably give the same effect.


----------



## acostakk (Jun 20, 2013)

> where do people get those nail circles for swatches? thanks!


 Try eBay. I went with the stick ones myself, 200 of them for maybe $10? It's awesome. I swatched everything and have the swatches organized by color on rings (labeled with brand and color name) then alphabetized the bottles by brand. My OCD is showing, but it makes it super easy to find what I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk (Jun 20, 2013)

> I decided to re-sort my polishes by brand instead of by color, and I think I may have found a dupe for Bunny, i love the idea of a white with gold glitter, but none of the swatches impressed me, so I found Essie Tennis Corset today, I got it for $1.99 at TJ's , and over white it looks awesome!
> 
> I am also trying to talk myself out of Blakely (wtf name is that, reminds me of this pictureÂ
> 
> ...


 The polish is super pretty. The other pic is....interesting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2013)

Sara Blakely is the youngest self-made female billionaire on _Forbes_magazine's list of world billionaires. She invented Spanx. Dunno if that's where they were going with that one, though.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where do people get those nail circles for swatches? thanks!


 You can buy the circle ones at Sally's. Like accostak, I use the sticks. You can find both types super cheap on Amazon &amp; eBay.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sara Blakely is the youngest self-made female billionaire on _Forbes_magazine's list of world billionaires. She invented Spanx. Dunno if that's where they were going with that one, though.


 I thought their name scheme was female first names, which Zoya and Julep both seem to have taken a bit of liberty with and have ventured into stripper name territory (Chyna etc.)  Why set yourself up to be so restricted farther in the future when presumably you will be more successful and make more colors! There really are a limited number of names. 

OPI is still my top pick for clever polish names from a major brand. The indy polish brands followed suit and generally have clever names.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 20, 2013)

I know of a couple little girls named Blakely (and Trista of Bachelorette fame has a Blakesly). It's unique for sure, it falls into the current trend of surnames and first names for girls. It was #545 on the Social Security name list last year.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 20, 2013)

I wish the upgrade had fireworks- I would be soooo in- right now I'm modern beauty + Adele+ fireworks+ Blakely. I would spend the extra $15 for a full upgrade but then I miss out on fireworks. I just can't justify spending $60 to get the full upgrade with fireworks.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 20, 2013)

OPI does come up with great names. I also love Butter London's names.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know of a couple little girls named Blakely (and Trista of Bachelorette fame has a Blakesly). It's unique for sure, it falls into the current trend of surnames and first names for girls. It was #545 on the Social Security name list last year.


 interesting! 

I was just reading somewhere that the sweet spot for names is picking #50-200 and using the "correct/formal" spelling

that way they are common enough that most people will know how to spell it without asking you for clarification, but not common enough that your kid will end up with 3 friends with the same name ala brittney, megan, sarah etc.

because its nice to want your baby to have a unique name, but its a bit selfish to give them something that will create unnecessary confusion their whole lives.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI does come up with great names. I also love Butter London's names.


 I love them, british slang is amazing


----------



## flynt (Jun 20, 2013)

I still haven't decided what to do for this month.  I really love Karen in Boho Glam and Adele but I'm not sure about Faye.  Not sure if I should go with Boho Glam or skip.  This decision would be a lot easier if the sea salt spray were in our boxes instead of the dry oil.  I've been wanting to try a sea salt spray forever.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is there a maximum of skipping boxes we can do before they cancel my maven account?


 I'm pretty sure you can skip as long as you want. I haven't seen anything about them closing your account. Even if you did and you want to come back, they'll reinstate your Jules.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 20, 2013)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]



> I'm pretty sure you can skip as long as you want. I haven't seen anything about them closing your account. Even if you did and you want to come back, they'll reinstate your Jules.


 Thanks girl- I was planning on skipping but julep selections are haunting me- Seriously... I can admit I'm crazy &amp; have a problem.. Lol but serious


----------



## cari12 (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 20, 2013)

> I still haven't decided what to do for this month. Â I really love Karen in Boho Glam and Adele but I'm not sure about Faye. Â Not sure if I should go with Boho Glam or skip. Â This decision would be a lot easier if the sea salt spray were in our boxes instead of the dry oil. Â I've been wanting to try a sea salt spray forever.


 I had similar issue - I went with modern beauty with add ons- I'm into sea salt spray right now- Tis the season


----------



## cari12 (Jun 20, 2013)

and I too love the OPI and Butter London names. So clever! I've picked out OPI shades for mani/pedis on the name alone ;-)


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 20, 2013)

I love the names OPI comes up with!  Sometimes I'll get a color if I really like the name, as long as I don't have a similar color already.


----------



## avonleabelle (Jun 20, 2013)

> I wish the upgrade had fireworks- I would be soooo in- right now I'm modern beauty + Adele+ fireworks+ Blakely. I would spend the extra $15 for a full upgrade but then I miss out on fireworks. I just can't justify spending $60 to get the full upgrade with fireworks.


 I feel the same way. If fireworks was in the upgrade Julep would have more of my money. $60 is too much especially since I wouldn't use the sea salt spray. Went with It Girl and added on Blakely, Adelle, and Fireworks.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> interesting!
> ...


O lordy, I want to say my name is at least top 5.....it's ridiculous....pretty much everywhere I go, I hear my name LOL


----------



## AshY (Jun 20, 2013)

I was going to upgrade and add fireworks... but I decided to go It Girl and add Adele, Faye, and Blakely.  I will pass on the full collection b/c I'm not sure about the body oil, definitely wont use the hair spray and I have similar polishes to the other colors.  I do not need another frost lilac (Simone, Alice).


----------



## tasertag (Jun 20, 2013)

> [VIDEO][/VIDEO] Thanks girl- I was planning on skipping but julep selections are haunting me- Seriously... I can admit I'm crazy &amp; have a problem.. Lol but serious


 I know what you mean..I keep coming back to look at the swatches of Blakely and Angela. It's so hard to resist. I'll probably look at it everyday until the window closes.


----------



## mom2aqt (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and I too love the OPI and Butter London names. So clever! I've picked out OPI shades for mani/pedis on the name alone ;-)


 I totally do this also....if it makes me giggle when I read, I'm picking it : )

I skipped this month but really wish I wasn't missing out on the Adele Add-On!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm very interested to see what Joanna and Alice (from Set the Stage box) look like side by side....


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That would make sense. My oldest daughter's name was in the middle of the top 100 when we picked her name and now it's in the top 25. I had NO idea 4 years ago it would become such a hot name, thanks to a few celebs for that one ;-)
> 
> ...


 When I was named Grace it was #133 and I didn't meet another Grace until I was in College, there wasn't a large asian constituency where I was born, but at Berkeley there totally is and I met a ton of other Grace's my age. Now the name is consistently in the top 20.

On the other hand my mom was going to name me Ariel which was below top 200 every year EXCEPT 1990-1992 (I was '91) it skyrocketed to 66. She skipped it because of the Disney movie which came out the very end of '89. Then it went right back down to the 200's. Funny to see pop culture influence names. 

I'm going to guess the name is Marin  and hopefully not Del Norte or Contra Costa &lt; my home county  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We know a Marin who is about 12 now, it's really a pretty name.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 21, 2013)

I never knew that name list existed until now! My son's name was #33 the year he was born and has declined in popularity since. My name was #787 the year I was born and, suffice it to say, it will never be popular.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm a Jessica and I was born in 1980. There were 5 or 6 other Jessicas in my grade in high school. Ugh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm all about the unique names. I dont want my kids going through a simliar "popular name" annoyance. At the same time, I'm not going to use any names that will get them laughed at or will be a pain to spell. No strange symbols in my kids' names, thanks very much! Haha


----------



## MareNectaris (Jun 21, 2013)

> interesting!Â  I was just reading somewhere that the sweet spot for names is picking #50-200 and using the "correct/formal" spelling that way they are common enough that most people will know how to spell it without asking you for clarification, but not common enough that your kid will end up with 3 friends with the same name ala brittney, megan, sarah etc. because its nice to want your baby to have a unique name, but its a bit selfish to give them something that will create unnecessary confusion their whole lives.


 My name probably falls in or around the sweet spot, but it's a masculine name. I -hate- it. My mom and a couple of my cousins have the 'variation on a masculine name' but with an 'i' at the end, but mine is a straight out boy's name. I'd so rather have a feminine name that was super popular, interviews and business calls and meeting new people can be so awkward. =/


----------



## cari12 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jun 21, 2013)

And here I am second guessing skipping. Gah! I just wish they had done the combos a bit differently. If Blakely and Tracy were in a box together I'd be all over it. I'll have to wait and snag them in the future. 
If I hadn't just ordered the America the Beautiful from the warehouse sale I may have given in and gotten Fireworks too.


----------



## msladyday (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dear Bank Account,
> 
> ...


 Ermagawd, I am new to this site and thinking of becoming a maven and you might have just sealed the deal with the 10th doctor.


----------



## msladyday (Jun 21, 2013)

...and boho glam is ordered and free using FREEBOX plus the Drew &amp; Surprise Gift to get free shipping.  So 3 polishes, cuticle oil (which I desperately need) and a mystery free gift for $14.99, not too terrible.  I just ordered a crap ton of Sephora by OPI so it's not like I'm in need of nail polish but I just couldn't resist.  I think I virutally melted my credit card this past week.... 



  Late night shopping when you can't sleep is bad...very, very bad.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the name Grace.
> 
> Yep, Marin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's funny I thought it was so "old" when I was little, and too religious, because I only heard Grace at church, lol 

&amp; doesn't help my mom decided to get french (were scotch-italian), and my middle name is Benet pronounce Buh-nay, which means blessed.

so my name means blessed blessing. xD sheesh

but now I quite like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was torn between Shasta and Marin, but I love the name Marin, Shasta is nice too, but personally I know too many pets named Shasta to ever use it myself.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 21, 2013)

> I'm a Jessica and I was born in 1980. There were 5 or 6 other Jessicas in my grade in high school. Ugh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm all about the unique names. I dont want my kids going through a simliar "popular name" annoyance. At the same time, I'm not going to use any names that will get them laughed at or will be a pain to spell. No strange symbols in my kids' names, thanks very much! Haha


 No surprise to find another Jessica here! Plus my middle name is LeAnn, which has to be another in the '80s top 10.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Starlet (Jun 21, 2013)

> ...and boho glam is ordered and free using FREEBOX plus theÂ Drew &amp; Surprise Gift to get free shipping. Â So 3 polishes, cuticle oil (which I desperately need) and a mystery free gift for $14.99, not too terrible. Â I just ordered a crap ton of Sephora by OPI so it's not like I'm in need of nail polish but I just couldn't resist. Â I think I virutally melted my credit card this past week....Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â  Late night shopping when you can't sleep is bad...very, very bad.


 Yes it is. I was so proud to cancel 2 subscription services this past week - but then somehow end up adding 3 new ones (all thanks to the lovely late night hours).


----------



## tasertag (Jun 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MareNectaris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My name probably falls in or around the sweet spot, but it's a masculine name. I -hate- it.
My mom and a couple of my cousins have the 'variation on a masculine name' but with an 'i' at the end, but mine is a straight out boy's name.
I'd so rather have a feminine name that was super popular, interviews and business calls and meeting new people can be so awkward. =/


My name is just two letters, neither a vowel. I guess for some reason, that makes everyone assume that I am male. And since I'm in a male dominated profession, people are surprised when they meet me in interviews and meetings also. My name will never be popular, but surprisingly, I met another girl with the same first name in my major in undergrad. Luckily we had different last names, eventhough my last name is very common for my ethnicity.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 21, 2013)

Speaking of strange names- kim k named their baby girl north- interesting...her name is north west.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Speaking of strange names- kim k named their baby girl north- interesting...her name is north west.


 Now she just needs to have a baby with someone whose last name is East, name the baby South, and she'll have a whole compass!


----------



## tasertag (Jun 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Speaking of strange names- kim k named their baby girl north- interesting...her name is north west.


Poor girl.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2013)

> Speaking of strange names- kim k named their baby girl north- interesting...her name is north west.


 The news I was avoiding and still got pummeled with was that they went with Kaidence. North was just a rumor a few months ago. I heard far too much dissection about how Kaidence isn't really a super odd name because it's fairly high on popular name lists to be able to forget it as I would prefer.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 21, 2013)

> > Speaking of strange names- kim k named their baby girl north- interesting...her name is north west.
> 
> 
> The news I was avoiding and still got pummeled with was that they went with Kaidence. North was just a rumor a few months ago. I heard far too much dissection about how Kaidence isn't really a super odd name because it's fairly high on popular name lists to be able to forget it as I would prefer.


 I heard on the news this morning that they actually did go with North. And that they will call her "Norrie." Poor baby.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 21, 2013)

> I love them, british slang is amazing


 Agreed! I almost bought a Butter London's polish called "kerfuffle" because it spoke to my love of the show "Little Britain".


----------



## shanny21 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm wondering when Kim and Kanye will find out that Nori is the name of one of the dwarves in the Hobbit! I bet they wouldn't have picked that nickname if they knew!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2013)

> I'm wondering when Kim and Kanye will find out that Nori is the name of one of the dwarves in the Hobbit! I bet they wouldn't have picked that nickname if they knew!


 Nori is also a (the?) kind of seaweed used to wrap sushi. So... yeah. That kid is going to have an epically miserable adolescence.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 21, 2013)

> No surprise to find another Jessica here! Plus my middle name is LeAnn, which has to be another in the '80s top 10.


 My middle name is Lynn. So... Super common boring name for me!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jun 21, 2013)

Kim &amp; Kany'e kid will go to private school &amp; live a very pampered &amp; posh life. I think little kids would love to be her friend just because of who her parents are rather than make fun of her. At least, this is just my opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jun 21, 2013)

Also why can't any company come up with a red polish &amp; name it Roxanne? I would so totally be all over that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Jun 21, 2013)

> No surprise to find another Jessica here! Plus my middle name is LeAnn, which has to be another in the '80s top 10.


 My middle name is LeAnn (1991 baby). I recently started dropping the 'le' and calling myself Heather Ann, because Heather is just to common of a name. My mom hates that I do it, but I started because I was scared job apps would get mixed up or shuffled around and they'd end up with the wrong Heather. Irrational fear, I know.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 21, 2013)

> My middle name is Lynn. So... Super common boring name for me!


 Mine too! lol Wait for it...you ready for the most unique name ever....prepare yourself....Ashley Lynn. ::facepalm:: THAT is why I have a nickname! lol There are a hundred gazillion Ashleys! I'd also like to take a vote for no one ever to use the word "actually" because I swear I hear my name...I look all crazy when that happens..."Actually...." "Yes? Huh? Oh. Uh. Nevermind....." so awkward lol lmao audiophilekate!!! I'm very popular in bakeries, yes indeedy! lol


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 21, 2013)

I've never met a single person with my name.  Occasionally, someone I meet will say they knew someone who had a daughter/aunt/sister with my name.  It's that unusual.  As a child, it was miserable, as it seemed to throw everyone for a loop.  As an adult, I quite like it, as most people seem to think it's pretty.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love them, british slang is amazing
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My middle name is Lynn. So... Super common boring name for me!
> ...


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 21, 2013)

> Butter London's Kerfuffle and Cake-Hole are both on my wishlist because I use both terms frequently.Â


 Haha! Nice! You're my kind of gal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never meant a single person with my name.  Occasionally, someone I meet will say they knew someone who had a daughter/aunt/sister with my name.  It's that unusual.  As a child, it was miserable, as it seemed to throw everyone for a loop.  As an adult, I quite like it, as most people seem to think it's pretty.


 I hated my unusual name growing up. I wanted nothing more than to be a Jennifer or a Kim so I could fit in with the rest of the "normal" named girls. I grew to love my name as I got older and now feel that it fits my unique personality. 





One of the biggest advantages to having an unusual or uncommon name: If someone calls my name in a crowd, there is a 99.5% chance that they are talking to me. Unless I'm at a family reunion, then there is a 50/50 chance since I have a distant cousin named after me.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Shanny81 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kim &amp; Kany'e kid will go to private school &amp; live a very pampered &amp; posh life. I think little kids would love to be her friend just because of who her parents are rather than make fun of her. At least, this is just my opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


And be with all the other celebrity kids with strange names...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeesh. My middle name is so distinctive that if you Google just my first and middle names, I am the only person who comes up in pretty much the entire world. My brother's full name is so ridiculously common that I'm not sure how many pages you would have to sort through before you found him.


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 21, 2013)

I was born in 1979 and I am a Jessica too.. which is why I named my children Adamari (Quoting the SSN site: "Adamari is not in the top 1000 female names for any year of birth in the last 13 years. Please enter another name.") and Amberly ("Amberly is not in the top 1000 female names for any year of birth in the last 13 years. Please enter another name.").  Their middle name is their fathers name backwards so I have no doubt they will be the only one's in the world with their name.  I was going to name Amberly "Ariel" instead but her dad wouldn't let me.  Now her favorite character in the world is Ariel.. it would have been perfect... Damn him!!




I am the only one with my first name/last name on Google.. but with my maiden name there are about 3 porn stars that pop up. People used to ask me if they were me.. 



  Um.. no...


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 21, 2013)

my name is rachel (obviously =)) and enough people have it but it's not obnoxious. i don't really see the big deal about her being named north; if it wasn't a direction it actually sounds pretty nice as a name... it's similar to ruth, which i really don't like the name (i can't get away from ruthless when i hear it lol). names are funny; i definitely plan to name my kids unique names. i totally love old fashioned southern names.

on the contrary, i think it's annoying that people name their kids things like blanket and apple.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my name is rachel (obviously =)) and enough people have it but it's not obnoxious. i don't really see the big deal about her being named north; if it wasn't a direction it actually sounds pretty nice as a name... it's similar to ruth, which i really don't like the name (i can't get away from ruthless when i hear it lol). names are funny; i definitely plan to name my kids unique names. i totally love old fashioned southern names.
> 
> on the contrary, i think it's annoying that people name their kids things like blanket and apple.


Blanket and Apple! LOL





I work at a ballet studio, and I'm telling you, I see some weeeeird names all the time. You see trends too, like some classes will have 2 possibly 3 students with the same name (maybe different spelling). It's very interesting.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too! lol Wait for it...you ready for the most unique name ever....prepare yourself....Ashley Lynn. ::facepalm:: THAT is why I have a nickname! lol There are a hundred gazillion Ashleys! I'd also like to take a vote for no one ever to use the word "actually" because I swear I hear my name...I look all crazy when that happens..."Actually...." "Yes? Huh? Oh. Uh. Nevermind....." so awkward lol
> 
> lmao audiophilekate!!! I'm very popular in bakeries, yes indeedy! lol





> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lynn is my mom &amp; Grandma's middle name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm one of the millions who has the middle name Marie. I think 80% of baby girls born in the 70s &amp; 80s (and probably 60s and 90s too) have the middle names of Marie, Lynn or Ann.


 *Sigh*  I'm an Ashley Anne.  One of my best friends is an Ashley Nicole....I could probably rattle off at least 4 or 5 other Ashleys I went to school with (size of graduating class=96).  And for some reason, around here there are a TON of girls my age with the middle name Jo.

Yay for popular names.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I was almost Ashley Nicole....



What gripes me is how many people want to misspell it...Ashlee, Ashlie, Ashly, Ashleigh, Ashlei, Ash-lee, Ash-Ly....I seriously have seen ALL of those (real girls!) In college they paired me up with an Ashly as my roommate...everyone thought it was HILARIOUS....


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my name is rachel (obviously =)) and enough people have it but it's not obnoxious. i don't really see the big deal about her being named north; if it wasn't a direction it actually sounds pretty nice as a name... it's similar to ruth, which i really don't like the name (i can't get away from ruthless when i hear it lol). names are funny; i definitely plan to name my kids unique names. i totally love old fashioned southern names.
> 
> on the contrary, i think it's annoying that people name their kids things like blanket and apple.


My middle name is Ruth..

If I were from the south, I'd name my daughter Scarlett  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or Rhett!!


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 21, 2013)

Heidi Lyn here.  I love having the odd spelling of Lyn for a middle name.  Seems to set me apart just a tad.  As for being a Heidi, it isn't super common, but everyone has heard the name, so at least it never gets said wrong.  Spelling on the other hand...I've lost track of how many different spellings I've gotten.  Heidie, Heidy, Hide, Hidie, Heide, Hidy, etc.  My personal favorite misspelling though was at Starbucks, my cup said "Haiti", I was thrilled to learn that I was an earthquake ravaged third-world nation. 





The one thing I can't stand though is that people think calling me Heidi-Ho is somehow acceptable.  I just get a really serious look on my face and ask them "Did you just call me a Ho?"  Its kinda mean, because people get so flustered after that, but I've never been called that twice by the same person.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm a Danielle by birth but have gone by Dani my entire life because I had 3 Danielle's in my grade growing up. I'm really surprised Julep hasn't done a Danielle or Dani polish with Danielle being as common as it is. I'd love to have a spunky namesake polish! (Maybe they have &amp; it was discontinued before I learned about julep). I'm married to a man named Trek which is unique &amp; fits him well &amp; we have 6 kids with different unique names. My kids love being the only person in the room with their name, but at the same time not have a weird name that people would make fun of. If you could choose the color of your name in Julep polish what would it look like? I'd love a spunky coral color for Dani or a bright glittery watermelon pink for Danielle!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too! lol Wait for it...you ready for the most unique name ever....prepare yourself....Ashley Lynn. ::facepalm:: THAT is why I have a nickname! lol There are a hundred gazillion Ashleys! I'd also like to take a vote for no one ever to use the word "actually" because I swear I hear my name...I look all crazy when that happens..."Actually...." "Yes? Huh? Oh. Uh. Nevermind....." so awkward lol
> 
> lmao audiophilekate!!! I'm very popular in bakeries, yes indeedy! lol


 My mom apparently wanted to name me Ashley Suzanne... until my dad pointed out that my full initials would be A.S.S.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 So they went another direction and seemingly picked the most common first and middle name possible for that year. I kinda wish my initials were ASS. I would have had a LOT of fun with that... hehe


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol, I was almost Ashley Nicole....
> ...


 You just made my head explode. One of my pet peeves is hyphens as a part of a name. Unless you're hyphenating two names (Sarah-Jessica), whenever I see one in a name, I get all annoyed and amused at the same time.


----------



## MareNectaris (Jun 21, 2013)

> my name is rachel (obviously =)) and enough people have it but it's not obnoxious. i don't really see the big deal about her being named north; if it wasn't a direction it actually sounds pretty nice as a name... it's similar to ruth, which i really don't like the name (i can't get away from ruthless when i hear it lol). names are funny; i definitely plan to name my kids unique names. i totally love old fashioned southern names. on the contrary, i think it's annoying that people name their kids things like blanket and apple.


 Blanket is pretty terrible, I dunno, though, I think Apple is kind of cute. Quirky, but still cute.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2013)

To be fair, Blanket is the kid's nickname. His legal name is Prince Michael.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom apparently wanted to name me Ashley Suzanne... until my dad pointed out that my full initials would be A.S.S.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So they went another direction and seemingly picked the most common first and middle name possible for that year. I kinda wish my initials were ASS. I would have had a LOT of fun with that... hehe


 We were going to name my daughter Audrey Samantha and didn't because of ASS. I would've called her Sam. 



> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You just made my head explode. One of my pet peeves is hyphens as a part of a name. Unless you're hyphenating two names (Sarah-Jessica), whenever I see one in a name, I get all annoyed and amused at the same time.


 I'm an auditor and I see a bunch of crazy names. The strangest ones I've seen are La-a (pronounced La-dash-e-uh). Oh and the Cola's who named their two daughers (what for it) Cherry and Coka. Yep...true story.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We were going to name my daughter Audrey Samantha and didn't because of ASS. I would've called her Sam.
> 
> I'm an auditor and I see a bunch of crazy names. The strangest ones I've seen are La-a (pronounced La-dash-e-uh). Oh and the Cola's who named their two daughers (what for it) Cherry and Coka. Yep...true story.


 I have a friend who is a neonatal nurse and she always tells me the crazy name people give their babies. That - = dash thing is apparently VERY popular right now. oi. The Cherry and Coke thing is kinda cute, but I would name my dogs that. And everyone would have a laugh. I don't think anyone is going to be laughing at those kids' names, though... especially not the kids!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeesh. My middle name is so distinctive that if you Google just my first and middle names, I am the only person who comes up in pretty much the entire world. My brother's full name is so ridiculously common that I'm not sure how many pages you would have to sort through before you found him.


I just tried it with my first and middle names, and the only links that come up are for me - and there are only 3.  My middle name is Corinth, another unusual name.  I have no idea how my parents came up with Corinth, but all of my names start with a C.

Fortunately, my mother nixed my fathers choice of a name - Aelia Lee.  At least I think that's how the first name is spelled - I can barely pronounce it.  What can I say?  It was the 60's and my father was a philosophy major/artist



.


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 21, 2013)

My husband really wants to give a son the name Tony, because then our son would be Iron Man.  I have said I'd agree to Anthony as a middle name and that was as much as I was willing to bend.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a Danielle by birth but have gone by Dani my entire life because I had 3 Danielle's in my grade growing up. I'm really surprised Julep hasn't done a Danielle or Dani polish with Danielle being as common as it is. I'd love to have a spunky namesake polish! (Maybe they have &amp; it was discontinued before I learned about julep).

I'm married to a man named Trek which is unique &amp; fits him well &amp; we have 6 kids with different unique names. My kids love being the only person in the room with their name, but at the same time not have a weird name that people would make fun of.

If you could choose the color of your name in Julep polish what would it look like?

I'd love a spunky coral color for Dani or a bright glittery watermelon pink for Danielle!

*I love the name Dani for a girl! *







> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom apparently wanted to name me Ashley Suzanne... until my dad pointed out that my full initials would be A.S.S.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So they went another direction and seemingly picked the most common first and middle name possible for that year. I kinda wish my initials were ASS. I would have had a LOT of fun with that... hehe


 My boyfriend's older sister wanted to name her baby boy Holden Albert (I dunno where that came from) and her last name is Dick....sooooo...Holden A. Dick.  I snicker every single time I hear that story.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeesh. My middle name is so distinctive that if you Google just my first and middle names, I am the only person who comes up in pretty much the entire world. My brother's full name is so ridiculously common that I'm not sure how many pages you would have to sort through before you found him.
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is it pronounced ay-lee-ah? If so, I really like that name.


No, I'd like it if that was the case!  It's i-el-yuh.  Hence why I wasn't sure how to spell it. 

To be fair, his parents names were Ulon and Ila Mae.  So, whatever the influence was, it must have run deep.  Gotta love the rural deep south!


----------



## kittenparty (Jun 21, 2013)

When I searched my first and middle name I came up with mugshots.



Luckily they are not me!
 

Lol at Holden A. Dick. That is SOOO fortunate someone caught that in time.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was born in 1979 and I am a Jessica too.. which is why I named my children Adamari (Quoting the SSN site: "Adamari is not in the top 1000 female names for any year of birth in the last 13 years. Please enter another name.") and Amberly ("Amberly is not in the top 1000 female names for any year of birth in the last 13 years. Please enter another name.").  Their middle name is their fathers name backwards so I have no doubt they will be the only one's in the world with their name.  I was going to name Amberly "Ariel" instead but her dad wouldn't let me.  Now her favorite character in the world is Ariel.. it would have been perfect... Damn him!!
> 
> ...


 I went to HS with an Amberly and have a friend up here named Amberlee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Such a pretty name!


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 21, 2013)

I had a girl in my high school who's name was Sunshine Paradis.. I still don't know if I like it or not.  I cannot get behind "North West" though... I mean are the other kids going to be South and East?  They should have made her middle name "Bynorth"


----------



## SherBear400 (Jun 21, 2013)

I am really tempted with the Fireworks Add-On, but with boxes not starting to ship til the 27th I am worried I won't receive it before the 4th! For right now I am just sticking with Modern Beauty (I LOVE sea salt sprays!!)


----------



## cari12 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## acostakk (Jun 21, 2013)

My maiden name is Horney. Pronounced just how you think it is. At my college graduation the guy reading the names just couldn't wrap his mind around it. No matter how many times I corrected him he insisted on pronouncing it "Horn-nay". My family almost didn't realize it was me!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 21, 2013)

> > I've never meant a single person with my name.Â  Occasionally, someone I meet will say they knew someone who had a daughter/aunt/sister with my name.Â  It's that unusual.Â  As a child, it was miserable, as it seemed to throw everyone for a loop.Â  As an adult, I quite like it, as most people seem to think it's pretty.
> 
> 
> I hated my unusual name growing up. I wanted nothing more than to be a Jennifer or a Kim so I could fit in with the rest of the "normal" named girls. I grew to love my name as I got older and now feel that it fits my unique personality.Â
> ...


 Speaking as one of the earlier Jennifers (1966 -- good grief, some of you probably have mothers who are younger than me!), I wanted nothing more than to have a name that, when called in a mall or school hallway, didn't cause about 10 girls to stop to see if they were the one being called! I went with bombshell with Adele, Tracy and Fireworks add-ons. Didn't like the other colors or beach spray enough to spend another $20 to upgrade.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SherBear400* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really tempted with the Fireworks Add-On, but with boxes not starting to ship til the 27th I am worried I won't receive it before the 4th! For right now I am just sticking with Modern Beauty (I LOVE sea salt sprays!!)


 Good point about the Fireworks not getting here by the 4th.

I just can't make my mind up this month.  Skip or not to skip?


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 21, 2013)

lol wow i didn't even think of not having fireworks by the 4th. definitely not adding it on.


----------



## shy32 (Jun 21, 2013)

I had to buy the Julep polishes Adrianna and Keira, i was so surprised to see my daughter's names and spelled the same way too Now if only they would make one in my name........  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope i get my Julep box before the 4th!:/


----------



## sldb (Jun 21, 2013)

> My husband really wants to give a son the name Tony, because then our son would be Iron Man.Â  I have said I'd agree to Anthony as a middle name and that was as much as I was willing to bend.


 My 3 year old son would LOVE to be named Tony Stark! He is in a big superhero phase and would love to be Iron Man.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2013)

> My 3 year old son would LOVE to be named Tony Stark! He is in a big superhero phase and would love to be Iron Man.


 I used to know a guy who legally changed his name during his 20s or 30s to Scott Summers.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 21, 2013)

there isn't a single, truly powerful, and center-of-the-story superhero that's a woman. i really can't stand that boys are bought up to be heroes in america while our girls are taught their most significant attribute is their sexuality. female characters have at best a handful of lines and are hyper sexualized. i don't mind that female superheroes do it in fake eyelashes and heels but for the love of god please actually let women have a role in these stories and then the next step can be having males serve as subordinate characters to these women.

and then the week after a movie releases, there's some teacher who's bikini photos were found online so she gets fired while everyone in the nation is revering women for their bikini bodies in the miss usa pageant followed by slut-shaming of women who wear bikinis because they're 'asking for it' and then we're wondering why our seven year old daughters are dieting. 

ending rant. =)


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 21, 2013)

I think the women in the X-Men franchise are pretty kick ass... That's my favorite super-hero series.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the women in the X-Men franchise are pretty kick ass... That's my favorite super-hero series.


 I think what Rachel was trying to say that none of them have managed to be the portrayed the main character of a movie like Tony Stark or Bruce Wayne. There were Catwoman and Elektra movies, but those bombed and were poorly received so they got written off as "no one wants to see women super hero movies" rather than just having a terrible script a la Daredevil or Green Lantern.



> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> there isn't a single, truly powerful, and center-of-the-story superhero that's a woman. i really can't stand that boys are bought up to be heroes in america while our girls are taught their most significant attribute is their sexuality. female characters have at best a handful of lines and are hyper sexualized. i don't mind that female superheroes do it in fake eyelashes and heels but for the love of god please actually let women have a role in these stories and then the next step can be having males serve as subordinate characters to these women.
> 
> ...


 A++ on point.

Though there is Batwoman, who has her own series, but she deserves her own movie too.

If you haven't, you should check out Anita Sarkeesian's blog Feminist Frequency which deals with women's portrayals in video games. She's doing a video series on women in video games that lodges the same type of criticisms at video games. VG and comics have for a long time been an ol' boys' club despite having a sizeable female audience.

In many ways, comics are actually still more progressive than VGs; I think it's because they've gotten a lot of scrutiny from the mass (aka Hollywood) media lately. And despite problems, there are still female superheros who can kick butt and take care of themselves, whereas in most video games, girls are not playable, useless, and damsel'd. :| Sigh.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 21, 2013)

Did it.  I skipped.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just tried it with my first and middle names, and the only links that come up are for me - and there are only 3.  My middle name is Corinth, another unusual name.  I have no idea how my parents came up with Corinth, but all of my names start with a C.
> ...


 Corinth is my favorite city in Greece! &lt;3


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jun 21, 2013)

I just became a Maven, just joined MUT, and just joined the Julep group.  [Whole lotta joinin' goin' on.]  The July box will be my first (after the starter box), and I picked It Girl with Blakely and Adele add-ons.  I love shiny blues and I'm pretty excited for the salt textured blue too.  Fun to find a group of people talking about their selections and color preferences!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Speaking of strange names- kim k named their baby girl north- interesting...her name is north west.


 1. I won't believe the "North" thing until the official press release, because that was an internet hoax that has been going on for a couple months. Kaidence Donda is pretty, and full of meaning, because lets face it celeb kids kind of have to have a unique name. Tabloids report whatever they want to get page views, my boyfriend is friends with Kylie, perhaps I will have him confirm or deny North with her, she's always a good sport.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 21, 2013)

Ooh, I didn't think of the fact that fireworks may not make it here by the 4th. I think I may already have America the Beautiful (is it sad that I don't know for sure?), so maybe I'll skip the fireworks add on. Hmmm...decisions, decisions.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2013)

If you get it now, you'll have it for next year. Also: glitter is seasonless!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 22, 2013)

> Ooh, I didn't think of the fact that fireworks may not make it here by the 4th. I think I may already have America the Beautiful (is it sad that I don't know for sure?), so maybe I'll skip the fireworks add on. Hmmm...decisions, decisions.


 Red, white, &amp; blue can work for any patriotic holiday! I guess I'm an enabler. I don't have a lot of glitter top coats in my collection, so I'm excited to get Fireworks. I also ordered America the beautiful during the warehouse sale!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm wearing America the Beautiful right now, I really like it!  I also ordered Fireworks.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 22, 2013)

I just made my own sea salt spray.  I used water, coarse salt (I have no idea if it's sea salt or not), aloe vera gel, a few drops of rosemary, lavender, chamomile, sesame, and almond oil, and a bit of organic hair gel I got from Eco Emi.  It was easy, all natural, and I used items I already had around the house.

So, now I don't regret not getting the Julep sea salt spray!


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 3 year old son would LOVE to be named Tony Stark! He is in a big superhero phase and would love to be Iron Man.





> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used to know a guy who legally changed his name during his 20s or 30s to Scott Summers.





> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> there isn't a single, truly powerful, and center-of-the-story superhero that's a woman. i really can't stand that boys are bought up to be heroes in america while our girls are taught their most significant attribute is their sexuality. female characters have at best a handful of lines and are hyper sexualized. i don't mind that female superheroes do it in fake eyelashes and heels but for the love of god please actually let women have a role in these stories and then the next step can be having males serve as subordinate characters to these women.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think what Rachel was trying to say that none of them have managed to be the portrayed the main character of a movie like Tony Stark or Bruce Wayne. There were Catwoman and Elektra movies, but those bombed and were poorly received so they got written off as "no one wants to see women super hero movies" rather than just having a terrible script a la Daredevil or Green Lantern.
> ...


 A lot of people we know think the idea of us naming a son Tony Stark is cool, but for better or for worse, I tend to associate names with the traits of people I've known with that name.  Therefore, I can't ever name a daughter Heather or Stephanie, since those were the girls who teased me in Jr. High.  I've since met plenty of other Heathers and Stephanies that weren't evil, but I can't lose the association in my mind.  At least not enough to consider it for any daughter I might have.

So for me, whereas Batman, Superman, and Spiderman all have alter egos with personality traits I can admire, Iron Man doesn't.  Tony Stark (in the movies mind you) comes across as a pompous, womanizing, cocky jerk and those are not personality traits I would ever want to see in a son of mine.

I also don't want to saddle my kid with being "Iron Man" for his entire life.  Can you imagine how old that would get?  It might sound like a cute idea, but none of us would have to live with it for the rest of our lives like my son would if we named him that. If he wants to choose to be called Tony because his middle name is Anthony, I want it to be my son's choice, not mine or my husbands.  

Good point about boys being heroes and girls being damsels.  Maybe I should consider Antonia for a girl so my daughter could be Iron (Wo)Man if she wanted to be.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 22, 2013)

I was just going to post in here and whine about how now you're enabling me to *finally* (I've been meaning to do this ever since it came out, which I believe was about a year ago) go buy a graphic novel about a strong female character (_The Legend of Bold Riley_) by a local writer, and I realized there's an extra reason to mention it here.  All of those kids being named after, say, Tony Stark?  Will probably *haaaate* everything Marvel, or at least Avengers.  Case in point:  The author of _Bold Riley_.  Her name is Leia Weathington.  She was in fact named after Princess Leia.  She despises everything _Star Wars_.  Her hatred may even extend to everything George Lucas in general.


----------



## sldb (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Totally agree! I wouldn't actually name a child that. What if he didn't like Iron Man? And even if he did, the name would still get old really fast. What's cool at 3 wouldn't be so cool later on.

Both of my children have traditional, old-fashioned names, because that is what my husband and I liked. My son is named after his great-grandmother on his father's side and my daughter is named after her great-grandmother on my side.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 22, 2013)

> My boyfriend's older sister wanted to name her baby boy Holden Albert (I dunno where that came from) and her last name is Dick....sooooo...Holden A. Dick. Â I snicker every single time I hear that story.


 My guess would be Holden cauffield, from catcher in the rye!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you get it now, you'll have it for next year. Also: glitter is seasonless!


 True!

Plus I think that Julep ships their boxes pretty quick. I'm nowhere close to where they ship from and I always get my boxes within 3 days


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Red, white, &amp; blue can work for any patriotic holiday! I guess I'm an enabler. I don't have a lot of glitter top coats in my collection, so I'm excited to get Fireworks. I also ordered America the beautiful during the warehouse sale!


 Yes I agree! Plus glitter just goes with everything. I was also thinking that it could work for around holiday time with a green polish to make it kinda Christmasy.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 22, 2013)

Another thing about Fireworks:  It's an add-on and not in any of the boxes.  Add-ons seem to go out first and move quickly through USPS, even for people who upgrade.  Since this is a bit time-sensitive, I can see them sorting orders by this specific add-on and shipping those before the rest of the orders since doing anything else will result in potentially even more fury than the dd cream fiasco.


----------



## libedon (Jun 22, 2013)

I skipped this month. I'm glad my usual box, classic with a twist, was the only box without any shimmers (I don't like them) and were both creme or sheer, but the colors weren't anything special for me this month. I always have to ask myself how I'll use them or if I don't have a dupe or something similar in my collection already. Maybe I'm just burned out? I know I could always go for the modern beauty box but I have a sea salt spray (Bumble and Bumble) and Caudalie's Divine Oil. Blah. What do you guys think?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another thing about Fireworks:  It's an add-on and not in any of the boxes.  Add-ons seem to go out first and move quickly through USPS, even for people who upgrade.  Since this is a bit time-sensitive, I can see them sorting orders by this specific add-on and shipping those before the rest of the orders since doing anything else will result in potentially even more fury than the dd cream fiasco.


Do the add ons get charged before the regular boxes do?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 22, 2013)

> Do the add ons get charged before the regular boxes do?


 No, everything gets charged together. I think that happens on the 25th/26th.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 22, 2013)

supposedly shipping/charging day is the 27th. back during the march box, a lot of people including myself didn't get our boxes til nearly mid march and others even later. i've gotten my boxes within the first few weeks usually. however, i've noticed and heard that sometimes people are charged earlier and their orders ship right on the 25th so who knows anymore.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 22, 2013)

idk if you all heard but julep had commented that the salt spray was without parabens and sulfates; however one of the first ingredients is magnesium sulfate. people are freaking out and while i think it's an easy slip up, it's pretty annoying but i wanted all of you with needy =) or color treated hair to be informed.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> idk if you all heard but julep had commented that the salt spray was without parabens and sulfates; however one of the first ingredients is magnesium sulfate. people are freaking out and while i think it's an easy slip up, it's pretty annoying but i wanted all of you with needy =) or color treated hair to be informed.


 Thank goodness it's still early enough to change selections.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 22, 2013)

apparently this is a natural curl booster

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/wavy-hair-type-2/magnesium-sulfate-curly-friend-or-foe

i post too much.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 23, 2013)

> apparently this is a natural curl booster http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/wavy-hair-type-2/magnesium-sulfate-curly-friend-or-foe i post too much.


 I find your posts useful!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So for me, whereas Batman, Superman, and Spiderman all have alter egos with personality traits I can admire, Iron Man doesn't.  Tony Stark (in the movies mind you) comes across as a pompous, womanizing, cocky jerk and those are not personality traits I would ever want to see in a son of mine.


 Hm, I think this is an unfair indictment of Tony. I'm not a huge RDJ fangirl but I think in some ways Tony is more admirable than Clark Kent and Steve Rogers. Because Clark and Steve didn't choose to be good -- they are depicted, by their nature, as being extraordinarily wholesome and righteous, and born that way (or such).

But for Tony, he _chose_ to be that way. This short passage is a pretty apt description of Tony Stark's entire character development: http://almost-always-eventually-right.tumblr.com/post/50397811195/then-this-one-soldier-who-just-wanted-a-cool

I think Iron Man/Batman type of superhero is particularly popular with boys because they are heroes of their own making. On top of that, you're right that Tony is self-important and cocky and selfish, but he also realizes it and tries to fix it when he does get called out on it. When Steve accused him of being unwilling to sacrifice himself in the Avengers movie, and how were all the problems solved by the end?

I can see why you think negatively of him (and IM2 didn't help) but honestly, if I had to pick, I'd choose someone who can learn from their mistakes and better than themselves over someone who is "pure" to begin with.

--

On dream themes, maybe one with the Real Superhero Women of this world? Hillary Clinton, Condoleezza Rice, Melinda Gates, Queen Noor of Jordan, Ellen Johnson Sirleaf and the other ladies who received the 2011 Nobel Peace Prize... Aung San Suu Kyi. Malala Yousafzai. I could keep going. I know Julep had that month last year where they donated a portion of their profits to women empowerment non-profits, so this would be a great theme for that month ^___^


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 23, 2013)

Why can't I find the swatches? Someone please help me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Meh! Never mind! Lol


----------



## casualconcern (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just became a Maven, just joined MUT, and just joined the Julep group.  [Whole lotta joinin' goin' on.]  The July box will be my first (after the starter box), and I picked It Girl with Blakely and Adele add-ons.  I love shiny blues and I'm pretty excited for the salt textured blue too.  Fun to find a group of people talking about their selections and color preferences!


 Excellent taste! (I got the same combo... lol.)


----------



## JC327 (Jun 23, 2013)

> I just became a Maven, just joined MUT, and just joined the Julep group. Â [Whole lotta joinin' goin' on.] Â The July box will be my first (after the starter box), and I picked It Girl with Blakely and Adele add-ons. Â I love shiny blues and I'm pretty excited for the salt textured blue too. Â Fun to find a group of people talking about their selections and color preferences!


 Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 23, 2013)

It's a skip month for me bought way too many polishes in the warehouse sale and on random shopping trips. I can always buy the box if I end up seeing anything I really like.


----------



## hiheather (Jun 24, 2013)

I skipped, wasn't worth the box just for Fireworks.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 24, 2013)

> I skipped, wasn't worth the box just for Fireworks.


 That's exactly how I feel. I only wanted to buy fireworks and a new bottle of America.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 24, 2013)

I changed mine at the last minute last night! It girl plus Adele, Blakely, &amp; Faye. I was just too curious about that pretty buttery yellow. I don't have a lot of yellows in my collection! It seemed to have the same finish as that lilac frost from May &amp; I love that polish.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 24, 2013)

I really needed to skip this month (I love dry oils but I have so many, and I have tons of blue and yellow polish, so I need to refrain from getting boho glam or it girl- the two I liked best). I really wanted fireworks though, so I ordered it from the shop with my free polish coupon left over from the feb mystery box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I skipped, wasn't worth the box just for Fireworks.





> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's exactly how I feel. I only wanted to buy fireworks and a new bottle of America.


 You can get Fireworks free today with any purchase.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just bought the tote bag for 2.99 &amp; got Fireworks free. 

Code: FIREWORKS


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can get Fireworks free today with any purchase.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just bought the tote bag for 2.99 &amp; got Fireworks free.
> ...


 it's not working for me =(


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 24, 2013)

the code was designed for use with purchase of a polish so the orders placed with the tote bag or any other item that isn't currently marked as $9.99 (i.e. the patriotic polishes that are red white and blue like ally and jackie) are technically illegitimate uses of the code. they fixed it so that no more orders can be placed that don't use the code correctly. not judging, just sucks for those of us that can't. too bad it wasn't set up properly to begin with.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the code was designed for use with purchase of a polish so the orders placed with the tote bag or any other item that isn't currently marked as $9.99 (i.e. the patriotic polishes that are red white and blue like ally and jackie) are technically illegitimate uses of the code. they fixed it so that no more orders can be placed that don't use the code correctly. not judging, just sucks for those of us that can't. too bad it wasn't set up properly to begin with.


 Seriously?? That stinks. I didn't even notice the e-mail said polish specifically. Oops!

Wonder if they'll cancel my order...if not, I gotta add it back on by midnight.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 24, 2013)

i hope they don't cancel! i'm happy you got it; i really, really want it and i'm never into multi-colored/variably sized glitters. $4.99 is still a really good price as an add-on so i'm happy as long as it arrives on time.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 24, 2013)

Ahh I feel so bad! Not only is it only valid on polish..it's SPECIFIC polishes. http://www.julep.com/shop/star-spangled-sets.html?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=social&amp;utm_campaign=20130624_july4-1

Major oops. 

Sorry for the false advertising ladies!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 24, 2013)

I keep trying to add America The Beautiful to my cart because its listed under the Star Spangled Banner section and its on sale for $4.99 but every time I put it in my cart the price raises to $9.99. I really wanted to get ATB and Fireworks so I called them and the CS agent said she would look into it and call me back. hmmmmmmm, wish me luck!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep trying to add America The Beautiful to my cart because its listed under the Star Spangled Banner section and its on sale for $4.99 but every time I put it in my cart the price raises to $9.99. I really wanted to get ATB and Fireworks so I called them and the CS agent said she would look into it and call me back. hmmmmmmm, wish me luck!


 Good luck!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 24, 2013)

Yay! I took Fireworks off of my box order because I wanted to try out Adele. Now I get both! Plus Ally, which has been on my wish list for a while.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 24, 2013)

i actually was able to get america the beautiful ($4.99) plus fireworks for $4.99 with my gift card, which i'd be unable to use in the maven window. i had issues because america the beautiful was showing up as $9.99 in my cart but i called and it was super quick; they helped me get it for $4.99 with fireworks for free. great deal. i was also told before ordering over the phone that the website should be fixed within half an hour so that the wrong price issue is corrected for that polish. a lot of other polishes are $9.99 at the moment.

done stalking julep for today. i need help! =P


----------



## Lily V (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay! I took Fireworks off of my box order because I wanted to try out Adele. Now I get both! Plus Ally, which has been on my wish list for a while.


 Ha!! I did the exact same thing! Yay!  (and I've already traded for America, so I'm all set on 4th of July polish-y goodness!)

So now my box will be the bombshell (Blakely, Joanna) and add-ons in Adele, Angela &amp; Tracy. Exciting!! I really wanted both fireworks &amp; adele too..

whoever posted that code- thanks!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i actually was able to get america the beautiful ($4.99) plus fireworks for $4.99 with my gift card, which i'd be unable to use in the maven window. i had issues because america the beautiful was showing up as $9.99 in my cart but i called and it was super quick; they helped me get it for $4.99 with fireworks for free. great deal. i was also told before ordering over the phone that the website should be fixed within half an hour so that the wrong price issue is corrected for that polish. a lot of other polishes are $9.99 at the moment.
> 
> done stalking julep for today. i need help! =P


 So that let you pay over the phone or they fixed the website? America is still showing up as $4.99 in the savvy deals section and raises to $9.99 in cart. Ughhh frustrating.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 24, 2013)

Anyone else still waiting on a confirmation for box selections? Mine usually comes right away, but it's been about 5 hours &amp; I still didn't get one. 

Just nervous, with it being the last day to pick!


----------



## Lily V (Jun 24, 2013)

since I just changed my selection (to swap fireworks for adele), I got my email confirmation maybe like an hour later..?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> since I just changed my selection (to swap fireworks for adele), I got my email confirmation maybe like an hour later..?


 If I select an add-on, I get a confirmation right away. But if I take it back off...nothing. It's weird! 

I'll just call them to make sure.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jun 24, 2013)

The polishes are still showing up as $9.99 for me. Should they be $4.99?


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 24, 2013)

They just wrote on FB that they had some stocked at the price of 4.99 earlier today, but they sold out. Now they've restocked them for 9.99. Apparently. :/


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 24, 2013)

Is the code working for anyone yet?


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 24, 2013)

> Is the code working for anyone yet?


 The code worked for me. I put both Ally &amp; Fireworks in my cart &amp; the code FIREWORKS took $9.99 off my order.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is the code working for anyone yet?
> ...


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 24, 2013)

> Why didn't I think to add it to my cart? Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â  There we go. Â *places an order for Paris, America the Beautiful, and Fireworks*


 GLITTER!! ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Why didn't I think to add it to my cart?
> ...


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 24, 2013)

> I KNOOOOOOOOOW!!!!! Â I'm *sooo* excited!!! Â I already have Paris (and love it). Â I'm looking forward to trying America the Beautiful &amp; Fireworks.Â


 I ordered America the Beautiful during the warehouse sale....still waiting for it to get here...


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered America the Beautiful during the warehouse sale....still waiting for it to get here...


 I just got my order from the sale today and I got America the Beautiful as well. I'm currently wearing Nailtini's Bloody Mary, so I'm going to put America over that here in a few and see how that looks. I MAY prefer a different color underneath (a dark blue or silver), since America seems to be so red-based already.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will not burst into song.  I will not burst into song.  I will not burst into song.
> 
> ...






That rocked!


----------



## acostakk (Jun 24, 2013)

> I will not burst into song. Â I will not burst into song. Â I will not burst into song. ... Red - the blood of angry men! Red - a world about to dawn! Red - I feel my soul on fire! Red - the color of desire! (Get out of my head, Les Mis.)


 Lol


----------



## brandyk (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, I think this is an unfair indictment of Tony. I'm not a huge RDJ fangirl but I think in some ways Tony is more admirable than Clark Kent and Steve Rogers. Because Clark and Steve didn't choose to be good -- they are depicted, by their nature, as being extraordinarily wholesome and righteous, and born that way (or such).
> 
> ...


 THIS IS THE MOST EPIC MUT MESSAGE EVER.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 25, 2013)

i hope my america the beautiful/fireworks order gets shipped today and that my upgrade set does as well =D


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, I think this is an unfair indictment of Tony. I'm not a huge RDJ fangirl but I think in some ways Tony is more admirable than Clark Kent and Steve Rogers. Because Clark and Steve didn't choose to be good -- they are depicted, by their nature, as being extraordinarily wholesome and righteous, and born that way (or such).
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THIS IS THE MOST EPIC MUT MESSAGE EVER.


 Lol,  Yes it is a great post and definitely is worth a response.  Which I will get to when my world stops spinning at twice its normal speed.  Besides, I really have to think through the points raised.


----------



## AshY (Jun 26, 2013)

I cant wait till the order ships.


----------



## AshY (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I changed mine at the last minute last night! It girl plus Adele, Blakely, &amp; Faye. I was just too curious about that pretty buttery yellow. I don't have a lot of yellows in my collection! It seemed to have the same finish as that lilac frost from May &amp; I love that polish.


 Cool, you have good taste (I ordered the same items).  I wanted to add on Fireworks but I got to use the coupon for a free one.  Enjoy your box.


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 26, 2013)

Other than the confirmation email you get when you save your choices, do they send anything else to confirm you are getting a box?  When do you get charged?  This is my first monthly box since I got my free one and I don't know how is works and I'm being paranoid that I won't get my order.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Other than the confirmation email you get when you save your choices, do they send anything else to confirm you are getting a box?  When do you get charged?  This is my first monthly box since I got my free one and I don't know how is works and I'm being paranoid that I won't get my order.






 

All I know is that we get charged tomorrow.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 26, 2013)

I really want to see swatches of Blakely, Adele, and Fireworks! LOL I didn't get a box because I want to be sure this time (unlike last month's fiasco) but I co uld be convinced to change my mind


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to see swatches of Blakely, Adele, and Fireworks! LOL I didn't get a box because I want to be sure this time (unlike last month's fiasco) but I co uld be convinced to change my mind


 oh no! i think that they've really perfected metallics, glitters and shimmers, which largely compose this collection. sometimes the creme polishes are a little thick but they are excellent just as frequently. the body oil size is small (3.5 fl oz) and people are already complaining about it of course, ya know, as if they're forced to buy it. anyways, it's small but one of the products (knock on one) that's pretty hard to do poorly. i upgraded and i'm a little concerned about the sea salt hairspray but everything else in the collection looks amazing.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 26, 2013)

I got a shipment notification tonight and got all excited until I realized that it's just the cabochon ring they shorted me from my warehouse sale order. Damn you, Julep! I almost had a heart attack from the excitement!


----------



## Starlet (Jun 27, 2013)

After last month's credit card processing hold-up craziness - I am so happy to see the Julep charge on my acct. this morning.


----------



## shy32 (Jun 27, 2013)

I checked my shipping for the June box and It arrived on June 1st. I hope I get it that early for the July box since I ordered the add-ons America the Beautiful and Fireworks!


----------



## Lily V (Jun 27, 2013)

I received a shipping notice today too, but I'm assuming it's for another one of my warehouse sale orders (grrrr... I'm so jealous that other people with multiple warehouse sale orders got their shipped in one box!! I've only got one of my 4 so far.. dangit!! I want the rest of my pretties NAO!



)

I'm really looking forward to the july box too... I hope tracy isn't a dupe for one my julieG frosted gumdrop polishes, but I couldn't resist it, so I took the chance in adding it on... *crosses fingers*!!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jun 27, 2013)

My warehouse sale order just passed customs yesterday so I won't get any of my orders till hopefully next week if not the following week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

At least it will be like Christmas in July for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squidling (Jun 27, 2013)

My card was just processed today, which is late for Julep! I've normally got my shipping info now and my box by the last day of the month.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jun 27, 2013)

Julep usually always charges on the 27th of the month


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 27, 2013)

ugh they charged me but no shipping notice. i'm too excited for my shtuff!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 27, 2013)

I got charged super early this morning, but no shipping info yet. I just hope I get Fireworks before the 4th!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 27, 2013)

My box and add ons shipped!


----------



## annifer (Jun 27, 2013)

> My box and add ons shipped!


 Mine has too!!


----------



## Starlet (Jun 27, 2013)

> My box and add ons shipped!


 Me too. I was hopeful since on their Facebook page today somebody mentioned they hope they get their box before the 4th of July and they replied back that they should. So here's hoping.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jun 27, 2013)

I got my shipping notice and it said my add ons will be included. Sweet. One package instead of two lol


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 27, 2013)

No shipping notice here yet. I wonder if they are prioritizing those with the Fireworks (and other holiday related) add-ons? If so, I don't mind waiting a tiny bit longer if it means you all get your polish before the 4th.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 27, 2013)

Mine got shipped today as well!
I just ordered the lotion and the sea salt spray. I originally was going to skip because I am trying to save up for my wedding in April.

But I really really wanted to try these products. I've been eying sea salt sprays already and I figured I have enough nail polish even though I really really want all the colors in this collection.

Does anyone know if the 9405 shipping number trick still applies? Mine has that number, but I know they're not doing the golden boxes anymore and the lotions/spray probably weighs a lot more than just the polishes do, so it would automatically be heavier.


----------



## annifer (Jun 28, 2013)

> No shipping notice here yet. I wonder if they are prioritizing those with the Fireworks (and other holiday related) add-ons? If so, I don't mind waiting a tiny bit longer if it means you all get your polish before the 4th.Â


 Mine shipped and I don't have any add-ons.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 28, 2013)

I got it all -- upgrade, Adele, and Fireworks -- and no shipping yet, but they may also be grouping by geography, and I'm two and a half hours straight down the freeway from them, so I usually get very quick shipping once things hit USPS.  I'm not overly MUST HAVE NAO about Fireworks, though, because America the Beautiful and O Canada are glitterific enough to tide me over if Fireworks doesn't arrive in time, plus I'm not doing anything for the 4th except hanging out with my kitties and hoping their nerves can take the noise.  This will be their second 4th, and I'm not sure how they will cope, so I'm not sure I really need to drug them, but if things go poorly this year, I'll definitely do it next year.  I really mainly wanted Fireworks for a _Captain America: The Winter Soldier_ glitter bomb next spring.  Yes, I really do plan out my comic book movie nails that far in advance when the decision is obvious like this one.  Have I mentioned the OCD fangirl thing lately?


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No shipping notice here yet. I wonder if they are prioritizing those with the Fireworks (and other holiday related) add-ons? If so, I don't mind waiting a tiny bit longer if it means you all get your polish before the 4th.
> ...


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 28, 2013)

Yay! Got shipping notification for box &amp; add ons! Great way to start a Friday morning!


----------



## zorabell (Jun 28, 2013)

Has anyone received shipping confirmation on orders using the FIREWORKS promo code yet? I was hoping that mine would have been shipped by now since I ordered on the 24th. On the plus side I got my maven shipping confirmation and I noticed this

Hello Maven, 
Your box is on the way! Great news â€” your add-ons will now be included.* Your Maven Box shipped on 6/27/2013. 
  
Our add-ons are coming in the same box now! Finally! This makes me one very happy girl and it should save Julep some money on shipping.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received shipping confirmation on orders using the FIREWORKS promo code yet?


 I did, on Wednesday. The tracking code won't work though..kinda hoping it just shows up this weekend!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 28, 2013)

> I did, on Wednesday. The tracking code won't work though..kinda hoping it just shows up this weekend!


 My tracking code for Fireworks didn't work, either. Weird.


----------



## elainecad (Jun 28, 2013)

Mine is due here on Monday. Can't wait!


----------



## skylite (Jun 28, 2013)

Mine should be here tomorrow !! I'm super excited that I don't have to wait for my add on. I'm also kinda impressed that they got them out WITH add ons so quickly. I always thought that half of their efficiency came with having the boxes pre packed.


----------



## brandarae (Jun 28, 2013)

I skipped the July box but I just got this email. Someone talk me out of it! Lol


----------



## tasertag (Jun 28, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I skipped the July box but I just got this email. Someone talk me out of it! Lol






  


I was tempted for 30 seconds. I already have similar colors to Cassie and Karen so it was an easy decision for me.


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 28, 2013)

Someone mentioned this on the ipsy forum.  There is a good morning america promotion julep is doing.

http://www.julep.com/shop/gma.html

I'm seriously eyeing the roaring twenties package because it is a great deal, but my hubby might kill me.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## brandyk (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone mentioned this on the ipsy forum.  There is a good morning america promotion julep is doing.
> 
> ...


 do it NOW if you want it. the GMA deals usually go really fast.


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do it NOW if you want it. the GMA deals usually go really fast.


 Thanks for the push.  I think I'll get it and just send it to the office.


----------



## kira685 (Jun 28, 2013)

I got a different offer!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a different offer!


I got this too, but I'm not really tempted by it. I am sure between my many subs I will get a sea salt spray sometime this summer lol plus I'd rather see what others think first since Julep's non-polish products can be hit or miss.


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 28, 2013)

I got a different offer also. So tempting....


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 28, 2013)

Mine was...


----------



## kira685 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got this too, but I'm not really tempted by it. I am sure between my many subs I will get a sea salt spray sometime this summer lol plus I'd rather see what others think first since Julep's non-polish products can be hit or miss.


 Ha I wasn't either - I was like, this is the product I was LEAST interested in this month.. if Julep really knew me (cuz you know, we're cool like that), they'd have sent me the polish offer.. though I wouldn't have bought that one either since the colors are dupes for me.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha I wasn't either - I was like, this is the product I was LEAST interested in this month.. if Julep really knew me (cuz you know, we're cool like that), they'd have sent me the polish offer.. though I wouldn't have bought that one either since the colors are dupes for me.


 Lol, yep same here.  Plus, had I not skipped I could've gotten both non-polish products for another $3.  I have skipped the last 3 months and the "we noticed you skipped, please buy something" emails they send never seem like that great of deals imo.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 28, 2013)

I keep looking at those emails and thinking, "Ooh, I want that!" But I got the upgrade, so they need to just SEND IT TO ME ALREADY!


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 28, 2013)

i received shipping for fireworks/america the beautiful on wednesday and the tracking code only started showing data today but it will be delivered on monday! 

i have yet to receive shipping for the july box yet i checked my bank account before yesterday morning and i was charged the amount for the upgrade and add-ons.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I skipped the July box but I just got this email. Someone talk me out of it! Lol


 Sorry, I can't talk you out of this one.  I might order it. lol

Also, does anyone know how long the Beautybio code is good for?  I haven't used mine yet.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, yep same here.  Plus, had I not skipped I could've gotten both non-polish products for another $3.  I have skipped the last 3 months and the "we noticed you skipped, please buy something" emails they send never seem like that great of deals imo.


 i don't think they're supposed to be better deals money-wise. my understanding is they make new pairings based on what they think people will want, see people adding on, and/or have requested. many, many comments on the fb page posted about wanting the salt hair spray and not the body oil so that became a maven's choice. blakely and adele are the most popular shades, i've heard (like under the fb topic they posted about fav shades); for example, my friend didn't want a box this month but she wanted these and i added them on for her. i think they're just supposed to bait people into buying as they're the best attempts at meeting what people have expressed they want the most.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 28, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a different offer also. So tempting....






I probably would have caved for this.


----------



## casby (Jun 28, 2013)

the link for the half moon bay box is http://www.julep.com/half-moon-bay.html

the link for the big sur box (which is the version I was offered) is http://www.julep.com/big-sur.html

I find Julep's website confusing to navigate.

ETA: both of these sets can be found on the page for "shop this collection" as well as a link for the sea salt spray -- eventually I might have found this out.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I probably would have caved for this.








If I hadn't gotten a box, I would so want this!


----------



## acostakk (Jun 28, 2013)

> Mine was...


 This was my offer. It's tempting. If they had paired Angela and Blakely I'd be helpless to resist.


----------



## kira685 (Jun 28, 2013)

&lt;rant&gt;

I remember back in Feb I really wanted to try the Oxygen Nail Treatment.. but felt meh about all the combos. I ended up ordering Classic with a Twist - then they sent out the email about the "new" box and it had EXACTLY the polish combo I wanted! I probably should have called and asked to switch or something, but I remember being kind of irritated about it because it's not even a for sure that they'll make new boxes after the fact, so it's seriously like playing Russian Roulette... with polish lol

&lt;/rant&gt;


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I probably would have caved for this.


 I caved.. lol Dang it Julep. It is hard enough skipping, then they taunt me in my email. Messed up!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone mentioned this on the ipsy forum.  There is a good morning america promotion julep is doing.
> 
> ...


Someone please talk me out of the roaring twenties box. I don't need it, and a couple of the polish colors are similar, but I just keep staring at it.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my offer. It's tempting. If they had paired Angela and Blakely I'd be helpless to resist.


 That was my offer too, and I agree with you. Angela and Blakely are the only two that I REALLY wanted. I will just add them to my trade list and hope to trade. *fingers crossed*


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the link for the half moon bay box is http://www.julep.com/half-moon-bay.html
> 
> ...


 I totally agree about their site being confusing.  Using the search on Julep never helps either.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my offer. It's tempting. If they had paired Angela and Blakely I'd be helpless to resist.


 I have to agree with you, I would have just thrown all my money at Julep.


----------



## Cindaaayduh (Jun 28, 2013)

I skipped my box, but I really wanted Tracy and fireworks. Used the code FIRWORKS and got them for 5.60 each! I think that was perfect.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cindaaayduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I skipped my box, but I really wanted Tracy and fireworks. Used the code FIRWORKS and got them for 5.60 each! I think that was perfect.


 Yep, that's a good deal.

I skipped too this month.  But today I ordered 4 nail polishes &amp; used the beautybio code.  Got: Bess, Nan, Gabrielle &amp; Cassie for $22.

Only bad thing, no Jules for this purchase unlike a Maven box.  Wish they would change that.


----------



## brandarae (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry, I can't talk you out of this one.  I might order it. lol
> 
> Also, does anyone know how long the Beautybio code is good for?  I haven't used mine yet.


 I couldn't talk myself out of it. I caved! Added the free fireworks polish too.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 29, 2013)

Yay, tracking! And it already went through Kent, so it's actually possible that it could arrive tomorrow. Most likely not, but it's happened before.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 29, 2013)

Haven't been on this post lately because I skipped this month. It's kinda frustrating because I don't always have money after the 15th so I'm broke until the beginning of the month. They submit a payment after 24th. Just wish they would do early payment like BB. Just making my life easier lol. I will eventually order a couple 'leftovers' and won't feel the excitement of getting Julep box. I would hate to cancel. I m conflicted.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 29, 2013)

::twitch twitch:: I got an email that my credit card wasn't working....I checked with my bank and everything is fine....emailed back early this morning to inform them and I haven't heard back yet....



......

WHYYYYY? ::harumph:: lol


----------



## elbowglitter (Jun 29, 2013)

Mine appears to have shipped priority this month, which makes me twitch with excitement, because WHAT IF?  But then I realized they may have done faster shipping for anyone getting the 4th of July-related polish.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm going to be getting my box today!!  It shipped yesterday and I live in Iowa, now that is amazing shipping!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 29, 2013)

Mine was shipped priority as well, and is in my town, although they are saying delivery will be July 1.


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 29, 2013)

Mine arrived at my post office this morning, so I should be getting it today. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jun 29, 2013)

> Someone please talk me out of the roaring twenties box. I don't need it, and a couple of the polish colors are similar, but I just keep staring at it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I skipped because I have 20 unopened bottles but I'm a sucker for a good deal....I got shades of summer with fireworks for free, 6 polishes and cuticle oil for 19.99! I still want the precious metal set but trying to resist


----------



## elainecad (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine arrived at my post office this morning, so I should be getting it today. Can't wait!!!!


Me too. So excited!


----------



## reepy (Jun 29, 2013)

Do you guys know if there is a way to use two codes in one order (fireworks, beautybio) or do i have to place two separate ones?


----------



## annifer (Jun 29, 2013)

My box is out for delivery!!


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 29, 2013)

Yo



> Do you guys know if there is a way to use two codes in one order (fireworks, beautybio) or do i have to place two separate ones?


 you can't use two codes at once as far as I know, so it'll have to be two orders. The only codes you can combine are gift certificates and promo codes. Hope that helps! My box is set to arrive today!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ::twitch twitch:: I got an email that my credit card wasn't working....I checked with my bank and everything is fine....emailed back early this morning to inform them and I haven't heard back yet....
> 
> ...


 Yikes!  I haven't had this happen to me yet, but Julep needs to get this issue fixed.  

Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## shy32 (Jun 29, 2013)

Got My shtuff! Boho and America, fireworks and Adele


----------



## skylite (Jun 29, 2013)

I got my stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I can't stop sniffing the oil. lol I like it. 

My extra was

 Green tea blotting papers. Pretty summery - I like it.


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 29, 2013)

Got my box


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box


 drooling over Blakely...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 29, 2013)

> drooling over Blakely...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yesssss. I didn't realize that it looks like different colors depending on how the lighting hits it.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 29, 2013)

I got fireworks today! This is fireworks, Molly, ivy and Eileen.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 29, 2013)

My box did arrive today.  Adele is a stunner!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 29, 2013)

May I have a moment.....



People are receiving their boxes and Julep STILL hasn't emailed me back, I couldn't get through on the phone all morning, their phone mailbox was full so I couldn't leave a message and I am at a loss as to why my credit card was declined!.....



::sniffle::......OK....I'm through being whiny today LOL

I'll be ridiculously sad if they run out of the upgrade that opted for the FIRST DAY the selection window opened!


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 29, 2013)

Got my box today.  Maybe it is just me, but Angela and Blakely look almost identical in the bottle, and pretty similar on my nails as well.

Adele is amazing.  I want 6 more bottles.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today.  Maybe it is just me, but Angela and Blakely look almost identical in the bottle, and pretty similar on my nails as well.
> 
> Adele is amazing.  I want 6 more bottles.


 That's... an interesting assessment. Considering Angela looks teal in the preview and Blakely is purple duochrome?

Just googled swatches and found this:





http://outsideoftheboxreviews.blogspot.com/2013/06/julep-bombshell-monthly-box-review.html

hm....decisions decisions. blakely is interesting but I just have too much polish at this point... the duochrome isn't very strong either

eta angela from their website:


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today.  Maybe it is just me, but Angela and Blakely look almost identical in the bottle, and pretty similar on my nails as well.
> 
> Adele is amazing.  I want 6 more bottles.


 I will totally take Blakely off your hands for you, if you absolutely hate it. I'm just, you know. Caring and supportive like that. haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's... an interesting assessment. Considering Angela looks teal in the preview and Blakely is purple duochrome?
> ...


 And now I want Angela and Blakely even more. they are both seriously gorgeous!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 29, 2013)

Got my box today!






Tracy, Angela, Fireworks add on, and Nadia. Plus the extra was blotting papers which are going to my mom since I have super dry skin even in summer.

I'm wearing Tracy right now. I'm waiting till Wednesday to put on fireworks.




I was super happy with my box this month!


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will totally take Blakely off your hands for you, if you absolutely hate it. I'm just, you know. Caring and supportive like that. haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






  Sorry I still like them both.  I'll do some swatches tomorrow and take pics.  They do look different on the nails once you get 2 coats on, but when you they aren't in bright light, its hard to see much of a difference.


----------



## acostakk (Jun 29, 2013)

Tracking for my Paris and Fireworks package says it was delivered today.....except, of course, there's nothing out there. Depending on who's on our route, the mail carrier either chucks packages onto our patio, or leaves them by the front door. Nothing has ever been stolen yet, but unless it magically appears on Monday looks like someone on my street can't be trusted.


----------



## flynt (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone mentioned this on the ipsy forum.  There is a good morning america promotion julep is doing.
> 
> ...


 Ughh Julep why can't you space out these promotions more?  I totally would have bought the Roaring 20s or precious metals box if it weren't for the warehouse sale.  It's bad enough I ended up skipping this month.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 29, 2013)

> Got my box today. Â Maybe it is just me, but Angela and Blakely look almost identical in the bottle, and pretty similar on my nails as well. Adele is amazing. Â I want 6 more bottles.


 Hmmm that's interesting. I can't wait to see real life swatches.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 30, 2013)

*Found these swatch pics in one of my Facebook groups:*





*Something Blue, Blakely, Cassie, Tracy*





*Faye, Angela, Adele, Joanna*





*Nadia, Alaina, Karen *

**notes from OP:  Karen isn't quite that orange. It's more of a medium peachy-orange sand color. Alaina isn't that brown looks more like Juleps swatch pic. Nadia is a golden yellowish shade. These colors were hard to capture the true shade.)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 30, 2013)

Anyone know when they usually put the past boxes up to buy? I might try to snag this months Modern Beauty box. Hearing good things about the dry oil!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 30, 2013)

My Boho Glam box with add ons Adele and America.  Love the polishes, so happy I added on Adele!













Adele, Fireworks





Faye, Karen


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 30, 2013)

A jelly sandwich featuring America and L'Oreal's Jolly Lolly:


----------



## angismith (Jun 30, 2013)

Does Julep have a good silver polish that is not glitter?


----------



## shy32 (Jun 30, 2013)

> A jelly sandwich featuring America and L'Oreal's Jolly Lolly:
> 
> [/quote How pretty! I want to try the jelly sandwich, I also have america,


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 30, 2013)

> A jelly sandwich featuring America and L'Oreal's Jolly Lolly:


 Oooh....I have been trying to figure out what my Patriotic mani will be. Maybe fireworks plus Wendy (from the Rock candy set)! I also picked up Ulta PiÃ±ata Yada to try some jelly sandwiches.


----------



## acostakk (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A jelly sandwich featuring America and L'Oreal's Jolly Lolly:


 this is great! I was thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 30, 2013)

The red jelly polish amped up the blue glitter to an almost violet blue, which I liked even better!


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 30, 2013)

I can't wait to see what is going to be in the secret store.  Does it open at midnight?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A jelly sandwich featuring America and L'Oreal's Jolly Lolly:


That is super pretty!


----------



## reepy (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm not usually a glitter person, but I got the Fireworks bug.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pedi = Jelly Sandwich of Julep's Wendy (Rock Candy) with Fireworks and Mani = Bunny with Fireworks.  I know that people are often complaining about Juelp, but I have to say, I love them.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jun 30, 2013)

> I'm not usually a glitter person, but I got the Fireworks bug.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pedi = Jelly Sandwich of Julep's Wendy (Rock Candy) with Fireworks and Mani = Bunny with Fireworks.Â  I know that people are often complaining about Juelp, but I have to say, I love them.


 I love them both. I can't wait to try those combos out! I totally agree with you- I love Julep.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A jelly sandwich featuring America and L'Oreal's Jolly Lolly:





> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not usually a glitter person, but I got the Fireworks bug.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pedi = Jelly Sandwich of Julep's Wendy (Rock Candy) with Fireworks and Mani = Bunny with Fireworks.  I know that people are often complaining about Juelp, but I have to say, I love them.


 These are all so pretty!


----------



## r4chel77 (Jun 30, 2013)

do any of you have 'order history' pages that reflect this month's boxes? i upgraded and anticipate my july box being delivered tomorrow (tracking info indicates this) but there's no order in my order history for it and i'm worried about having access to the secret store.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do any of you have 'order history' pages that reflect this month's boxes? i upgraded and anticipate my july box being delivered tomorrow (tracking info indicates this) but there's no order in my order history for it and i'm worried about having access to the secret store.


 My monthly boxes never show up in my order history.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 1, 2013)

Secret Store is up!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Secret Store is up!


Not seeing anything I want, thank goodness.  I bought so many Julep polishes last month it was ridiculous!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 1, 2013)

I am so bummed!!! I can't access the store... Waiting on customer service to open.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am so bummed!!! I can't access the store... Waiting on customer service to open.


 Yeah...I can't see it either. Sigh...Not that I'm _*planning*_ on buying anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2013)

I can access it and see the page with all of the items, but I can't click into the items to see what's in them. Bummer. There's one combo I might want depending what is in it. Eh, I can pass on this round. I have a feeling they're both things coming my box today anyway.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 1, 2013)

Can anyone provide any feedback on the sea salt spray ??


----------



## rainpetal (Jul 1, 2013)

Whew!  Nothing is really jumping out at me in the Secret Store.  My credit card can take a break today.


----------



## AshY (Jul 1, 2013)

I am glad nothing looked good to me at the secret store. I can take a rest until the August box comes out.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 1, 2013)

I kind of want the Playful Pastels set, Carol, Angelica, and another white laquer box.  I'm pretty sure I won't buy anything though.  I just got my order with the FIREWORKS code (I ordered Paris, America, and Fireworks) and I should be receiving my maven box today (CWaT + Adele &amp; Karen).  I'm pretty sure 7 new polishes in one week is more than enough.  I've been wearing mostly Incoco nail strips lately anyhow.  My poor Julep polishes are so neglected.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 1, 2013)

All I really want is the Playful Pastels set. I don't think I'll get it though because I really don't need any more pink or purple polish


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 1, 2013)

I didn't get a box this month - anyone wanna be a peach and tell me (or link me to a blog) so I can see what was in the secret store!?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah, nothing is really jumping out at me in the Secret Store. That's not a bad thing! LOL

In other news, I just got an email saying my box shipped! Also I checked my bank and it was charged early this morning! Hoorah! Looks like I'll be getting my box after all




Never did hear back from Julep about the whole credit card charging issue


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 1, 2013)

Adele is seriously gorgeous. I put on Karen right away when I got my box &amp; loved it! But then I topped it with Adele and WOW.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Probably going to put it over the top of everything for a while...


----------



## Squidling (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Boho Glam box with add ons Adele and America.  Love the polishes, so happy I added on Adele!
> 
> ...


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 1, 2013)

oops, edit


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 1, 2013)

For some reason for the 2nd time, I cannot access to the secret store due to a non payment for July box?! I skipped June box. Now I have to call again and get it to bypass.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 1, 2013)

So you got the July box and it won't let you I to the secret store???


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 1, 2013)

> So you got the July box and it won't let you I to the secret store???


 No the pop up screen said July box payment have not processed so I guess they do July box payment at end of month of June. I skipped June box. I guess maybe because I don't have enough funds to cover for July box. I dunno how that works with Julep and billing cycles. Sorry, I can't copy and paste the error pop up on iPhone. Last month; same thing happened to me last month because it popped up June payment has not been processed. I called and they fixed it manually. So I have do it again. Like Cheshire cookie's billing issue that she got her box shipment tracking invoice but no charge or anything. I guess Julep hasn't really 'fixed' the error so I have to call again to get it manually bypass. Kinda annoying. I just want to be able to click away and buy away simple as that!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 1, 2013)

Well July's box was this box that had the window open starting June 20...so if that's the box you skipped, then you won't have access to the secret store, since that was the July box and this is the July secret store.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 1, 2013)

And billing is the 25th after the window closes


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 1, 2013)

@MariahK83: Now that I didn't know that they bill next months box at the end of previous month. I skipped that means no secret store, right?


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 1, 2013)

That is correct, julys box window was June 20-24 so if you skipped it (the July box) you won't have access to the July secret store.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 1, 2013)

> That is correct, julys box window was June 20-24 so if you skipped it (the July box) you won't have access to the July secret store.


 Wow that's sucks. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 1, 2013)

Noobie here. Got intro box but skipped June 20 box. Now I get why I couldn't find the secret store. I thought it was one of those Harry Potter things lol


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2013)

Ooh, got my upgrade with add-ons today! I was a little nervous that Joanna would be an Alice dupe, but Joanna is definitely grayer. I would actually call it gray before I would call it purple. There are a few I'm more on the fence about now that I have them in-hand (I'm not sure they will work with my skintone after all), but I'm still glad I upgraded. I really want to play with these tonight, but it's really hot (96 IN MY APARTMENT! And no AC!), and I barely slept this weekend (it's actually cooler now than it was over the weekend, and I can't sleep when it's hot, so I am dealing with a whole lot of sleep deprivation over here), so I do not have the brainpower to give them the consideration they deserve. It's going to be a couple of coats of Tracy and call it good for me tonight.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 1, 2013)

Wait...now I'm confused LOL....the shipping email I received today isn't for the June Upgrade Box (that I ordered) it's for the one random color I purchased over a week ago and received on SATURDAY....so I just got my shipment email for something I already have.....LOL....now as for the June box, the payment was processed, but I haven't heard from Julep nor have I received a shipment email. O deary deary me.


----------



## Krendall (Jul 1, 2013)

Got Modern Beauty with Tracy and Blakley added on. Love my box, but wish I would have upgraded! Now I want Nadia, Joanna, and Karen. Maybe Angela too, ha ha Does it bug anyone else that Tracy's cap doesn't say "sea salt finish" like the trio that came out earlier this year?


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got Modern Beauty with Tracy and Blakley added on. Love my box, but wish I would have upgraded! Now I want Nadia, Joanna, and Karen. Maybe Angela too, ha ha
> 
> *Does it bug anyone else that Tracy's cap doesn't say "sea salt finish" like the trio that came out earlier this year?*


 Yes! I was disappointed when I saw the plain cap.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got Modern Beauty with Tracy and Blakley added on. Love my box, but wish I would have upgraded! Now I want Nadia, Joanna, and Karen. Maybe Angela too, ha ha
> 
> Does it bug anyone else that Tracy's cap doesn't say "sea salt finish" like the trio that came out earlier this year?


Yes it does! Before I tried it I was actually a bit worried that it wouldn't be the sea salt finish, but it totally is


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got Modern Beauty with Tracy and Blakley added on. Love my box, but wish I would have upgraded! Now I want Nadia, Joanna, and Karen. Maybe Angela too, ha ha
> 
> *Does it bug anyone else that Tracy's cap doesn't say "sea salt finish" like the trio that came out earlier this year?*


 Nope, it doesn't bother me at all. I am more concerned with what is _in _the bottle than what is _on _it.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 2, 2013)

*My box came today and I am in LOVE! *






*I got the It Girl box with Blakely, Cassie, &amp; Adele add ons. I wasn't really feeling Nadia in the preview but it is such a perfect shade of shimmering yellow in person.** Adele is just amazing! I already want a back up bottle because I know I'm going to use the hell out of this! Tracy is gorgeous! Seriously one of the most beautiful polish colors I've ever seen. Angela and Blakely look nothing alike. Angela is a green to blue duchrome and Blakely is green to purple. Both of them are super dark &amp; gorgeous! *





*Nadia, Cassie, Adele, Angela, Blakely, Tracy*





*I attempted to capture the color shift in Angela and Blakely but it was all but impossible to photograph in indoor light.*


----------



## KellyR (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm new to Julep, new to MUT, and actually new to this type of online forum, but I'll give it a go for you because I would definitely want to know, too! (I'm getting an error message that the rich text editor isn't compatible with my browser, so I hope you're able to read this w/o too much trouble after it converts what I type...) The July Secret Store has 7 sets of 3 polishes, 4 sets of 2 polishes, 2 sets of 2 polishes with a sparkly knotted hair band, a mini pedi set, a mini mani set, a hand care set, 3 lip colors, the dry shampoo, the white lacquered box, and 15 individual polishes if I'm counting right, 1 of which is a salt spray texture like Tracy and 3 of which are rock candy glazes. I hope this helps! Let me know if you want more info. I saw a few shades I had not seen before, but I wouldn't know if they're new or not. Here is the breakdown: 1. Hot Summer Brights - Korin, Sally &amp; Eden 2. Summer Nights - Lena, Sasha &amp; Charlie 3. Shades of Lavender - Gemma, Helen &amp; Tina 4. Playful Pastels - Mimi, Liz &amp; Rebecca *(I love Rebecca, a greyed periwinkle blue creme!) 5. Creamsicle Cravings - Nicolette, Charlie &amp; Nina 6. Sandy Sunset - Stella, January &amp; Billie Jean 7. Summer Heat - Leila, Kaylen &amp; Drew 8. Lady In Pink - Rose &amp; Audrey 9. Tangerine Treat - Cody &amp; Clara 10. Sweet Pea - Joy &amp; Layne 11. Summer Citrus - Adrianna &amp; Teri 12. Starry Night - Bette, Alfre &amp; Knotted Sparkle Hair Tie in Black 13. Surf Spray - Fina, Alice &amp; Knotted Sparkle Hair Tie in Aqua *(I love Fina, a sky blue silvery metallic!) 14. Red Hot Pedi Set - Scarlett, Orange Toe Separators &amp; Instant Warming Foot Scrub 15. Cute and Bright Mani Set - Coco, Essential Cuticle Oil &amp; Glow On Age Defying Hand Brightener (3 oz.) 16. Traveling Hands - Glow On Hand Brightener (1 oz.), Facial For Hands (1 oz.) &amp; a Chevron Muslin Bag (looks to be a peach &amp; ivory patterned drawstring bag) 17. Madeline - pink blush sea salt finish 18. Wendy - sheer watermelon red jelly glaze 19. Angelica - sheer minty green jelly glaze 20. Carol - sheer coral pink jelly glaze 21-29. Vanessa, Sheryl, Felicity, Ingrid, Teresa, Grace, America the Beautiful, Lucky, Gayle 30. Pout Plumping Lip Gloss - Arousal, a neutral rosy-brown with pink pearl 31. Julep Lip Vernis - Zinna, a violet plum creme 32. Julep Lip Vernis - Poppy, a peachy coral creme 33. Dry Clean Invisible Dry Shampoo 34. Limited-Edition White Laquer Jewelry Box


----------



## KellyR (Jul 2, 2013)

> I didn't get a box this month - anyone wanna be a peach and tell me (or link me to a blog) so I can see what was in the secret store!?


 I apologize for being so obviously new here &amp; for my previous/current/future mistakes in getting the hang of how to properly post questions, comments, replies, pics, etc. If I did it right this time, the answer to your question about the products in July's Secret Store should be immediately above this post! BTW, when hitting "reply" didn't work, I tried hitting the "like" option &amp; pointing you in the direction of my original reply in the short comment box, but I had no idea what it meant when it said something like my comment would appear in your reputation section! I didn't even know members had reputation sections &amp; certainly have no idea where to find mine, not that I'd want or need to right now. So, I also apologize for that. I sure hope I didn't mess up anything for you! Just out of curiosity, how would I go about posting a [working] link for you to the Secret Store like you mentioned in your question? Hey, at least I knew better than to attempt that yet, right?!  Thanks!


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 2, 2013)

So has anyone tried the body oil, yet?  I'm thinking about buying the Modern Beauty box and I've seen only good things said about it so far on their FB page, but I want to hear from you ladies!  (I trust your opinions waaaay more)


----------



## angismith (Jul 2, 2013)

My box arrived yesterday. I saved it for bedtime. It is only my second month to be a Maven, but my third box. I contacted Customer Service in May to go ahead and bill for June too when I joined in mid-May. Anyway ....... bedtime ....... made sure everything was perfect (like lighting, covers, Diet Coke, etc...... I opened my box and lying on top was the little 2x2 graphic for July. My intro box did not have one of these, by the way. Next was the July theme card .... I enjoyed the picture and then turned it over ..... perfection, Julep, perfection! (Not giving away anything for those of you who don't have yours yet).... Next was this month's "treat". Julep seriously needs to think about selling these! Next it was time to open my add-ons which were included in my box this month. Should save on shipping costs for Julep, plus it just makes more sense. My add-ons were Adele and Fireworks. Seriously, some beautiful stuff here. I wonder if Adele was named after the singer Adele. It is so beautiful it reminds me of her. And Fireworks will be going on TODAY! Yeah .... got here in time for the Fourth. What's left? The main event .... my beribboned sack of It Girl colors. So far, out of three boxes, Julep is right on target with their choices for me.....I hope the honeymoon never ends! This month was special to me because it contains Angela, my name ,,,, and it was not a disappointed. The best way I can describe it ... do you remember when you were young and you would see the sunlight glistening on a patch of spilled gasoline and it would form this deep, mysterious, almost-rainbow like effect? Not really pretty words, but very beautiful with a depth you have to see in person to understand. Next, I reached for Nadia. A beautiful romantic yellow. Much prettier in person than in the Maven Window. Then, saving Tracy for last ... I was blown away by what a beautiful shade of blue it was .... It was to be my first texture polish, and yes, I am disappointed that it does not state it on the cap. But still ..... WOW! ... Then I swatched all the colors .... so glad that I finally figured out last week that the square cap pulls up and off and separates from the brush itself ... I apology but I am mechanically handicapped. After all the swatches dried, I examined each one of them under my bedside lamp. The colors are just JULEPCIOUS! I know this has been long, but for all the new members out there: I wanted to share with you what spending $30 a month on yourself can be like. I set the polishes on my nightstand, turned off the light and drifted off to sleep with my mind swirling in colors and plans for manicures to come. Enjoy your box. Do it for yourself. You ARE worth it!


----------



## rainpetal (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My box came today and I am in LOVE! *
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much for doing those swatches.  Maybe it is just the light at my place.  Or my eyes are going.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So has anyone tried the body oil, yet?  I'm thinking about buying the Modern Beauty box and I've seen only good things said about it so far on their FB page, but I want to hear from you ladies!  (I trust your opinions waaaay more)


I tried it yesterday, and my initial impressions are good.  The fragrance is light and I can detect both citrus and florals.  It's unobtrusive yet I could still smell it by sniffing my skin several hours later, so it's got some staying power. 

I used it on damp skin as per instructions, and it left my skin feeling smooth.  It was not greasy at all.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My box came today and I am in LOVE! *
> 
> ...


 
if you wouldn't mind could you post links to the products you use for swatches? I think I want to use the sticks over the wheels I am having a hard time locating reasonably affordable options. 

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 2, 2013)

> if you wouldn't mind could you post links to the products you use for swatches? I think I want to use the sticks over the wheels I am having a hard time locating reasonably affordable options.Â  thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If you can't find and affordable ones, try gluing cheap fake nails to Popsicle sticks! I started doing that because I ran into the same issue you did.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone know when the Mystery boxes usually come out?  

Not that I need one but...


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know when the Mystery boxes usually come out?
> 
> Not that I need one but...


 If our bank accounts had any say in it, never.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 2, 2013)

How's the sea salt spray... Anyone?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Finally heard back from them! They said my payment was processed (YES I KNOW LOL) and that I would receive a shipping email when it shipped. LOL Not to sound snarky but: "You don't saaaay?!" How about now? No?........Now?.........and nooooow?


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got them on Amazon from a seller called Crazy Cart. They were $1.48 for 50 sticks plus $3.98 s&amp;h. I specifically chose Crazy Cart because they ship from NJ rather than China or HK like the vast majority of suppliers. I didn't want to wait weeks to get them. You can find them cheap on eBay as well. Here is a listing of suppliers on Amazon:
> ...


 yay thank you! I think my main issue was not really knowing what they were called so I never got great search results. 

brb while I go count how many polishes I own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chatwithcat (Jul 3, 2013)

Was really looking forward to receiving my upgrade and then I realized Julep totally sent it to the wrong address halfway across the country! So disappointed, especially since they've shipped another box to the wrong address before too.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 3, 2013)

Those colors are sooooo pretty! I just joined so I only received my Intro Boho box. I was hoping to access the secret store but I have to wait until next month. I spoke with customer service and rep said that they will have several sales after the secret store closes.


----------



## angismith (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I apologize for being so obviously new here &amp; for my previous/current/future mistakes in getting the hang of how to properly post questions, comments, replies, pics, etc. If I did it right this time, the answer to your question about the products in July's Secret Store should be immediately above this post! BTW, when hitting "reply" didn't work, I tried hitting the "like" option &amp; pointing you in the direction of my original reply in the short comment box, but I had no idea what it meant when it said something like my comment would appear in your reputation section! I didn't even know members had reputation sections &amp; certainly have no idea where to find mine, not that I'd want or need to right now. So, I also apologize for that. I sure hope I didn't mess up anything for you! Just out of curiosity, how would I go about posting a [working] link for you to the Secret Store like you mentioned in your question? Hey, at least I knew better than to attempt that yet, right?!  Thanks!


 I just realized why no one ever responds to me on here. I guess I'm stupid but I initially got notified when someone answered a question, but after the first couple of days, I quit getting these emais. I have been totally neglectful and uneducated aout how to use this site. It's the middle of the night where I am, but I just wanted to apologize to everyone who has responded to me and I didn't know that they had. When I read KellyR's post, I realized some people had their hearts full and some only had a couple, but my five were completely empty. So I went exploring and it hit me that I have been using the site all wrong. I have to get bak to bed now, but I will explore site further tomorrow and try to gain a reputation and my hearts will be full .... And I;m sorry, but this post is probably being posted in the wrong place too like my others have been. Looking forward to getting to know all of you at makeuptalk.com!


----------



## angismith (Jul 3, 2013)

And I took a sneak peek at the Secret Store again and changed my mind, but the big news was that there were some subtle differences in site itself. Not anything major that I could tell, just fonts and spacing and stuff like that.


----------



## angismith (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm sorry .... I couldn't resist temptation and I went back to the Secret Store and picked up the Heat Wave set. I don't remember the names, but they were yellow, orange, and fuschia. When I went to checkout, I realized there have been some MAJOR improvements! Go check it out, but try not to buy anything else, LOL!


----------



## Krendall (Jul 3, 2013)

I tried to use Tracy last night, but the formula was soooo thick! I wanted thin coats but the polish was just gooping up all over the brush and lip of the bottle when I attempted to take off the excess! Anyways, it took forever to dry and I ended up removing because I made so many dents in my mani. Anyone else having any issues?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I tried to use Tracy last night, but the formula was soooo thick! I wanted thin coats but the polish was just gooping up all over the brush and lip of the bottle when I attempted to take off the excess! Anyways, it took forever to dry and I ended up removing because I made so many dents in my mani. Anyone else having any issues?


 I actually thought Tracy went on kind of thin..I put two coats on! But maybe they're from different batches or something. 

Also, this is my first ever textured polish and I am IN LOVE with it. Does anyone have Julep's other sea salt polishes? Are they as glittery as Tracy?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I tried to use Tracy last night, but the formula was soooo thick! I wanted thin coats but the polish was just gooping up all over the brush and lip of the bottle when I attempted to take off the excess! Anyways, it took forever to dry and I ended up removing because I made so many dents in my mani. Anyone else having any issues?


I used Tracy over the weekend and it worked fine for me. I was able to get nice even coats and no dents or any other weird marks. I did end up taking it off this morning though because I want to use Fireworks for tomorrow!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just realized why no one ever responds to me on here. I guess I'm stupid but I initially got notified when someone answered a question, but after the first couple of days, I quit getting these emais. I have been totally neglectful and uneducated aout how to use this site. It's the middle of the night where I am, but I just wanted to apologize to everyone who has responded to me and I didn't know that they had. When I read KellyR's post, I realized some people had their hearts full and some only had a couple, but my five were completely empty. So I went exploring and it hit me that I have been using the site all wrong. I have to get bak to bed now, but I will explore site further tomorrow and try to gain a reputation and my hearts will be full .... And I;m sorry, but this post is probably being posted in the wrong place too like my others have been. Looking forward to getting to know all of you at makeuptalk.com!


 Actually, if you are talking about the hearts under your profile name, those correspond to how many times you've posted. I don't remember how many it takes to get a heart, but I* "think"* that I got my 5th heart when I reached post #600. But don't quote me. 



> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I tried to use Tracy last night, but the formula was soooo thick! I wanted thin coats but the polish was just gooping up all over the brush and lip of the bottle when I attempted to take off the excess! Anyways, it took forever to dry and I ended up removing because I made so many dents in my mani. Anyone else having any issues?


 My Tracy went on fine...now the Fireworks...that one was thick. But that seems to be true of all of their glitter polishes. I just add a few drops of nail polish thinner.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I used Tracy over the weekend and it worked fine for me. I was able to get nice even coats and no dents or any other weird marks. I did end up taking it off this morning though because I want to use Fireworks for tomorrow!


 lol...I just topped the Tracy with the Fireworks. So pretty! I seriously can't stop looking at my nails!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 3, 2013)

> I just realized why no one ever responds to me on here. I guess I'm stupid but I initially got notified when someone answered a question, but after the first couple of days, I quit getting these emais. I have been totally neglectful and uneducated aout how to use this site. It's the middle of the night where I am, but I just wanted to apologize to everyone who has responded to me and I didn't know that they had. When I read KellyR's post, I realized some people had their hearts full and some only had a couple, but my five were completely empty. So I went exploring and it hit me that I have been using the site all wrong. I have to get bak to bed now, but I will explore site further tomorrow and try to gain a reputation and my hearts will be full .... And I;m sorry, but this post is probably being posted in the wrong place too like my others have been. Looking forward to getting to know all of you at makeuptalk.com!


 No Worries.... I've been active on MUT for a year and I still don't know how to do a lot of things. Just have fun, make friends, &amp; talk about makeup...yay!!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol...I just topped the Tracy with the Fireworks. So pretty! I seriously can't stop looking at my nails!


 I was thinking about doing that, but I wasn't sure how it would look. Now I wish I would have.


----------



## angismith (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No Worries.... I've been active on MUT for a year and I still don't know how to do a lot of things. Just have fun, make friends, &amp; talk about makeup...yay!!


 Thanks! Talking about makeup is DEFINITELY not a problem!!! More of an obsession ......


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If our bank accounts had any say in it, never.


 LOL.  I completely agree.  I just want to look at the Mystery boxes.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 3, 2013)

> lol...I just topped the Tracy with the Fireworks. So pretty! I seriously can't stop looking at my nails!


 I've been trying to figure out which combo I want to go with for tomorrow. Tracy + Fireworks sounds awesome. Today I'm wearing Faye + Adele. It is so pretty! I'm so glad I got Adele! I hope they do a cool-toned, silvery version soon.


----------



## angismith (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL.  I completely agree.  I just want to look at the Mystery boxes.


 What is a Mystery box?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 3, 2013)

Julep does a mystery box where for $25 you receive $70-200 with of products. The usual box is around 4 nail polishes with 1 beauty item- of course it's a mystery so you never know what your going to get.


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 3, 2013)

dang, i was so sure when the box previews came out that the colors weren't calling to me....

and now there are so many pretty ones I would want ha! i may get adele in the future, that one looks amazing!


----------



## angismith (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol...I just topped the Tracy with the Fireworks. So pretty! I seriously can't stop looking at my nails!


 That sounds really pretty .... I'm slow, but I'm planning to do my Fourth of July nails this afternoon ... if I can make myself stay away from the computer long enough! There are going to be Julep Fireworks bursting all over the US tomorrow!!!


----------



## angismith (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Julep does a mystery box where for $25 you receive $70-200 with of products. The usual box is around 4 nail polishes with 1 beauty item- of course it's a mystery so you never know what your going to get.


 Sounds like fun! Is what you actually like out of the box worth $25? In your opinion ....


----------



## angismith (Jul 3, 2013)

Help?! If I want to say something about the new colors, do I just hit reply on the last thread shown on screen or do I start a new thread?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Help?! If I want to say something about the new colors, do I just hit reply on the last thread shown on screen or do I start a new thread?


 If you are talking about the new Julep colors, its fine to hit reply on this thread.  If you want to comment on colors for other make up or nails you could start another thread.

Does this help?


----------



## skylite (Jul 3, 2013)

Does anybody know how Tracy compares to zoya's liberty ? From the screen Tracy appears to be more smoky, but I was hoping that someone had a first hand opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cindaaayduh (Jul 3, 2013)

I think Tracy is a more light blue smokey color and Liberty looks more of darker blue (bright still) color. I totally caved in and got Liberty &gt;.&lt; and I just ordere Tracy. I just googled the swatches lol idk the for all the polishes I buy. To get an idea of the color.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just realized why no one ever responds to me on here. I guess I'm stupid but I initially got notified when someone answered a question, but after the first couple of days, I quit getting these emais. I have been totally neglectful and uneducated aout how to use this site. It's the middle of the night where I am, but I just wanted to apologize to everyone who has responded to me and I didn't know that they had. When I read KellyR's post, I realized some people had their hearts full and some only had a couple, but my five were completely empty. So I went exploring and it hit me that I have been using the site all wrong. I have to get bak to bed now, but I will explore site further tomorrow and try to gain a reputation and my hearts will be full .... And I;m sorry, but this post is probably being posted in the wrong place too like my others have been. Looking forward to getting to know all of you at makeuptalk.com!





> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, if you are talking about the hearts under your profile name, those correspond to how many times you've posted. I don't remember how many it takes to get a heart, but I* "think"* that I got my 5th heart when I reached post #600. But don't quote me.


 YES! Quite right....

freshman talker has no hearts

1 heart (sophomore talker) is 30 posts

2 hearts (junior talker) is 75 posts

3 hearts (senior talker) is 200 posts

4 hearts (princess talker) is 350 posts

5 hearts (queen talker) is 600 posts





All it does is show you how much and how often you post!


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jul 3, 2013)

4th of July nails: American flag on my toes, and a Fireworks Wendy jelly sandwich on my nails (thanks for the idea of using Wendy with Fireworks!)


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 3, 2013)

the body oil is super weird in that it starts off really strongly scented when you first spray it and doesn't feel at all like a dry oil: it is greasy but spreads really well so it isn't too thick at all. then, within two minutes, the scent fades to this really pleasant clean scent and leaves your skin feeling moisturized with a really healthy sheen rather than any greasiness. it doesn't make my skin feel sticky at all... i can use it alone or layer it with other scented products, which is a bonus for me.

i'm probably going to use on the ends of my hair, too, although i haven't tried that yet.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the body oil is super weird in that it starts off really strongly scented when you first spray it and doesn't feel at all like a dry oil: it is greasy but spreads really well so it isn't too thick at all. then, within two minutes, the scent fades to this really pleasant clean scent and leaves your skin feeling moisturized with a really healthy sheen rather than any greasiness. it doesn't make my skin feel sticky at all... i can use it alone or layer it with other scented products, which is a bonus for me.
> 
> i'm probably going to use on the ends of my hair, too, although i haven't tried that yet.


 That sounds nice! I may have to buy some in the future. My skin is hella dry so I'm very curious about dry oils.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 3, 2013)

ACK! My box finally shipped!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi ladies... When are the mystery boxes coming out? I just subscribed and was only able to get starter box.


----------



## KellyR (Jul 4, 2013)

> I'm sorry .... I couldn't resist temptation and I went back to the Secret Store and picked up the Heat Wave set. I don't remember the names, but they were yellow, orange, and fuschia. When I went to checkout, I realized there have been some MAJOR improvements! Go check it out, but try not to buy anything else, LOL!


 I'm sure the many changes would be improvements for most people, but since my only Internet access is though my iPhone &amp; the changes don't work with Safari at all, it's a complete disaster for me! I could no longer access the Secret Store, add items to my wish list, zoom in &amp; out, see the entire page or change the product photo, for starters! There were issues with the previous format, too, but they were minor compared to this. I wish they'd just make an app for the iPhone now!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi ladies... When are the mystery boxes coming out? I just subscribed and was only able to get starter box.


 It's a mystery! lol

They may not have one this month, but then again they may. If they do, I would think around mid-month.


----------



## Cindaaayduh (Jul 4, 2013)

I used Tracy today, the formula was perfect. I used two coats and they dried really fast. I lie the texture and the color is such a pretty jean color. I also used fireworks in top of my spa ritual I got in my glossybox (it's a red color) my nails looks so cute! I'm in love! Btw, Fireworks seemed a bit thick but I was able to work around it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 4, 2013)

> Sounds like fun! Is what you actually like out of the box worth $25? In your opinion ....


 IMO- the mystery box is not worth it for $25. I'd personally rather get my maven box &amp; choose an add on for the same amount. When getting a mystery box - you always risk getting duplicates &amp; odd colors that you wouldn't pick out - on the flip side , I've gotten some great colors that I wouldn't have normally bought. They always throw in some mystery gifts which is cool- gift cards, jewelry,etc- I've never been one of the lucky gals to receive any fun extras. But the mystery aspect is always enticing!!!


----------



## kellerman83 (Jul 4, 2013)

I tried to cancel last month because I didn't care for the colors.  I was instructed to call and forgot.  Then I got some truly awful colors.  But THIS month I was really intrigued and am SOOO glad I stuck around.

I opted for a different box to get both of the sprays and added on polishes.  I've used both the dry oil and the sea salt spray and I LOVE them both.  The dry oil has a nice fresh scent and does go on really well.  Not greasy at all.  The sea salt spray.  I wasn't sure I'd like it because They all tend to just kinda stink for me and my thick, wavy hair.  I LOVE this stuff.  It does give my hair a great texture and nice volume.  I also love that the spray is a fine mist so it goes on perfectly.  I can finally get beach waves without hair gels and hairspray.  I will rebuy.

Of course I love fireworks too!  It looks great over Jackie for the 4th!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 4, 2013)

> I tried to cancel last month because I didn't care for the colors. Â I was instructed to call and forgot. Â Then I got some truly awful colors. Â But THIS month I was really intrigued and am SOOO glad I stuck around. I opted for a different box to get both of the sprays and added on polishes. Â I've used both the dry oil and the sea salt spray and I LOVE them both. Â The dry oil has a nice fresh scent and does go on really well. Â Not greasy at all. Â The sea salt spray. Â I wasn't sure I'd like it because They all tend to just kinda stink for me and my thick, wavy hair. Â I LOVE this stuff. Â It does give my hair a great texture and nice volume. Â I also love that the spray is a fine mist so it goes on perfectly. Â I can finally get beach waves without hair gels and hairspray. Â I will rebuy. Of course I love fireworks too! Â It looks great over Jackie for the 4th!


 Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I hope they have a good deal on them soon. I just loved the colors so much, I decided to do polish only!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 4, 2013)

> I tried to cancel last month because I didn't care for the colors. Â I was instructed to call and forgot. Â Then I got some truly awful colors. Â But THIS month I was really intrigued and am SOOO glad I stuck around. I opted for a different box to get both of the sprays and added on polishes. Â I've used both the dry oil and the sea salt spray and I LOVE them both. Â The dry oil has a nice fresh scent and does go on really well. Â Not greasy at all. Â The sea salt spray. Â I wasn't sure I'd like it because They all tend to just kinda stink for me and my thick, wavy hair. Â I LOVE this stuff. Â It does give my hair a great texture and nice volume. Â I also love that the spray is a fine mist so it goes on perfectly. Â I can finally get beach waves without hair gels and hairspray. Â I will rebuy. Of course I love fireworks too! Â It looks great over Jackie for the 4th!


 After reading your post- I was sold on the modern beauty box!! I've been waiting to hear reviews on the salt spray- I'm now excited!! So I was able to order the modern beauty box for $19.99 &amp; I got fireworks free with the code fireworks- just add both into your cart- put in promo &amp; it will only charge u $19.99- a bonus is always fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm slowing making my way through the Nantucket Nostalgia colors, and here is Bess topped with Portia.  I found Bess difficult to work with - needs some thinner, I think.  Love the color, though.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After reading your post- I was sold on the modern beauty box!! I've been waiting to hear reviews on the salt spray- I'm now excited!! So I was able to order the modern beauty box for $19.99 &amp; I got fireworks free with the code fireworks- just add both into your cart- put in promo &amp; it will only charge u $19.99- a bonus is always fun


 Oh, I'm so jealous that you got Fireworks for free!  How did you hear about this free code?  I got the It Girl box and added on Blakely and Adele.  I thought for a long time about whether or not to add Fireworks, but I didn't feel like giving them any more of my money this month.  If I'd known about this code, though, I totally would have gone for it!


----------



## kellerman83 (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After reading your post- I was sold on the modern beauty box!! I've been waiting to hear reviews on the salt spray- I'm now excited!! So I was able to order the modern beauty box for $19.99 &amp; I got fireworks free with the code fireworks- just add both into your cart- put in promo &amp; it will only charge u $19.99- a bonus is always fun


 I hope you like them too!  I'm SO bummed about fireworks.  I heard about the code after I received it.  So then I joined you ladies here so that maybe next time there's something like that, I'll be in the know!


----------



## kellerman83 (Jul 6, 2013)

Jackie and Fireworks.  I somehow didn't have a red so I grabbed one during the secret sale.  Day 3 and lots of cleaning today!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm slowing making my way through the Nantucket Nostalgia colors, and here is Bess topped with Portia.  I found Bess difficult to work with - needs some thinner, I think.  Love the color, though.


 I've got two coats of Portia on my nails right now. LOVE it. So sparkly and pretty!


----------



## Cindaaayduh (Jul 6, 2013)

Did this to my toes! I love it!! Super bright for summer. And, I agree Bess was hard to work with. What nail thinners do you recommend. I've never used one before.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cindaaayduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did this to my toes! I love it!! Super bright for summer. And, I agree Bess was hard to work with. What nail thinners do you recommend. I've never used one before.


I've never used a nail thinner either, so I'll be interested to hear what people have to recommend.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got two coats of Portia on my nails right now. LOVE it. So sparkly and pretty!


Portia is really pretty!  I think I got it in a mystery box, first time I've tried it.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 6, 2013)

> Did this to my toes! I love it!! Super bright for summer. And, I agree Bess was hard to work with. What nail thinners do you recommend. I've never used one before.





> I've never used a nail thinner either, so I'll be interested to hear what people have to recommend.


 Seche Restore. It's the only product that will properly thin Seche Vite, which is my top coat of choice, and it is also good for regular polishes.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Seche Restore. It's the only product that will properly thin Seche Vite, which is my top coat of choice, and it is also good for regular polishes.


Thanks, I'll pick some up!


----------



## Cindaaayduh (Jul 6, 2013)

> Seche Restore. It's the only product that will properly thin Seche Vite, which is my top coat of choice, and it is also good for regular polishes.


 Thank you! I'll look into that one.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 7, 2013)

Did anyone get a mystery box this month?


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone get a mystery box this month?


 They haven't released a mystery box in July yet.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh ok, do you know if they will? I am thinking probably not


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh ok, do you know if they will? I am thinking probably not


 It's only the first week of July so it's hard to say. Last month, they released the Destination Mystery Boxes on June 6th. Based on that, I would look out for one next week, if they release one for July at all. It has only been within the last couple of months that they have been releasing them monthly. They may continue doing them monthly, or they may not. Nobody can say for certain except for Julep.


----------



## Cindaaayduh (Jul 7, 2013)

> It's only the first week of July so it's hard to say. Last month, they released the Destination Mystery Boxes on June 6th. Based on that, I would look out for one next week, if they release one for July at all. It has only been within the last couple of months that they have been releasing them monthly. They may continue doing them monthly, or they may not. Nobody can say for certain except for Julep.Â


 Just from looking at the emails I keep getting. I would be cautious, if you haven't notice by now... The colors for the pedi collection are the same color from the savvy deals and were in the warehouse sale. I think they're trying their best to get rid of the extra inventory. They might drop a color or two into those mystery boxes.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 7, 2013)

Can someone help me understand when my 300 new Jules should be added to my account?  I'm a new Maven.  I got the starter box last month and then the late-June It Girl box.  If my credit card is charged near the end of June, shouldn't those 300 Jules be in my account by now?  (They're not.)  Since I'm new I don't know if this is normal--maybe they don't get around to adding the Jules until later--or if they made a mistake.

Thanks to anyone who can answer my question!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cindaaayduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's only the first week of July so it's hard to say. Last month, they released the Destination Mystery Boxes on June 6th. Based on that, I would look out for one next week, if they release one for July at all. It has only been within the last couple of months that they have been releasing them monthly. They may continue doing them monthly, or they may not. Nobody can say for certain except for Julep.
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone help me understand when my 300 new Jules should be added to my account?  I'm a new Maven.  I got the starter box last month and then the late-June It Girl box.  If my credit card is charged near the end of June, shouldn't those 300 Jules be in my account by now?  (They're not.)  Since I'm new I don't know if this is normal--maybe they don't get around to adding the Jules until later--or if they made a mistake.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can answer my question!


 Email or call them. Quite a few people haven't been getting their Jules lately, myself included. I emailed them about it earlier this week and have yet to hear back. If I haven't received a reply by Thursday, I'll be calling.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Email or call them. Quite a few people haven't been getting their Jules lately, myself included. I emailed them about it earlier this week and have yet to hear back. If I haven't received a reply by Thursday, I'll be calling.


 Thanks, MissTrix.  I didn't know if this was something to be concerned about or to expect them to take care of with no intervention from me.  I will definitely e-mail them, and then call if necessary.  I appreciate your help!


----------



## angismith (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you are talking about the new Julep colors, its fine to hit reply on this thread.  If you want to comment on colors for other make up or nails you could start another thread.
> 
> Does this help?


 I was talking about the new Julep colors. Have any of you tried a French manicure nail art look using Adele for the base and Angela on the fingertips? Gorgeous side-by-side!


----------



## angismith (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the body oil is super weird in that it starts off really strongly scented when you first spray it and doesn't feel at all like a dry oil: it is greasy but spreads really well so it isn't too thick at all. then, within two minutes, the scent fades to this really pleasant clean scent and leaves your skin feeling moisturized with a really healthy sheen rather than any greasiness. it doesn't make my skin feel sticky at all... i can use it alone or layer it with other scented products, which is a bonus for me.
> 
> i'm probably going to use on the ends of my hair, too, although i haven't tried that yet.


 


> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That sounds nice! I may have to buy some in the future. My skin is hella dry so I'm very curious about dry oil


 You ladies have talked me into trying the stuff! After Vaseline's new spray-on moisturizer, I was really disappointed.


----------



## angismith (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure the many changes would be improvements for most people, but since my only Internet access is though my iPhone &amp; the changes don't work with Safari at all, it's a complete disaster for me! I could no longer access the Secret Store, add items to my wish list, zoom in &amp; out, see the entire page or change the product photo, for starters! There were issues with the previous format, too, but they were minor compared to this. I wish they'd just make an app for the iPhone now!


 Eww, KellyR! I never thought about smartphone with the site upgrades. Have they fixed them now? Did you contact Customer Service about an app for iPhones?


----------



## angismith (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IMO- the mystery box is not worth it for $25. I'd personally rather get my maven box &amp; choose an add on for the same amount. When getting a mystery box - you always risk getting duplicates &amp; odd colors that you wouldn't pick out - on the flip side , I've gotten some great colors that I wouldn't have normally bought. They always throw in some mystery gifts which is cool- gift cards, jewelry,etc- I've never been one of the lucky gals to receive any fun extras. But the mystery aspect is always enticing!!!


 Thanks for your opinion, Shauna999! I guess I will have to wait and see how temptation strikes me when they market it this month! LOL!!!


----------



## angismith (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm slowing making my way through the Nantucket Nostalgia colors, and here is Bess topped with Portia.  I found Bess difficult to work with - needs some thinner, I think.  Love the color, though.


 I wonder if Julep has perfected their consistency from batch to batch? My Bess was PERFECT ... best quality of polish to date of the colors I have received or bought so far (just since May).


----------



## angismith (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I'm so jealous that you got Fireworks for free!  How did you hear about this free code?  I got the It Girl box and added on Blakely and Adele.  I thought for a long time about whether or not to add Fireworks, but I didn't feel like giving them any more of my money this month.  If I'd known about this code, though, I totally would have gone for it!


 I got an email from Julep and also saw it later on Facebook. I always check my email before I get on Facebook.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was talking about the new Julep colors. Have any of you tried a French manicure nail art look using Adele for the base and Angela on the fingertips? Gorgeous side-by-side!


 This sounds really pretty.  Do you by any chance have a picture you can post?  I'd love to see it!


----------



## angismith (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cindaaayduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did this to my toes! I love it!! Super bright for summer. And, I agree Bess was hard to work with. What nail thinners do you recommend. I've never used one before.


 I haven't actually done it yet, but when I bought my Seche Vite top coat, buying a bottle of Seche Vite Restore was recommended because the top coat gets goopy before it's gone. I am assuming Restore is a polish thinner. If it thins the top coat, I don't know why it wouldn't thin a nail polish. I plan on trying it when it happens to me. Unless someone on here has tried this and knows it won't work?


----------



## angismith (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This sounds really pretty.  Do you by any chance have a picture you can post?  I'd love to see it!


 I'm sorry, I don't. All I have right now is a cell phone camera and it takes lousy pictures. I have to send my "good camera" in for repairs. I didn't actually wear it myself, but talked my daughter-in-law into doing it (she changes polishes like she changes underwear, lol). It WAS beautiful! It would be more perfect for late summer though. I don't like the dark colors like Angela in the heart of summer.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2013)

> I haven't actually done it yet, but when I bought my Seche Vite top coat, buying a bottle of Seche Vite Restore was recommended because the top coat gets goopy before it's gone. I am assuming Restore is a polish thinner. If it thins the top coat, I don't know why it wouldn't thin a nail polish. I plan on trying it when it happens to me. Unless someone on here has tried this and knows it won't work?


 It works as thinner. In fact, it's the product I automatically recommend whenever anyone asks for thinner or mentions using remover as thinner (do not do use remover as thinner! You will wreck your polish!).


----------



## angismith (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't actually done it yet, but when I bought my Seche Vite top coat, buying a bottle of Seche Vite Restore was recommended because the top coat gets goopy before it's gone. I am assuming Restore is a polish thinner. If it thins the top coat, I don't know why it wouldn't thin a nail polish. I plan on trying it when it happens to me. Unless someone on here has tried this and knows it won't work?


 I have been clicking the Add to Reputation button when I find a helpful post to my question, but now it says I've reached my limit. But, on this subject, I did see two later posts that said the Seche Vite Restore can be used a thinner with nail polish. Thanks, ladies!


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't. All I have right now is a cell phone camera and it takes lousy pictures. I have to send my "good camera" in for repairs. I didn't actually wear it myself, but talked my daughter-in-law into doing it (she changes polishes like she changes underwear, lol). It WAS beautiful! It would be more perfect for late summer though. I don't like the dark colors like Angela in the heart of summer.


 I understand; I have a crappy old cell phone that doesn't take any pictures at all.  I was just so tempted by your description and I wanted the instant gratification of seeing your handiwork!


----------



## Lily V (Jul 8, 2013)

dangnit, the mystery box email just arrived! and there are 2 new colors!!!






 


 


 


 















> Originally Posted by *Cindaaayduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just from looking at the emails I keep getting. I would be cautious, if you haven't notice by now... The colors for the pedi collection are the same color from the savvy deals and were in the warehouse sale. I think they're trying their best to get rid of the extra inventory. They might drop a color or two into those mystery boxes.


 And I want both colors!! But I don't want any neons... aahhhhhhh!




and I was hoping for something that's easy to resist (since I bought a lot in the online warehouse sale)... ahhh, decisions!!


----------



## Lily V (Jul 8, 2013)

so pretty!!!!! Julep, I HATE you!!!!  full coverage glitters are my weakness!!


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 8, 2013)

the 2 new colors in the mystery boxes are right up my alley but I'm going to resist.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 These colors are gorgeous!  Must resist... the mystery... box!


----------



## tulosai (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> the 2 new colors in the mystery boxes are right up my alley but I'm going to resist.


 Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annifer (Jul 8, 2013)

I couldn't resist, I had to get a box.


----------



## Lily V (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I couldn't resist, I had to get a box.


 yeah, my resolve is weakening by the minute.... UGH. CURSE YOU JULEP FOR HAVING A GREAT BUSINESS STRATEGY!!!


----------



## annifer (Jul 8, 2013)

> yeah, my resolve is weakening by the minute.... UGH. CURSE YOU JULEP FOR HAVING A GREAT BUSINESS STRATEGY!!!


 I wasn't even going to buy a mystery box this month until I saw those glitter polishes lol.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm on low buy but darn it, Julep might get me with this one!


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 8, 2013)

ugh every time mystery boxes come out, all i can think of are the people who are going to whine and freak out from mild to scarily-threatening ways: wah wah wah those weren't summer colors wah wah wah the retail value is true but i feel it's not justified wah wah wah. lol

okay but seriously: when you ask anyone what summer shades are, they conjure up different images. the recent colors are bunny, angela, nadia, char- i can go on- these have all been released in june and july, meaning any color under the sun can technically be justifiably a summer color. angela- a dark metallic teal, means that shades like sharon aren't far off. char is a navy blue; it means coco could come in the box. arguably that probably shouldn't be in a summer days box, but whatever. should navy? my point is no matter how they characterize the boxes, i hope no one on here thinks the boxes will mirror her individual favorites for summer shades.

but either way, brace yourselves: the pitch-fork carrying, polish-wielding mean people are coming.


----------



## angismith (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I understand; I have a crappy old cell phone that doesn't take any pictures at all.  I was just so tempted by your description and I wanted the instant gratification of seeing your handiwork!


 My handiwork is still in the learning stages, lol! And my nails are in the process of growing out a couple of breaks. So I wouldn't take a picture of my own for a little while longer. But I understand the instant gratification thing .... I like it that way, too! That's why I need to put repairing my camera on the top of my priority list for a while! But dang it! i just got my email for the Mystery Boxes... I really can't justiify (even to myself) spending another $25 on nail polish! I hit the Warehouse Sale, the Add-ons, and the Secret Store .... this is becoming an addiction! LOL!


----------



## Lily V (Jul 8, 2013)

oooo, I'd love to get sharon &amp; char in the mystery box- don't have either of those yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

btw, do you mean pitch-fork wielders on facebook? (because it seems like the MuT group is way more laid back &amp; reasonable)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yeah, my resolve is weakening by the minute.... UGH. CURSE YOU JULEP FOR HAVING A GREAT BUSINESS STRATEGY!!!


 They do indeed have a great business strategy! These new colors would go great over the orange and fuschia that I picked up in the Heat Wave set in the Secret Store!


----------



## angismith (Jul 8, 2013)

By the way, how long do the Mystery Box offers expire?


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 8, 2013)

Am I reading the email correctly?? Both new colors will be in all boxes?


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am I reading the email correctly?? Both new colors will be in all boxes?


 That's how I understood it!


----------



## angismith (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am I reading the email correctly?? Both new colors will be in all boxes?


 That's what my email said ..... also said they were exclusive. So does that mean we won't be able to purchase just those two glitters later????


----------



## Cindaaayduh (Jul 8, 2013)

Serioulsy, why must these colors be so pretty!!!! Must.. Not.. Buy... ðŸ˜­


----------



## angismith (Jul 8, 2013)

Are nail polishes all that are curated in the Mystery Boxes?


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 8, 2013)

> That's how I understood it!


 Wow! That's pretty awesome. I think a guarantee of 2 new polishes is worth the gamble! Now I have to figure out: day or night?? From the picture day seems to be white &amp; light blue, &amp; night looks like purple &amp; pink...hmmm...


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are nail polishes all that are curated in the Mystery Boxes?


 No, they usually include a beauty item as well. For example, I got 3 polishes and full size Rock Star Hand Creme in my last mystery box.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's how I understood it!
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! That's pretty awesome. I think a guarantee of 2 new polishes is worth the gamble! Now I have to figure out: day or night?? From the picture day seems to be white &amp; light blue, &amp; night looks like purple &amp; pink...hmmm...


 Darn... I am trying to cancel subscription boxes- then I opened my e-mail and when I looked at the two polishes I was all awwwwwwwwwwwww











Now I have to seriously just cancel another subscription  box and get this darn thing. the two polishes are nice, we will see how I like the rest.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 8, 2013)

Just ordered the evening mystery box. This will be my first mystery box; I am sooooo excited. I hope I am not disappointed.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 8, 2013)

I just received a reply about my missing Maven points...
 

Quote: Thank you for reaching out to us. Our tech team will be adding the July Maven box Jules into accounts prior to the upcoming August collection release. Please stay tuned! 
Feel free to contact us for any additional questions, comments, or concerns. Until then, have a great rest of your day!

Maven Customer Service Team

Here's an idea, Julep. How about putting my points in once you have my non-refundable payment? Now I'm going to have to keep my eye on my account to make sure they actually add them.


----------



## angismith (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No, they usually include a beauty item as well. For example, I got 3 polishes and full size Rock Star Hand Creme in my last mystery box.


 Hmmm.......what to do, what to do! I had a sample of the Rock Star Hand Cream, but it doesn't come anywhere close to my favorite hand and nail cream. Maybe this month's would include the Body Oil or Hair Spray?!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm trying to click onto Julep website for a mystery box it's 4 30 PM in Pacific time. There's something wrong with their website. I'm on iPhone and its not showing up. Maybe the mystery box sold out?


----------



## annifer (Jul 8, 2013)

> I'm trying to click onto Julep website for a mystery box it's 4 30 PM in Pacific time. There's something wrong with their website. I'm on iPhone and its not showing up. Maybe the mystery box sold out?


 It's showing up on my iPhone and it isn't sold out. I don't think they sell out that fast so you can try again later.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jul 8, 2013)

So last night I painted my nails with 2 coats and 2 layers of topcoat and they are already seriously chipped. I haven't been typing or working with my hands. Goodbye Julep, hello Bondi.


----------



## angismith (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So last night I painted my nails with 2 coats and 2 layers of topcoat and they are already seriously chipped. I haven't been typing or working with my hands. Goodbye Julep, hello Bondi.


 Did you swipe your nails with acetone before starting? What kind of base coat did you use?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you swipe your nails with acetone before starting? What kind of base coat did you use?


 I always wipe down my fingernails with acetone and so far, I've tried Butter London base/top, Seche base/top, and a couple of other brands that I can't think of right now. I always use the same company's base and top coats together...



> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So last night I painted my nails with 2 coats and 2 layers of topcoat and they are already seriously chipped. I haven't been typing or working with my hands. Goodbye Julep, hello Bondi.


 I have the same problem with Julep polish. I seriously love the colors, but it just doesn't last long on me.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 9, 2013)

I know the quality of this picture isn't great so I apologize for that. I had painted my nails with Nan and then topped it off with America and the entire polish just chipped off my nail last night. How is that even possible? It didn't even last 24 hours! Insane.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this happens to me when my polish is too thick, or too many layers. it doesn't make much sense. however, another issue can be not waiting between even just a few thin layers.  i've had it chip off in one big piece and the bottom layer will be full of air. having the polish connect to your skin allows for air to be trapped, too (if you don't polish completely on the nail and it dries over the skin, too). it could be a quality issue but i'd like to think it's not =( lol


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2013)

I am currently wearing two coats of either Blakely or Angela (I can't remember which), one coat of Seche Vite, one coat of Adele, and another coat of Seche Vite. I had just the first three coats yesterday (applied Sunday night) and decided to add Adele and the second round of top coat last night. No chipping so far, and I would not be surprised if it lasted until Thursday, although I'll probably be changing to the Square Hue July blue tonight.




(I chopped my nails down to nubbins the other night due to breakage. They're usually much longer and prettier.)


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this happens to me when my polish is too thick, or too many layers. it doesn't make much sense. however, another issue can be not waiting between even just a few thin layers.  i've had it chip off in one big piece and the bottom layer will be full of air. having the polish connect to your skin allows for air to be trapped, too (if you don't polish completely on the nail and it dries over the skin, too). it could be a quality issue but i'd like to think it's not =( lol


 hmmm I think my issue is too thick/too many layers/not waiting long enough before layers.

I can't really complain though - I would rather have it chip off in one piece then struggle for a long time to take off the glitter polish.

The good thing about my polishes chipping so easily means I can change the colour every 3-4 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rainpetal (Jul 9, 2013)

I have the same problem with keeping nail polish from chipping.  Mine can't survive the shower, much less the pool.  Though the pool seems to be a great form of nail polish remover.

How long do you wait between nail polish coats and between the polish and the top coat?  Maybe being impatient is part of my problem.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 9, 2013)

They say to wait 5 minutes between layers. But I honestly don't have that kind of time.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 9, 2013)

In regards to Seche/Julep, Seche isn't 3-free, and that can interfere with bonding between the base, polish, and nail. Also, because Seche rapidly shrinks, if you have thick layers already and very curvy nails like I do, pop it goes off. &gt;:

Even Julep's base/tops don't do much to help though... I think the only solution is to try and thin it


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 9, 2013)

I gave up on Seche top coat because of the shrinkage and thickening issues.  The Julep Freedom top coat has been working well for me, so I don't miss Seche.


----------



## kellerman83 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So last night I painted my nails with 2 coats and 2 layers of topcoat and they are already seriously chipped. I haven't been typing or working with my hands. Goodbye Julep, hello Bondi.


 I hope this helps!  I'm new to Julep.  My first try I used two coats and their topcoat.  It came off the next day in large chips/peels.  I almost immediately wrote them off.  Well of course I came around and tried them again without the topcoat and had MUCH better results and wear.

I just took this picture of the manicure I did July 4th.  This is ONE coat of the red (Jackie. thank you amazing coverage!), then one coat of Fireworks on top of my ring finger.  I posted a pic a few days ago too.

I'm right handed so this is a pic of my right hand that has more wear, have two toddlers (important to know bc it means lots of picking up, washing, rinsing, wiping), and do lots of typing.  I also have a job that requires me to wear latex gloves sometimes which in the past has KILLED my manicure.  Aside from my thumb nail, the rest isn't too bad.  And the nails with the glitter have no wear.

If I limit the coats, I've had much better luck.  I don't know why topcoat in general has never worked for me.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 9, 2013)

i definitely find that polishes only requiring one coat last the longest for me. i love the new alaina shade as well as helen; there are many great one-coaters by julep. i switched from essie's good to go to seche vite to poshe. poshe is the only one that seems to prevent chipping and increase wear time for me; the other two just seem to add shine and smooth any streaks. i am more prone to chipping than most people (i think getting 48 hours with zero chips is a miracle) but i know other people can go at least the business week with poshe and have no chips (i.e. a friend i recommended it to).

also, if you can't wait between layers, it's most important to wait at the end. i did a gorgeous ombre look with joanna and angela and a touch of zoya's logan with vivien on top. however, i didn't really wait between layers and i thought i was good at the end but i have some shrinkage with poshe because of it, making it look like tip wear. however, i have way less shrinkage issues with poshe than seche vite. there's a link below for anyone interested.

http://www.amazon.com/Poshe-Super-Fast-Drying-Top-Coat/dp/B0013HX2VS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1373392439&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=poshe+top+coat


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kellerman83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope this helps!  I'm new to Julep.  My first try I used two coats and their topcoat.  It came off the next day in large chips/peels.  I almost immediately wrote them off.  Well of course I came around and tried them again without the topcoat and had MUCH better results and wear.
> 
> ...


 how do the gloves wreck your mani? i work in a lab and i find they sort of protect mine.


----------



## KellyR (Jul 9, 2013)

> I hope this helps! Â I'm new to Julep. Â My first try I used two coats and their topcoat. Â It came off the next day in large chips/peels. Â I almost immediately wrote them off. Â Well of course I came around and tried them again without the topcoat and had MUCH better results and wear. I just took this picture of the manicure I did July 4th. Â This is ONE coat of the red (Jackie. thank you amazing coverage!), then one coat of Fireworks on top of my ring finger. Â I posted a pic a few days ago too. I'm right handed so this is a pic of my right hand that has more wear, have two toddlers (important to know bc it means lots of picking up, washing, rinsing, wiping), and do lots of typing. Â I also have a job that requires me to wear latex gloves sometimes which in the past has KILLED my manicure. Â Aside from my thumb nail, the rest isn't too bad. Â And the nails with the glitter have no wear. If I limit the coats, I've had much better luck. Â I don't know why topcoat in general has never worked for me.


 OMG! Are you serious? I'm pretty new to Julep, too, but if I put their Freedom Polymer Top Coat over 2-3 coats of their polish (no base coat b/c I haven't been able to find mine since our recent move &amp; Julep's was sold out), I swear it lasts about 2 weeks! The first time I did this w/2 coats, it lasted nearly 3 weeks w/only a few teeny-tiny chips at the tips &amp; I'm pretty rough on my nails! I could've easily covered the little chips, but the polish remover I'd ordered (since I couldn't find mine... I hate moving!) finally arrived, so I happily tried another color. I didn't have time to put on the top coat that day &amp; noticed chips all over my nails almost immediately (how do they even chip in the middle?!), so the next day I patched the chips, put on a 3rd coat, then made sure to put on the Freedom Polymer Top Coat &amp; it's been perfect ever since! I actually think my toenails would've stayed pristine for 6-8 weeks if I hadn't taken the polish off. Maybe the secret is their top coat? But not super thick?


----------



## KellyR (Jul 9, 2013)

I just have to rave over Adele. I honestly wouldn't have ordered it separately b/c I hardly ever wear gold since silver looks better w/my fair skin. (I relented &amp; upgraded at the last minute â€” literally woke up, grabbed my phone, made the change &amp; went back to sleep!) But, now that I have it, I'm amazed at how it takes certain colors to the next level! It definitely adds that wow factor without looking gaudy! Anybody else infatuated w/Adele?


----------



## angismith (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this happens to me when my polish is too thick, or too many layers. it doesn't make much sense. however, another issue can be not waiting between even just a few thin layers.  i've had it chip off in one big piece and the bottom layer will be full of air. having the polish connect to your skin allows for air to be trapped, too (if you don't polish completely on the nail and it dries over the skin, too). it could be a quality issue but i'd like to think it's not =( lol


 I had this happen once when I was using Seche Rebuild between base coat and nail color. I didn't follow the instructions for the Rebuild and all of the coatings came off in one piece.= looked like a false fingernail. I have not had any trouble with either thinness or thickness of the Julep polishes .... only excessive dripping from the top of the long tubing that holds the brush tip. But to get rid of that problem, Julep would have to redesign their beautiful bottles .....


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 9, 2013)

i'm not infatuated with adele but it's definitely pretty. i'm super infatuated with angelina + esmeralda that i got in the warehouse sale.


----------



## angismith (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the same problem with keeping nail polish from chipping.  Mine can't survive the shower, much less the pool.  Though the pool seems to be a great form of nail polish remover.
> 
> How long do you wait between nail polish coats and between the polish and the top coat?  Maybe being impatient is part of my problem.


 Julep does take longer to try than some of the other polishes I have tried such as OPI and Deborah Lippmann. So be sure to wait awhile between coats. Seche Vite WILL spoil you into thinking you don't have to wait as long between coats though, LOL!


----------



## kira685 (Jul 9, 2013)

a trick I use for seche and it's shrinking issue - I wait as long as possible to apply the seche. My whole goal with seche vite topcoat is the fast drying action and preventing sheet marks. I've found that if I just wait until 10-15 min before bed and then apply the seche, it doesn't shrink my polish anywhere near as much, but still finishes drying them so when I get into bed, I'm not going to dent them. I'm usually watching TV while I paint my nails, so it's not an issue to wait while I'm sucked into RHOC or something lol


----------



## angismith (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By the way, how long do the Mystery Box offers expire?


 I don't see where anyone responded to this question. Does anybody know an expiration date for the Mystery Box offer?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just have to rave over Adele. I honestly wouldn't have ordered it separately b/c I hardly ever wear gold since silver looks better w/my fair skin. (I relented &amp; upgraded at the last minute â€” literally woke up, grabbed my phone, made the change &amp; went back to sleep!) But, now that I have it, I'm amazed at how it takes certain colors to the next level! It definitely adds that wow factor without looking gaudy! Anybody else infatuated w/Adele?


 Yep...I just love it. Have it on now over OPI's Liquid Sand, The Impossible. Looks gorgeous!


----------



## angismith (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i definitely find that polishes only requiring one coat last the longest for me. i love the new alaina shade as well as helen; there are many great one-coaters by julep. i switched from essie's good to go to seche vite to poshe. poshe is the only one that seems to prevent chipping and increase wear time for me; the other two just seem to add shine and smooth any streaks. i am more prone to chipping than most people (i think getting 48 hours with zero chips is a miracle) but i know other people can go at least the business week with poshe and have no chips (i.e. a friend i recommended it to).
> 
> ...


 The only problem I have seen with Seche Vite shrinking was when I got a little of the 2nd coat of polish on my cuticle and then put Seche Vite over it. Shrank just on that one finger. And my daughter-in-law borrowed the Seche Vite and didn't wait for the lower coats to dry thorouhly and hers shrank at the tips. Since then, she has made sure the under coats are dry before applying the top coat and she has had no problems since.


----------



## angismith (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kellerman83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope this helps!  I'm new to Julep.  My first try I used two coats and their topcoat.  It came off the next day in large chips/peels.  I almost immediately wrote them off.  Well of course I came around and tried them again without the topcoat and had MUCH better results and wear.
> 
> ...


 I think your nails look GREAT considering all they have to endure! You might consider indulging in a gel polish manicure occasionally so that you have a little while when you nails are going to look nice no matter what you put them through. Speaking as a mother who did not put herself first at all when my son was growing up....Hugs to you for all you are doing!


----------



## angismith (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! Are you serious? I'm pretty new to Julep, too, but if I put their Freedom Polymer Top Coat over 2-3 coats of their polish (no base coat b/c I haven't been able to find mine since our recent move &amp; Julep's was sold out), I swear it lasts about 2 weeks! The first time I did this w/2 coats, it lasted nearly 3 weeks w/only a few teeny-tiny chips at the tips &amp; I'm pretty rough on my nails! I could've easily covered the little chips, but the polish remover I'd ordered (since I couldn't find mine... I hate moving!) finally arrived, so I happily tried another color. I didn't have time to put on the top coat that day &amp; noticed chips all over my nails almost immediately (how do they even chip in the middle?!), so the next day I patched the chips, put on a 3rd coat, then made sure to put on the Freedom Polymer Top Coat &amp; it's been perfect ever since! I actually think my toenails would've stayed pristine for 6-8 weeks if I hadn't taken the polish off. Maybe the secret is their top coat? But not super thick?


 I have not been willing to give up my Seche Vite Top Coat addiction since I discovered it! I did try Deborah Lippmann base coat, but my manicure did much better with the Seche Vite Base Coat. I'm am scared to try the Freedom Polymer Top Coat! How many of you would swear by it after using it for awhile?


----------



## angismith (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just have to rave over Adele. I honestly wouldn't have ordered it separately b/c I hardly ever wear gold since silver looks better w/my fair skin. (I relented &amp; upgraded at the last minute â€” literally woke up, grabbed my phone, made the change &amp; went back to sleep!) But, now that I have it, I'm amazed at how it takes certain colors to the next level! It definitely adds that wow factor without looking gaudy! Anybody else infatuated w/Adele?


 Yes, both as a sheer and as a top coat! Adele is just glorious ... it seems like it just enhances everything! The best combo I have come up with though is two coats of Adele and then do the tips in Angela. They look gorgeous side-by-side!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kellerman83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope this helps!  I'm new to Julep.  My first try I used two coats and their topcoat.  It came off the next day in large chips/peels.  I almost immediately wrote them off.  Well of course I came around and tried them again without the topcoat and had MUCH better results and wear.
> ...


----------



## angismith (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> a trick I use for seche and it's shrinking issue - I wait as long as possible to apply the seche. My whole goal with seche vite topcoat is the fast drying action and preventing sheet marks. I've found that if I just wait until 10-15 min before bed and then apply the seche, it doesn't shrink my polish anywhere near as much, but still finishes drying them so when I get into bed, I'm not going to dent them. I'm usually watching TV while I paint my nails, so it's not an issue to wait while I'm sucked into RHOC or something lol


 Exactly, kira685! The longer you let your bottom coats dry before you apply the Seche Vite Top Coat, the better it works. I have only had problems twice so far since I started using it.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In regards to Seche/Julep, Seche isn't 3-free, and that can interfere with bonding between the base, polish, and nail. Also, because Seche rapidly shrinks, if you have thick layers already and very curvy nails like I do, pop it goes off. &gt;:
> 
> Even Julep's base/tops don't do much to help though... I think the only solution is to try and thin it


 I have VERY curvy nails, and small fingers and hands in general... I have a huge problem with polishes popping off my nails in one giant piece. Especially, if I've worn the same color for a bunch of days and I've put a couple coats on to refresh the color. It makes taking the polish off easier at times, although I'm not sure how great that is for my nails.


----------



## Cindaaayduh (Jul 9, 2013)

This happened to my thumb last night! I used dianna with Camille on top. I thought it was absurd n ridiculous !!!



> I know the quality of this picture isn't great so I apologize for that. I had painted my nails with Nan and then topped it off with America and the entire polish just chipped off my nail last night. How is that even possible? It didn't even last 24 hours! Insane.


----------



## shy32 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't see where anyone responded to this question. Does anybody know an expiration date for the Mystery Box offer?


 

according to the email-

 











Offer expires on 7/15/2013 at 11:59pm PT, or while supplies last


----------



## autopilot (Jul 9, 2013)

I got the summertime big box. Can't resist grab bags of any kind. It shipped today!

Anyone else?


----------



## annifer (Jul 9, 2013)

> I got the summertime big box. Can't resist grab bags of any kind. It shipped today! Anyone else?


 I got the summer nights box and it shipped today also!


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 9, 2013)

i wanted to share a look i did with julep's joanna, angelina and vivien with a touch of zoya's logan









i can't grow my nails longer than this so please be nice =)


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 9, 2013)

> i wanted to share a look i did with julep's joanna, angelina and vivien with a touch of zoya's logan
> 
> 
> 
> i can't grow my nails longer than this so please be nice =)


 I love it &amp; I think your nails are fine. I prefer my nails short. Long nails get in my way!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 9, 2013)

I kind of like it. I wouldn't have thought to use all those colors.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i wanted to share a look i did with julep's joanna, angelina and vivien with a touch of zoya's logan
> 
> ...


Your nails are super pretty! I love seeing nail art on short nails because I can't grow my nails out too long either


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

I haven't been a member of Julep long enough. I've been skipping sub box due to $$ and that bec it was end of month. I ordered a large mystery box for both day and night. It's my first mystery box. I plan to skip sub box again bec from what I've been reading on this MUT saying that it is usually dupes for sub box. Funny, I ordered a mystery box today and 3 hrs later, I got an email confirmed that its been shipped out today! Fast and that's the 'news' to me lol. Wonder if they're watching Bondi's service? Ha! Anyway, I checked into my acct and was surprised that I don't get julep points for a mystery box? Is that only for sub box?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyway, I checked into my acct and was surprised that I don't get julep points for a mystery box? Is that only for sub box?


 Yes, when it comes to earning points via polish acquisition, it's only for the sub/upgrade boxes:



> You earn 1,000 Jules for referring a friend to Julep Maven, 300 Jules for each full priced Maven box you are billed for, 200 Jules on your Birthday, 500 Jules during your Anniversary month, and 750 Jules when you pay for the monthly upgrade box. You even get Jules just for becoming a Maven!


 I just put this together:  August is their anniversary, so it will be my anniversary, which means another 500 points over here!  I really hope they do a box of cool shimmers, duochromes, and foils.  Warm and neutral colors aren't my thing, and I do not like creams, which is a huge reason why I tend to skip Julep:  Lots of creams.  They remind me of wall paint.  Boring.  I want metallic colors that would not be out of place on a car.

As a side note, my points were added yesterday through no action on my part.  They're just there now.  I think they were simply behind in getting everything updated.  They got the boxes out a whole lot more quickly than the May boxes, and if I have to make a choice between getting my boxes or points the fastest, I'll opt for the boxes.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I haven't been a member of Julep long enough. I've been skipping sub box due to $$ and that bec it was end of month. I ordered a large mystery box for both day and night. It's my first mystery box. I plan to skip sub box again bec from what I've been reading on this MUT saying that it is usually dupes for sub box. Funny, I ordered a mystery box today and 3 hrs later, I got an email confirmed that its been shipped out today! Fast and that's the 'news' to me lol. Wonder if they're watching Bondi's service? Ha! Anyway, I checked into my acct and was surprised that I don't get julep points for a mystery box? Is that only for sub box?


 Sub boxes are always new colors, mystery boxes sometimes have new colors (like this month) but often it is older colors and dupes are possible. You only earn points for buying the monthly sub box, unfortunately.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Sub boxes are always new colors, mystery boxes sometimes have new colors (like this month) but often it is older colors and dupes are possible. You only earn points for buying the monthly sub box, unfortunately.


 That's sucks. I hate their billing cycle bec I'm always broke by the 27th and don't get $$$ until after the 3rd of the month. It makes more sense if they would start billing earlier than later. I might as well use points and cancel julep bec it doesn't seem to be working out for me billing cycle wise.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Yes, when it comes to earning points via polish acquisition, it's only for the sub/upgrade boxes: I just put this together: Â August is their anniversary, so it will be my anniversary, which means another 500 points over here! Â I really hope they do a box of cool shimmers, duochromes, and foils. Â Warm and neutral colors aren't my thing, and I do not like creams, which is a huge reason why I tend to skip Julep: Â Lots of creams. Â They remind me of wall paint. Â Boring. Â I want metallic colors that would not be out of place on a car. As a side note, my points were added yesterday through no action on my part. Â They're just there now. Â I think they were simply behind in getting everything updated. Â They got the boxes out a whole lot more quickly than the May boxes, and if I have to make a choice between getting my boxes or points the fastest, I'll opt for the boxes.


 Thanks for the information. It's helpful. Interesting on points system. I didn't realize that they do alot on points for many different thins except a mystery box. Well since I've been with julep since April and had a free box and one or two sub boxes that's it. So I guess the mystery box will work out for me eventually lol.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 10, 2013)

Julep should do a facebook fan vote month, I know julep can make pretty glitter polishes (america, o canada etc) I would love to see them make some "indie" type polishes and have us vote, then put the top 10 into the boxes. 

I finally did a jelly sandwich with one of the rock candy glazes! 

CG Senorita Bonita

My first attempt at making a glitter polish

Candy





I can't stop staring!

I had just Glitter + 2 coasts candy last night but it didn't look how I wanted it to.


----------



## MareNectaris (Jul 10, 2013)

I tried to order the mystery box, but I kept getting pop up error messages. =( I sent a note to customer support after a whole bunch of tries (and switching browsers, too) didn't turn out to be successful.

Hoping that it all gets worked out before it sells out/offer expires, I really think the two glitter shades from the email looked gorgeous.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 10, 2013)

I caved and bought the big box. I can't wait to get my nails on those glitters!


----------



## shy32 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MareNectaris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to order the mystery box, but I kept getting pop up error messages. =( I sent a note to customer support after a whole bunch of tries (and switching browsers, too) didn't turn out to be successful.
> 
> Hoping that it all gets worked out before it sells out/offer expires, I really think the two glitter shades from the email looked gorgeous.


that happened to me and I noticed some people on facebook having that problem too! Try re entering your credit card info, that seemed to work for everbody with that problem! Good Luck!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm hoping since the boxes have already started shipping people post pictures so I can decide if I want to upgrade to the big box!


----------



## MareNectaris (Jul 10, 2013)

> that happened to me and I noticed some people on facebook having that problem too! Try re entering your credit card info, that seemed to work for everbody with that problem! Good Luck!


 Thanks for the heads up! Will try that tonight after work!! (=^__^=)


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2013)

> Sub boxes are always new colors, mystery boxes sometimes have new colors (like this month) but often it is older colors and dupes are possible. You only earn points for buying the monthly sub box, unfortunately.


 There have been old colors in the sub boxes. I've skipped a few that were heavy on things I had ready received in previous boxes.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There have been old colors in the sub boxes. I've skipped a few that were heavy on things I had ready received in previous boxes.


 I dislike the fact that they rename old colors and market them as new colors in the boxes to entice people. Why not keep the names the same? Augh!!!


----------



## Lily V (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I dislike the fact that they rename old colors and market them as new colors in the boxes to entice people. Why not keep the names the same? Augh!!!


 ooo, they actually do this?



  not cool. Not cool at.all!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## angismith (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks, shy32! I had deleted my email, trying not to be tempted!


----------



## angismith (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the summertime big box. Can't resist grab bags of any kind. It shipped today!
> 
> Anyone else?


 Can't wait to hear/see what is in the boxes .... since I am still new, I want to see one before I'm willing to drop that much money.


----------



## angismith (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i wanted to share a look i did with julep's joanna, angelina and vivien with a touch of zoya's logan
> 
> ...


 Great color combo! And your nails look fine ... lots of people HAVE to wear their nails short for work. It's not the length, it's how you take care of them!


----------



## angismith (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's sucks. I hate their billing cycle bec I'm always broke by the 27th and don't get $$$ until after the 3rd of the month. It makes more sense if they would start billing earlier than later. I might as well use points and cancel julep bec it doesn't seem to be working out for me billing cycle wise.


 Like you, I don't get paid until the 1st. So when I started Julep, I made a point to leave $30 in the bank for the billing on the 27th. When they bill on the 27th, the order arrives on the 1st if everything is going smoothly for them. At least that's the way it has worked so far.


----------



## angismith (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, when it comes to earning points via polish acquisition, it's only for the sub/upgrade boxes:
> ...


 Ooooh, I like the anniversary idea for finishes, meaganola!


----------



## angismith (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MareNectaris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to order the mystery box, but I kept getting pop up error messages. =( I sent a note to customer support after a whole bunch of tries (and switching browsers, too) didn't turn out to be successful.
> 
> Hoping that it all gets worked out before it sells out/offer expires, I really think the two glitter shades from the email looked gorgeous.


 Did you clear your history and restart your computer? Sometimes, if you don't restart your computer, clearing history is not enough.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 10, 2013)

I ordered the Day and Night box; the tracking number has it arriving on Friday. I might get it tomorrow since that has been the trend with previous orders.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like you, I don't get paid until the 1st. So when I started Julep, I made a point to leave $30 in the bank for the billing on the 27th. When they bill on the 27th, the order arrives on the 1st if everything is going smoothly for them. At least that's the way it has worked so far.


 Well, actually, we've been having some unexpected expenses lately. Mind that I have a toddler. Sometimes, I gotta sacrifice..


----------



## angismith (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, actually, we've been having some unexpected expenses lately. Mind that I have a toddler. Sometimes, I gotta sacrifice..


 Oh, lexxies22, I understand having to make sacrifices because you have a toddler. My "toddler" will be 22 in September and I still have to make sacrifices for him. But, I did learn the hard way that you have to indulge YOURSELF too or you won't make it to their adulthood without them understanding that Mommy has needs too. And even if you just get the $20 box each month, you need to retrain your thinking that you deserve something too. Maybe it's not nail polish. Maybe it's a new t-shirt every month. Maybe it's just one drugstore polish. But do something JUST for yourself on payday. Your child WILL learn to appreciate you for taking care of your needs too. You'll be a happier mother and that will make your child a happier person, too! HUGS!!!


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not that I've seen so far. I've seen a lot of colors that look very similar but they are not exact dupes.


 In their swatches they tend to look the same to me, granted their swatches aren't the greatest either, so it's very hard to tell subtle differences in colors.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, lexxies22, I understand having to make sacrifices because you have a toddler. My "toddler" will be 22 in September and I still have to make sacrifices for him. But, I did learn the hard way that you have to indulge YOURSELF too or you won't make it to their adulthood without them understanding that Mommy has needs too. And even if you just get the $20 box each month, you need to retrain your thinking that you deserve something too. Maybe it's not nail polish. Maybe it's a new t-shirt every month. Maybe it's just one drugstore polish. But do something JUST for yourself on payday. Your child WILL learn to appreciate you for taking care of your needs too. You'll be a happier mother and that will make your child a happier person, too! HUGS!!!


 You're so right.. There were times that I had to keep it away you know for that reason ha ha! HUGS! Thanks


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yea, I had to learn not to give all my money to others (family, friends, bills). I am now enjoying doing things just for "ME" and I don't feel guilty about it anymore.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 10, 2013)

i'm sure some of you have already tried it, but adele looks phenomenal over alaina! 

also, i am happy about this conversation of women treating themselves. we make so many sacrifices every day and honestly face so much that men don't and most men don't even understand. getting nail polish or taking a long bath or going for a long run are all the things each of us deserves.


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm sure some of you have already tried it, but adele looks phenomenal over alaina!
> 
> also, i am happy about this conversation of women treating themselves. we make so many sacrifices every day and honestly face so much that men don't and most men don't even understand. getting nail polish or taking a long bath or going for a long run are all the things each of us deserves.







 damn right


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

Someone received their Big Mystery Box! Now I REALLY can't wait to get mine! 










This is box version 1, so your box may be different. In addition to the 2 glitter polishes, Kyla and Monica, other polishes included were: Leslie, Charlotte, Niecy, Sally, and Martha. She also received toe separators, glycolic hand scrub sample, &amp; the Double Duty Makeup Brush!! 





Out of these colors, only Charlotte would be a dupe for me. I can't wait to see the other box variants. I really, REALLY want that brush!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 11, 2013)

> Someone received their Big Mystery Box! Now I REALLY can't wait to get mine!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I've been holding out for some spoilers before I take the plunge! I really want to see one of the day boxes.


----------



## annifer (Jul 11, 2013)

I should be getting my mystery box today, but I got the night box.


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 11, 2013)

So bummed I can't get the mystery box. Those colors look great. I got the destination one in June and was disappointed. It was my second box ever and I got the hand scrub that I got in my first box.


----------



## autopilot (Jul 11, 2013)

Oops, n/m.

I'm getting my Ipsy bag and Julep box mixed up. *sigh*


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 11, 2013)

so i just ordered coco and it came yesterday; it's on sale today. lol i'm still regretting not upgrading for may because that's by far julep's best box ever. i've managed to collect coco, gabrielle, zelda, myrtle, zora, etta and paris but it's pricier not having upgraded and i still don't have all of the sets. i wasn't mad about the lipstick (it's great quality; i just really only liked the shade lady in red)


----------



## angismith (Jul 11, 2013)

After sleeping on it a day, and seeing the spoiler picture for the big box, and then opening my mail this morning with the CoCo offer, I caved in and ordered my FIRST Mystery Box. I got Summer Nights. I picked Nights because I felt like the colors were going to either dupes or similar to the Heat Wave set I picked up in the Secret Store. The new glitters look like a perfect match for the fushia and orange cremes that were part of Heat Wave.


----------



## angismith (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yea, I had to learn not to give all my money to others (family, friends, bills). I am now enjoying doing things just for "ME" and I don't feel guilty about it anymore.


 Jac13, this is the way I am treating my Maven experience, as a pampering exercise just for ME. I have done and done and done for others for years to where I was to the point that somewhere along the line I had blurred the boundaries of "who" is me. So I save my monthly box until bedtime on the night it arrives and open it slowly and savor it. It's a gift that I am giving myself. Now, I can't say that about the special offers and mystery boxes. THOSE are just overindulgences for me! LOL!


----------



## angismith (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone received their Big Mystery Box! Now I REALLY can't wait to get mine!
> 
> ...


----------



## angismith (Jul 11, 2013)

I did grab the Coco offer. But when I decided to add the Mystery Box Summer Nights, none of y'all gave it away that we could pick add-ons to the Mystery Boxes! I looked and looked and tried really hard and I WON! I did not pick any add-ons! Hehe! Or is it Julep that's winning???


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ugh- WHY is this Mystery box so TEMPTING!!


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh- WHY is this Mystery box so TEMPTING!!


 I know, right! I ended up caving because those two glitters are calling me to them!


----------



## angismith (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh- WHY is this Mystery box so TEMPTING!!





> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know, right! I ended up caving because those two glitters are calling me to them!


 


> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh- WHY is this Mystery box so TEMPTING!!


 It's the fuschia and orange combo! It screams SUMMER! And add the glitter to them .... and we're just suckers! LOL!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> After sleeping on it a day, and seeing the spoiler picture for the big box, and then opening my mail this morning with the CoCo offer, I caved in and ordered my FIRST Mystery Box. I got Summer Nights. I picked Nights because I felt like the colors were going to either dupes or similar to the Heat Wave set I picked up in the Secret Store. The new glitters look like a perfect match for the fushia and orange cremes that were part of Heat Wave.


 Where's the spoiler picture of a big mystery box? Someone only posted the day mystery box.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Remember when you buy mystery box; you don't earn Julep points. I'm trying to help you out so you won't have to cave in! LOLOL


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 11, 2013)

I definitely understand. I am off to buy some Godiva chocolate. My big box will arrive today and tonight I will have a self indulgence party.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Jul 11, 2013)

Where's the spoiler picture of a big mystery box? Someone only posted the day mystery box.

Problems posting quote ..... I thought the Spoiler picture that MissTrix posted yesterday was the big mystery box, meaning both Summer Days and Nights. Oops, guess I read it wrong.


----------



## angismith (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Remember when you buy mystery box; you don't earn Julep points. I'm trying to help you out so you won't have to cave in! LOLOL


I haven't even gotten around to learning about Jules yet! Still learning my way around Julep and MuT, lexxie!


----------



## angismith (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I definitely understand. I am off to buy some Godiva chocolate. My big box will arrive today and tonight I will have a self indulgence party.










Don't forget to share pictures with us tomorrow after you drift off to sleep dreaming about colors and manicures!


----------



## autopilot (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where's the spoiler picture of a big mystery box? Someone only posted the day mystery box.


 I thought she specifically said Big Box?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> I thought she specifically said Big Box?


 Scroll down the picture that she posted and read the title or description carefully it said Day box.


----------



## autopilot (Jul 11, 2013)

I cannot see it...


----------



## autopilot (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where's the spoiler picture of a big mystery box? Someone only posted the day mystery box.


 


> Problems posting quote ..... I thought the Spoiler picture that MissTrix posted yesterday was the big mystery box, meaning both Summer Days and Nights. Oops, guess I read it wrong.


 I guess I mis-read it too!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

I know it's hard to read fast on this post when too much posts going by so. That's ok. I'm still looking around for the big mystery box. I'm supposed to get it this Friday I believe. I checked my tracking info.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok I was feeling a little disappointed. I am glad it wasn't the big box.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Ok I was feeling a little disappointed. I am glad it wasn't the big box.


 Ditto I was surprised that it was less polishes ya know? I would expect at least a dozen. Maybe that brush. Who knows. That would made alot sense!


----------



## sldb (Jul 11, 2013)

Pretty sure the pic that was posted is version 1 of the big mystery boxhttp://www.renolynreviews.com/2013/07/julep-summertime-big-box.html?m=1


----------



## autopilot (Jul 11, 2013)

I still don't get it. This was the post:

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* 


 

Someone received their Big Mystery Box! Now I REALLY can't wait to get mine!













This is box version 1, so your box may be different. In addition to the 2 glitter polishes, Kyla and Monica, other polishes included were:

Leslie, Charlotte, Niecy, Sally, and Martha
. She also received

toe separators, glycolic hand scrub sample
, &amp; the

Double Duty Makeup Brush
!!





Out of these colors, only Charlotte would be a dupe for me. I can't wait to see the other box variants. I really, REALLY want that brush!






I'm sorry, I don't see the reference anywhere to the day box...?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> I still don't get it. This was the post: I'm sorry, I don't see the reference anywhere to the day box...?


 I know people have different ideas on wording to announce. There were 3 different mystery boxes. Normally they start off Day box known as Version 1 (I'm assuming this by a common sense) Night box would be known as Version 2 and the combo of Day and night box would be known as Version 3. People can be lazy sometimes when it comes to wording or descriptions. This is based on my assumption. This cannot be BIG mystery box with Day and night combo bec that's not enough product per se.


----------



## autopilot (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pretty sure the pic that was posted is version 1 of the big mystery boxhttp://www.renolynreviews.com/2013/07/julep-summertime-big-box.html?m=1


 Yes, this is my thinking as well.

MSRP would be $126.

ETA: really hoping there are other versions of the big box, this one doesn't really grab me.


----------



## payton (Jul 11, 2013)

Really want those two glitter polishes...trying hard to resist....


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 11, 2013)

I just bought the night box! I am so weak


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know people have different ideas on wording to announce. There were 3 different mystery boxes. Normally they start off Day box known as Version 1 (I'm assuming this by a common sense) Night box would be known as Version 2 and the combo of Day and night box would be known as Version 3. People can be lazy sometimes when it comes to wording or descriptions. This is based on my assumption. This cannot be BIG mystery box with Day and night combo bec that's not enough product per se.


 hmmmm no I don't think that is how it works. There are going to be different versions of the Day box, different versions of the Night box and different versions of the big box which includes Day &amp; Night. There are usually always different versions of the boxes offered at least from what I know of my understanding of how past mystery boxes have worked.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Yes, this is my thinking as well. MSRP would be $126. ETA: really hoping there are other versions of the big box, this one doesn't really grab me.


 Ok now I'm understanding this. It's weird how this person's version of description is confusing. Instead using the word Version 1 that would have been a Day box and say combination etc. instead not using the word Version 1 to avoid confusion and use the EXACT word: Day box, Night box, OR Day/Night combo box that deliver more concise information. I'm sorry I misunderstood that. Yet, that's kinda disappointing for the Day/Night combo box. When people upgrade sub box from $24.99 to $50 bucks ended up with a dozen plus add on polishes. So the combo mystery box was $39.99 nearly $40 bucks would have at least 8 polishes. Does that make any sense? Will cancel Julep tmrw. Glad for summer glitter polishes.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where's the spoiler picture of a big mystery box? Someone only posted the day mystery box.


 Quote: Problems posting quote ..... I thought the Spoiler picture that MissTrix posted yesterday was the big mystery box, meaning both Summer Days and Nights. Oops, guess I read it wrong.


> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still don't get it. This was the post:
> ...


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 11, 2013)

So i'm debating if i should order a box...i'm in LOVE with those glitters - wonder if they'll show up in the shop later this month???


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> I posted the BIG mystery box, just as my post says. If it were the Day box or the Night box, I would have labeled it as such.Â :icon_roll There are different box versions for each mystery box. There will be a version 1 of the day box, the night box, &amp; the big box. Just like Ipsy and Birchbox have different variations, so do Julep Mystery boxes. Somewhere there is a probably a version 2 of the big box, and possibly a version 3, 4, etc. I have seen boxes with up to 7 variations in past months. They will have different polish colors and maybe different extras. Only time will tell.


 Wow! Oh my! I had no idea that there are different variations of mystery boxes! This is my first time with a mystery box. I got the upgrade which is Day/Night box. Thanks for the clarification and sorry for the trouble ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 11, 2013)

> I still don't get it. This was the post: I'm sorry, I don't see the reference anywhere to the day box...?


 Ok, I just received my box. I was concern because I was expecting it to be bigger. I ordered the big mystery box (day and night); I called customer service and she went over everything. Yep, I have the right box. Same as this one. This is a spoiler for the day and night boxes don't know how to do it ... The day and the night box only have 3 polishes. There are about 3 boxes that are deluxe version that have 7 polishes and the big box deluxe have about 7 extras. I was also told that next month mystery birthday box will have lots of items and will not disappoint. I have to say the colors I received are very pretty.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have to say, I was really impressed with the customer service. She was extremely nice and helpful. I hope I didn't ruin it for anyone; I am still trying to figure out the functions. The colors I received are: Kyla, Monica- the glitters... Amber-matte suede finish... Felicity, Nicolette, Emmanuelle, Raegan


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Ok, I just received my box. I was concern because I was expecting it to be bigger. I ordered the big mystery box (day and night); I called customer service and she went over everything. Yep, I have the right box. Same as this one. This is a spoiler for the day and night boxes don't know how to do it ... The day and the night box only have 3 polishes. There are about 3 boxes that are deluxe version that have 7 polishes and the big box deluxe have about 7 extras. I was also told that next month mystery birthday box will have lots of items and will not disappoint. I have to say the colors I received are very pretty.


 Thanks for sharing. This information made alot sense. Hope people would clarify that with their posts ya know?


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have to say, I was really impressed with the customer service. She was extremely nice and helpful. I hope I didn't ruin it for anyone; I am still trying to figure out the functions. The colors I received are: Kyla, Monica- the glitters... Amber-matte suede finish... Felicity, Nicolette, Emmanuelle, Raegan


 If you look on your invoice it should have the version number next to the item name.


----------



## annifer (Jul 11, 2013)

I got the summer nights mystery box, version 1. Besides the glitter polishes, I got Ellie and Lucy. I also got lip vernis in Zinnia and glycolic hand scrub sample.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> If you look on your invoice it should have the version number next to the item name.Â


 Oh excellent! Thanks for letting me know. I will keep an eye on that. What version bug box did you get? #1 according to your post?


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 11, 2013)

> If you look on your invoice it should have the version number next to the item name.Â


 Summertime Big Box Version 2... There are 3 different variations but only 7 polishes unless you get a deluxe. For the day and night, 3 versions with 3 polishes unless you get a deluxe. This is what the rep told me as I was a little distraught with my box... Lol. I guess the differences will be the nail polish colors. I received everything like the previous only difference is the polish. Ok, just let me know if I am giving to much or not enough info


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok, nice box... So I don't know... Because this one has 5 polish unless you don't count the 2 in everyone's box... That's the only way make since imo


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok this is my box... Hope the pic came out


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 11, 2013)

This should be a better picture


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you look on your invoice it should have the version number next to the item name.
> ...


----------



## angismith (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I posted the BIG mystery box, just as my post says. If it were the Day box or the Night box, I would have labeled it as such.
> ...


 Sorry, Miss Trix! I think it is just us newbies that are confused. Never gave any thought to there being different versions of each type of box. That's a lot of curating for Julep. I hope I chose the right one, Summer Nights, hoping for some dark colors, kind of pre-fall. BUT, in the end, the decision to buy rested on the wording for the fuschia and orange glitters ... it said EXCLUSIVE. So I'm afraid they won't be available in the regular store. And I need them to wear the last week of July....NEED THEM! LOL! At least that is what I have convinced myself into believing. Hope everybody who gets their boxes today enjoys them and shares lots of pictures!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 11, 2013)

Much better pic


----------



## angismith (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have to say, I was really impressed with the customer service. She was extremely nice and helpful. I hope I didn't ruin it for anyone; I am still trying to figure out the functions. The colors I received are: Kyla, Monica- the glitters... Amber-matte suede finish... Felicity, Nicolette, Emmanuelle, Raegan


 You didn't ruin it for me, Jac13. We are all curious. And I don't even know the names of most of the colors. Mackenzie is lime green, Angela that is my namesake, Tracy, the beautiful blue sea salt texture, and Adele, the fabulous sheer shimmer that goes with so many other colors. Oh yea, Paris, my first glitter ever!

The couple of times in the beginning that I have dealt with Customer Service, I have received superior service!

Enjoy your box, tonight, Jac13, even if you didn't wait until bedtime to SAVOR it!!!


----------



## angismith (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So tell us, where the glitters as gorgeous as the email picture?????????


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 11, 2013)

> So tell us, where the glitters as gorgeous as the email picture?????????


 YES!!! They are beautiful; my daughter is trying to take them. All of my colors are very pretty and since I am new I don't have to worry about duplicates.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like this version too. I don't have any of those colors, which is somewhat of a miracle at this point!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree to most of the users. Some are of us are still learning about nail polish colors, how julep works and mystery box, etc. so sometimes try to think a bigger box as how would a reader think? It's hard I know without having to take the time to clarify or say same thing over and over. Anyways that's a great box and so pretty!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

Monica, Kyla, Something Blue, Teresa, &amp; Peony lip gloss

Grabbed this from Instagram.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 11, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Spoiler: Day Box - unknown version
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Day Box - unknown version



Grabbed this from Instagram. OMG OMG! I hope to get that something blue polish! I'm so sad that it doesn't sell as an invidual on their shop.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> This is a really nice box. I got Teresa in another mystery box but I gave it to my mom because she fell in love with it. It's really pretty.Â


 Yeah I would give Theresa to my mom as well. I had two similar polishes very sheer and soft so gave 'em to my mom. She fell in love with 'em.


----------



## angismith (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I just received my box. I was concern because I was expecting it to be bigger. I ordered the big mystery box (day and night); I called customer service and she went over everything. Yep, I have the right box. Same as this one. This is a spoiler for the day and night boxes don't know how to do it ... The day and the night box only have 3 polishes. There are about 3 boxes that are deluxe version that have 7 polishes and the big box deluxe have about 7 extras. I was also told that next month mystery birthday box will have lots of items and will not disappoint. I have to say the colors I received are very pretty.


 Jac13, you need to post this over on the August 2013 thread. There may be people that are just reading over there now.


----------



## angismith (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is anybody else NOT excited about the toe separators? I have really bad diabetic neuropathy and have to wear shoes on my feet all the time, so I don't "do" pedicures. I guess I can always give them away .....


----------



## angismith (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES!!! They are beautiful; my daughter is trying to take them. All of my colors are very pretty and since I am new I don't have to worry about duplicates.


 I don't have to worry about dupes yet, but I  can tell that Julep is using old colors to fill out sets in Secret Store and Warehouse Sale by the ones that arrive without a "Swatch Me" sticker on top. I ordered a package of the stickers in the Warehouse Sale for these, but they have a matte ink instead of a glossy ink, so you can still tell the older colors. I have GOT to figure out a way to display my polishes though, now that I am starting to rack 'em up! I have all the Juleps in one basket and the others in another basket. But I want to DISPLAY them. I have a perfect spot on the wall behind my bedroom door. I just can't decide on the acrylic rack at Amazon or has anybody seen the Mani Cave over on the Work / Play / Polish blog?


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 11, 2013)

Good idea. I just posted a pick. I hope August is as amazing as the lady from cs claims.


----------



## Lily V (Jul 11, 2013)

My mystery box (summer nights) came today! ( I got the same version 1 as annifer did) The 2 glitters are gorgeous!! Especially the fuschia one!!



) I love all the colors in the box, but unfortunately I just bought Lucy &amp; the Zinnia gloss (which is a great gloss btw!!) in the warehouse sale!



  (that's the risk of mystery boxes tho..). Well, off to the swap list they go. I really like Ellie- I'm surprised, it's not normally a shade I go for- but the slight duochrome shimmer in it is really pretty.



> Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## autopilot (Jul 11, 2013)

My polish collection is getting unruly. Display options are impractical for our space. As we speak, I am waiting at IKEA for my new (yellow!!!) Helmer to be unloaded from the truck!


----------



## autopilot (Jul 11, 2013)

> OMG OMG! I hope to get that something blue polish! I'm so sad that it doesn't sell as an invidual on their shop.


 It's there! I think it's found in the wedding category and not on the main polish page. http://www.julep.com/something-blue.html


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2013)

> My polish collection is getting unruly. Display options are impractical for our space. As we speak, I am waiting at IKEA for my new (yellow!!!) Helmer to be unloaded from the truck!


 Ever since I discovered how much light faded my China Glaze DV8, I've kept polishes stored away from light and not on display. I just got my second Helmer last weekend. I didn't know they made them in yellow! I thought it was just gray or red.


----------



## autopilot (Jul 11, 2013)

> I didn't know they made them in yellow! I thought it was just gray or red.


 I was just looking online this pm and saw them. Store stock said 78, but when I got to the store, there were none in the self-serve area. I w about to grab a red one but asked an employee who said they were just offloading them. I think it is the first batch of them!


----------



## angismith (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And I thought I might want some darks ... love this box!


----------



## angismith (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My polish collection is getting unruly. Display options are impractical for our space. As we speak, I am waiting at IKEA for my new (yellow!!!) Helmer to be unloaded from the truck!


 I live in the middle of nowhere so I have never been to an IKEA store. I do remember from my addiction to scrapbooking days that several people set up their craft areas using IKEA products. What is the advangtage of a Helmer?


----------



## angismith (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ever since I discovered how much light faded my China Glaze DV8, I've kept polishes stored away from light and not on display. I just got my second Helmer last weekend. I didn't know they made them in yellow! I thought it was just gray or red.


 I never thought about light fading the polishes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a bad case of "out of sight, out of mind". I would end up buying dupes and never using some if I don't have them where I can see them. But I can put them where the daylight does not get to them ... only artificial light.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in the middle of nowhere so I have never been to an IKEA store. I do remember from my addiction to scrapbooking days that several people set up their craft areas using IKEA products. What is the advangtage of a Helmer?


 Dimensions, basically.  The footprint is about one foot by a foot and a half, and it's about two feet tall.  And it's on rollers.  And the drawers pull all the way out.  And there are six drawers, so you have more sorting options.  And you can get two of them and a plank of wood, and now you have a little table.  And you can get a third, and now you have a bank of drawers and a decently-sized flat-ish surface that could be used as a buffet table.  My OCD wants an *army* of these, like Daleks invading my apartment, but *functional* and not screaming, "EX TER MIN ATE!" at me.


----------



## angismith (Jul 11, 2013)

FINALLY did my nails using the Gold Dust set that I picked up in the June Secret Store ... 2 coats of Amelia (pale gold, not metallic) shimmer, topped with Vivien (multi-size glitter). I love it! Just enough sparkle but not totally covered. Then I went back over my ring finger with another coat of Amelia and poured a light gold caviar bed over it. My question is: This is the first time I have used the caviar beads. Would you put Seche Vite over it or would that spoil the effect?


----------



## angismith (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dimensions, basically.  The footprint is about one foot by a foot and a half, and it's about two feet tall.  And it's on rollers.  And the drawers pull all the way out.  And there are six drawers, so you have more sorting options.  And you can get two of them and a plank of wood, and now you have a little table.  And you can get a third, and now you have a bank of drawers and a decently-sized flat-ish surface that could be used as a buffet table.  My OCD wants an *army* of these, like Daleks invading my apartment, but *functional* and not screaming, "EX TER MIN ATE!" at me.


 I can see the fun in sorting into colors. And it you live in a small space, they would definitely come in handy. I'm fortunate to have a large bedroom and dressing area to use. And I just know I would forget about them if I can't see them. I would love to see a picture of yours ....


----------



## xheidi (Jul 11, 2013)

If anyone have the *Julep Sea Salt Spray* for swap or sale (more leaning towards swap) please, please PM me! Trying to get one for myself and a friend's birthday!


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 12, 2013)

> Dimensions, basically. Â The footprint is about one foot by a foot and a half, and it's about two feet tall. Â And it's on rollers. Â And the drawers pull all the way out. Â And there are six drawers, so you have more sorting options. Â And you can get two of them and a plank of wood, and now you have a little table. Â And you can get a third, and now you have a bank of drawers and a decently-sized flat-ish surface that could be used as a buffet table. Â My OCD wants an *army* of these, like Daleks invading my apartment, but *functional* and not screaming, "EX TER MIN ATE!" at me. Â


 This image made me so happy! ðŸ˜ƒðŸ˜ƒðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok now I'm understanding this. It's weird how this person's version of description is confusing. Instead using the word Version 1 that would have been a Day box and say combination etc. instead not using the word Version 1 to avoid confusion and use the EXACT word: Day box, Night box, OR Day/Night combo box that deliver more concise information. I'm sorry I misunderstood that. Yet, that's kinda disappointing for the Day/Night combo box. When people upgrade sub box from $24.99 to $50 bucks ended up with a dozen plus add on polishes. So the combo mystery box was $39.99 nearly $40 bucks would have at least 8 polishes. Does that make any sense? Will cancel Julep tmrw. Glad for summer glitter polishes.


 hahahh your posts trying to sort out your confusion were creating the confusion for the rest of us LOL, I reread everything twice and it all makes sense now. Since you hadn't seen the mystery months where there were no names like "day/night" there was just one single name "St. Patties mystery box" and there were always different versions with different values of the mystery boxes.


----------



## brandarae (Jul 12, 2013)

My big mystery box is out for delivery. Unfortunately I won't know what's in it until after 5 pm!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anybody else NOT excited about the toe separators? I have really bad diabetic neuropathy and have to wear shoes on my feet all the time, so I don't "do" pedicures. I guess I can always give them away .....


 I give myself weekly pedicures so I'm actually excited about the toe separators. Except I wish they were gel so they would last longer!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 12, 2013)

> hahahh your posts trying to sort out your confusion were creating the confusion for the rest of us LOL, I reread everything twice and it all makes sense now. Since you hadn't seen the mystery months where there were no names like "day/night" there was just one single name "St. Patties mystery box" and there were always different versions with different values of the mystery boxes.


 Yeah, I'm kinda new to mystery boxes concept. I'm soo disappointed that I won't get julep points for that. Kinda dumb tho. I'm glad to see there are variations so hopefully I could get that something in blue polish. I joined Julep since April '13 so I haven't been really gotten into Julep culture lately. I've been skipping soo I got the intro box and June box that's it.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 12, 2013)

I decided to hold out on the mystery box. Honestly, I don't want to get dupes, even though the two new colors are guaranteed. I'm hoping for a really awesome August since it is anniversary month! Skipping the mystery box will make me feel less guilty for getting a full upgrade if it is great collection.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I decided to hold out on the mystery box. Honestly, I don't want to get dupes, even though the two new colors are guaranteed. I'm hoping for a really awesome August since it is anniversary month! Skipping the mystery box will make me feel less guilty for getting a full upgrade if it is great collection.


 I totally feel the same way as you do! I have 6500 Jules so if I do upgrade its going to be free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sputinka (Jul 12, 2013)

Is anyone else having issues with the dry oil nozzle getting stuck?


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 12, 2013)

> I totally feel the same way as you do! I have 6500 Jules so if I do upgrade its going to be free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's awesome! I'm ab 1000 Jules away from a free upgrade. I've been saving up my Jules for an extra special treat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's awesome! I'm ab 1000 Jules away from a free upgrade. I've been saving up my Jules for an extra special treat.


 Or I could do 3 months for free! That would be pretty awesome too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 8 more days till we find out!


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Jul 12, 2013)

Ahhhh! I came home from the gym to find my mystery box sitting at my front door. I purchased the Big Summer mystery box ($39.99). I got a big one(version 4). 17 polishes, instant warming foot scrub, arousal lip gloss, and makeup brush.





colors from left to right: raegan, monica, kyla, nina, leslie, Nicolette, Emmanuelle, charlotte, Charlie, sally, bess, felicity, amber, lucy, Martha, niecy, and ellie.


----------



## larkino (Jul 12, 2013)

I am totally having an issue with the nozzle sticking. I'm glad it's not just me.


----------



## larkino (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is anyone else having issues with the dry oil nozzle getting stuck?


 sorry to post twice but i forgot to quote.

I am totally having an issue with the nozzle sticking. I'm glad it's not just me.


----------



## jessrose18 (Jul 12, 2013)

i got big box version 1....7 polishes and toe seperators, makeup brush and sample...2 dupes and 2 look alikes from the 9 juleps i already have..... i think ill stick to the monthlys from now on, but i love how the 2 excusives look so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autopilot (Jul 12, 2013)

wow! I can't see your image, but that's what I'm talkin' bout!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow, quite the difference in number of polishes in the big boxes, if I'm understanding the posts correctly - 7 vs. 17 polishes?  Not even counting the other items, the 17 polishes would be $2.35 each - cheaper than during the warehouse sale!


----------



## easteregg (Jul 12, 2013)

My big box was great, of course, maybe 10 polishes, but not like the others above.  Oh, the makeup brush does have a nice weight and feel though.  I'm excited for the one labeled suede finish.  Never had one of those before.  Anyway, congrats ladies on the awesome hauls!


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow! I can't see your image, but that's what I'm talkin' bout!


 No kidding! I was kinda meh about the last mystery box I purchased a couple months ago. This one is amazing! I have been a Maven since Jan '12 and have over 80 polishes not including these and I only got 5 dupes out of the 17 I received.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhh! I came home from the gym to find my mystery box sitting at my front door. I purchased the Big Summer mystery box ($39.99). I got a big one(version 4). 17 polishes, instant warming foot scrub, arousal lip gloss, and makeup brush.
> 
> ...


----------



## lynfran (Jul 12, 2013)

I also received - version 4 of the big box Summertime Mystery with the 17 polishes and exactly the same other items described above. My best mystery box ever!


----------



## TinaK83 (Jul 12, 2013)

I got this same big box version, which is version 2.

Polishes are: Emanuelle, Nicolette, Amber, Raegan, Felicity and the new ones: Kyla and Monica
Pretty happy considering I would not have worn some of the other colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 12, 2013)

*I had a feeling it would be my turn this month! 




*

*Day &amp; Night Mystery Box version 4 aka "The Whole Enchilada" (with bonus kitteh foot! 



)*





*17 polishes plus Instant Warming Foot Scrub, Lip Pout in Aroused, Double Duty Makeup Brush, toe separators, and Glycolic Hand Scrub sample*





*Top Row: Amber, Felicity, Nicolette, Sally, Ellie, Emanuelle, Martha, Bess*

*Center Row: Kyla, Monica*

*Bottom Row: Niecy, Charlie, Nina, Raegan, Charlotte, Lucy, Leslie, Lip Pout in Arousal*


----------



## cpu22girl (Jul 12, 2013)

Ohhh I love your version!  Congrats!!  I received my  Summertime Big Box Version 2  this morning.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 12, 2013)

I got my mystery box a day early!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 12, 2013)

> *I had a feeling it would be my turn this month!Â *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW! Is that one big mystery box or what version is that?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 12, 2013)

> WOW! Is that one big mystery box or what version is that?


 Sorry I saw that. I'm on mobile. It's hard to see everything on a small screen ðŸ˜œ


----------



## keepcalmcarryon (Jul 12, 2013)

> I got my mystery box a day early!


 Oh man I LOVE your variation! I actually would wear all of those colors! My box came with Nina (orange), Charlie (yellow), Bess (baby blue), Lucy (super dark brown?), and Ellie (mother of pearl.) Ellie is pretty much the only one I'd wear. Let me know if you want to trade for any of them!


----------



## cpu22girl (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am new to this group, but I am glad I found it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is what I received today:  Julep Summertime Big Box Version 2  I posted all of the specifics over on my blog.  Grand Total Retail / Maven Subscriber Price = $128.00 / $102.80


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Oh man I LOVE your variation! I actually would wear all of those colors! My box came with Nina (orange), Charlie (yellow), Bess (baby blue), Lucy (super dark brown?), and Ellie (mother of pearl.) Ellie is pretty much the only one I'd wear. Let me know if you want to trade for any of them!


 I don't really have alot of Julep polishes. I skipped twice and only had one Intro box and June box that's it. I have Ellie, too. The colors if you click on the picture so you can read the labels up close: Monica, Ellie, Kyla, Charlie, Nina, Bess, and Lucy. There are two other color polishes that didn't work out for me are Lexie (Yellow mustard) and one I don't know the name off from my head. It's like army green color. BUT I may want to keep those so I could do nail art and mix up neutrals with brights. Thanks for offering and will do a future trade.


----------



## brandarae (Jul 12, 2013)

I received my day/night mystery box today. I finally lucked out! I usually get the smallest boxes. I got version 4!! Out of 17 polishes, 6 were dupes. Not bad - still 11 new to me colors (a couple that I have been really wanting). Plus, I kind of wanted the foot scrub and the brush looked interesting. Happy dance!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking to swap? Forum: Subscription Box Swaps Talk (Beta)


----------



## meaganola (Jul 12, 2013)

Two coats of Joanna, one coat of Seche Vite, and a wear story:



The color is undoubtedly off since I took this in the shade, and it's not the best application, but the point is what this is after: two hours of building and taping cardboard boxes. I was *sure* that the tape that kept devouring my hands would destroy whatever the cardboard didn't, and all I see is some tip wear that may very well be related to the top coat. I'm shocked.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 13, 2013)

Congrats to all the ladies- this mystery box looks like it was an amazing haul- luv the exclusive sparkles


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 13, 2013)

You hit the mother load!

I do like how Julep mixes things up both in regards to colors and amount/variety of items in the boxes.  Nice to see everyone happy with their mystery boxes this month.



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I had a feeling it would be my turn this month!
> 
> ...


----------



## angismith (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FINALLY did my nails using the Gold Dust set that I picked up in the June Secret Store ... 2 coats of Amelia (pale gold, not metallic) shimmer, topped with Vivien (multi-size glitter). I love it! Just enough sparkle but not totally covered. Then I went back over my ring finger with another coat of Amelia and poured a light gold caviar bed over it. My question is: This is the first time I have used the caviar beads. Would you put Seche Vite over it or would that spoil the effect?


 Went to the eye doctor yesterday after doing this Gold Dust manicure (I ended up putting Seche Vite over the caviar beads). First thing the lady at check-in said was, "PRETTY nails!" Really made me feel good after all the time and effort and money spent the past three months of taking care of my nails (after decades of NOT doing so)! Nothing like compliments to encourage you to keep up what you are doing right!!! Hope you all get a "Pretty Nails" compliment after your latest Julep manicure!


----------



## angismith (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhh! I came home from the gym to find my mystery box sitting at my front door. I purchased the Big Summer mystery box ($39.99). I got a big one(version 4). 17 polishes, instant warming foot scrub, arousal lip gloss, and makeup brush.
> 
> ...


----------



## angismith (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got big box version 1....7 polishes and toe seperators, makeup brush and sample...2 dupes and 2 look alikes from the 9 juleps i already have..... i think ill stick to the monthlys from now on, but i love how the 2 excusives look so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh, jessrose18, I'm sorry you got dupes since you only had 9 Juleps. The odds were in your favor that you wouldn't, but that seems to be part of the "mystery" of the Mystery Boxes. Enjoy what you did receive and don't give up!


----------



## angismith (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My big box was great, of course, maybe 10 polishes, but not like the others above.  Oh, the makeup brush does have a nice weight and feel though.  I'm excited for the one labeled suede finish.  Never had one of those before.  Anyway, congrats ladies on the awesome hauls!


 Let us newbies now what the suede finish look like, ok, easteregg?


----------



## angismith (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lynfran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I also received - version 4 of the big box Summertime Mystery with the 17 polishes and exactly the same other items described above. My best mystery box ever!


 Congrats, lynfran! ENVIOUS here!!!!


----------



## AMaas (Jul 13, 2013)

> sorry to post twice but i forgot to quote. I am totally having an issue with the nozzle sticking. I'm glad it's not just me.


 Same here! It was fine for the first few uses and now it gets stuck. I love the product though. Bought another bottle as backup!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 13, 2013)

> Same here! It was fine for the first few uses and now it gets stuck. I love the product though. Bought another bottle as backup!


 It does that to me every few uses as well, but I just take the top off, run it under hot running water, pop it back on, et voila! Good as new. This is pretty common with spray bottles.


----------



## kellerman83 (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do the gloves wreck your mani? i work in a lab and i find they sort of protect mine.


 If I wear gloves, it's for a decent amount of time.  I think it's if I get hot and my hands sweat.  The moisture totally chips my polish right off.


----------



## kellerman83 (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! Are you serious? I'm pretty new to Julep, too, but if I put their Freedom Polymer Top Coat over 2-3 coats of their polish (no base coat b/c I haven't been able to find mine since our recent move &amp; Julep's was sold out), I swear it lasts about 2 weeks! The first time I did this w/2 coats, it lasted nearly 3 weeks w/only a few teeny-tiny chips at the tips &amp; I'm pretty rough on my nails! I could've easily covered the little chips, but the polish remover I'd ordered (since I couldn't find mine... I hate moving!) finally arrived, so I happily tried another color. I didn't have time to put on the top coat that day &amp; noticed chips all over my nails almost immediately (how do they even chip in the middle?!), so the next day I patched the chips, put on a 3rd coat, then made sure to put on the Freedom Polymer Top Coat &amp; it's been perfect ever since! I actually think my toenails would've stayed pristine for 6-8 weeks if I hadn't taken the polish off. Maybe the secret is their top coat? But not super thick?


 Thanks for this comment!  It was with the very first polish I tried of theirs.  Maybe it was just that color?  I haven't tried that one since, or without the top coat.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi Ladies! All the nail polish reviews are sooo amazing. Congratulations to all that received the "BIG" box. I can't wait for next month Anniversary mystery box.


----------



## BeautyandBooks (Jul 15, 2013)

Someone posted that she was interested in seeing a Helmer. I am willing to post pics of mine and my polish organization if anyone is interested!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, please!!!


----------



## BeautyandBooks (Jul 15, 2013)

This is my Helmer with my swatch sticks on rings and hung on magnetic hooks on the side. The sticks are separated by color family, though the glitters are on their own rings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 My polishes are separated by brand, then numbered on the lid in metallic Sharpie. These are my Sinful Colors, Finger Paints and American Apparel. Top drawer is all topcoats and nail treatments. Third drawer is China Glaze, KleanColor, Zoya and Julep. Fourth drawer is everything else...lol. I only have about 250 polishes, so i have room to grow. The fifth and sixth, for now, have my acrylic paints. 

 Then I've swatched each polish on a swatch stick and labeled each with the brand, color and number I put on the polish lid. This makes it SUPER easy to find colors and compare! 

 LOVE MY HELMER!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyandBooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is my Helmer with my swatch sticks on rings and hung on magnetic hooks on the side. The sticks are separated by color family, though the glitters are on their own rings.
> 
> 
> ...


 Excuse my ignorance, but is that a file cabinet?


----------



## BeautyandBooks (Jul 15, 2013)

It's. Helmer from Ikea-- which is kinda like a filing cabinet for crafts, polish, etc. The great thing is that the drawers are just high enough for polish--even my Finger Paints and Nailtini polishes fit, and they are tall! The whole cabinet, though, is only 27" high! Great way to store my hoard without hubby knowing just how much is really there. A Helmer should fit between 400-500 polishes.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh my that is a very nice collection! I am just starting out so I have 11 polishes at the moment. But I am expecting plenty more. Love it


----------



## BeautyandBooks (Jul 15, 2013)

> Oh my that is a very nice collection! I am just starting out so I have 11 polishes at the moment. But I am expecting plenty more. Love it


 Thx! My collection grew from 3 in March to right around 250. Can you say obsessed?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyandBooks (Jul 15, 2013)

> Oh my that is a very nice collection! I am just starting out so I have 11 polishes at the moment. But I am expecting plenty more. Love it


 Thx! My collection grew from 3 in March to right around 250. Can you say obsessed?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Thx! My collection grew from 3 in March to right around 250. Can you say obsessed?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes but I might be on my way. I just started this month and if Zoya would ever send me my polishes I will have 26 in one month, lol.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyandBooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thx! My collection grew from 3 in March to right around 250. Can you say obsessed?
> ...


----------



## acostakk (Jul 15, 2013)

> This is my Helmer with my swatch sticks on rings and hung on magnetic hooks on the side. The sticks are separated by color family, though the glitters are on their own rings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My polishes are separated by brand, then numbered on the lid in metallic Sharpie. These are my Sinful Colors, Finger Paints and American Apparel. Top drawer is all topcoats and nail treatments. Third drawer is China Glaze, KleanColor, Zoya and Julep. Fourth drawer is everything else...lol. I only have about 250 polishes, so i have room to grow. The fifth and sixth, for now, have my acrylic paints.
> 
> ...


 My OCD side is squealing and making grabby hands right now


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyandBooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is my Helmer with my swatch sticks on rings and hung on magnetic hooks on the side. The sticks are separated by color family, though the glitters are on their own rings.
> 
> 
> ...


 my god. so much polish porn...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally forgot about the order I placed last month that still hasn't freaking shipped.  WTF, Zoya?!


 I'm waiting for two different orders from Zoya myself, so I know how you feel.  I think I know what happened, though: there's a note on the website that says they wait to ship all of your ordered polishes at the same time, so if you order something that's out of stock you don't get anything until it's available again.  Damn you, Pixie Dust!


----------



## jessrose18 (Jul 16, 2013)

i just got a zoya ship notice today...i had the two free with liberty order from 4th of july week.  tried out monica tonight i like it!  if anybody doesnt want their monica i have several i can trade for :  sally, charlotte, carrie, martha, and niecy all never used, just unwrapped and swatched on color wheel.


----------



## jessrose18 (Jul 16, 2013)

here are some photos of monica, with the jelly formula i helped it out a bit....i put gelish gel polish all dahliad up underneath (very similar pink shade) then 2 layers on monica followed by gelish izzy wizzy lets get busy (similar purple holo glitter topcoat) it turned out nice i am not a pink polish girl normally.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just got a zoya ship notice today...i had the two free with liberty order from 4th of july week.  tried out monica tonight i like it!  if anybody doesnt want their monica i have several i can trade for :  sally, charlotte, carrie, martha, and niecy all never used, just unwrapped and swatched on color wheel.


 One of my non-shipped orders is the Liberty with two free offer; I'm glad yours has shipped but sad that mine hasn't!  I guess I should just take this as an encouraging sign that it might happen soon for me.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 16, 2013)

> I'm waiting for two different orders from Zoya myself, so I know how you feel.Â  I think I know what happened, though: there's a note on the website that says they wait to ship all of your ordered polishes at the same time, so if you order something that's out of stock you don't get anything until it's available again.Â  Damn you, Pixie Dust!


 Got two pixie dusts here for a trade or giveaway. Click on my trade list below


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Got two pixie dusts here for a trade or giveaway. Click on my trade list below


Drat sorry this should be deleted bec I'm on mobile and didn't realize that it wasn't on PM format. My bad. So sorry enjoy.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got two pixie dusts here for a trade or giveaway. Click on my trade list below


 I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong (I'm still fairly new to MUT), but I can't find any clickable link to your trade list. 

Which Pixie Dusts do you have to trade?  (I hope I'm not violating MUT policy by asking this question in an open forum, but if I am, please school me gently!)  I do have some Julep dupes that you might be interested in.  But I've also got a number of Pixie Dusts on order, which might be the same ones you're looking to trade. 

Again, apologies to all if this is an inappropriate post.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just got a zoya ship notice today...i had the two free with liberty order from 4th of july week.  tried out monica tonight i like it!  if anybody doesnt want their monica i have several i can trade for :  sally, charlotte, carrie, martha, and niecy all never used, just unwrapped and swatched on color wheel.


 I really like all the colours you got!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 17, 2013)

Zoya doesn't ship to Canada and the few places that do sell it cost an arm and a leg!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autopilot (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya doesn't ship to Canada and the few places that do sell it cost an arm and a leg!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Have you tried Nailpolishcanada.com? I find them very reasonable.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of my non-shipped orders is the Liberty with two free offer; I'm glad yours has shipped but sad that mine hasn't!  I guess I should just take this as an encouraging sign that it might happen soon for me.


 I finally got the notice that mine have shipped!  Really looking forward to trying them out!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 17, 2013)

Wearing Adele over Kennedy this week.  Kennedy was not the best formula, Adele is all that and a piece of cake




.


----------



## angismith (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My OCD side is squealing and making grabby hands right now


 Mine is too. I think I have to have a Helmer! Where did you get the swatches on a ring? And how did you make the labels? Do the numbers mean anything to you or is it individual to the brand being swatched?


----------



## autopilot (Jul 18, 2013)

I got my Day + Night mystery box yesterday, version 1. I hate to admit I was a tad disappointed after seeing the huge boxes some lucky ladies got, but on the plus side it is still great value for money and all the colours I got are very wearable and I like them better IRL than in the swatches, so Yay!


----------



## alpina0560 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm kind of bummed-- After seeing a couple of the mystery boxes on here that I had zero dupes of, I decided to take the plunge and get one. Of course I got it today, and 3 of the 7 polishes are dupes for me. boo!

Anyway I got the Summertime Big Box Version 5 with: Monica, Kyla, Amy, Audrey, Myrtle, Anne, and Susie. Along with the Double ended face brush, eyelash curler, and toe separators!


----------



## angismith (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is too. I think I have to have a Helmer! Where did you get the swatches on a ring? And how did you make the labels? Do the numbers mean anything to you or is it individual to the brand being swatched?


 Did anybody ever answer this?


----------



## angismith (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Day + Night mystery box yesterday, version 1. I hate to admit I was a tad disappointed after seeing the huge boxes some lucky ladies got, but on the plus side it is still great value for money and all the colours I got are very wearable and I like them better IRL than in the swatches, so Yay!


 Aren't Kyla and Monica gorgeous? I have put off a new manicure for two days. Had to do an oxygen sleep study two nights ago and could not have fingernail polish on the nail that wears the little finger dooey... so I put off my manicure a day and then today has just been horrendous as far as everything that could go wrong has!


----------



## kira685 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is too. I think I have to have a Helmer! Where did you get the swatches on a ring? And how did you make the labels? Do the numbers mean anything to you or is it individual to the brand being swatched?
> 
> Did anybody ever answer this?


 I don't think so, but I think I can provide some guesses...

I know a lot of girls find those swatch sticks at beauty supply stores and ebay. Ebay seems to be the most economical/cheapest, but they usually come from China so shipping requires patience. Those labels look like they're printed on adhesive paper or regular paper then taped on - I've seen girls just write on the sticks with sharpies too, but the printed labels definitely look nicer. My guess would be that she just numbers them in the order she gets them? That way each polish has a unique number. Judging from the labels on the sticks, I'm going to also guess that she has a digital inventory somewhere with her polishes =)


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2013)

Placed this order today:   Items Ordered Product Name SKU Price Qty Subtotal Order Status processing Subtotal $53.58
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (SMS7DKG) -$26.80
Gift Card (0Y2LT9EUA5B7) -$13.99
*Grand Total*
*$12.79*
Paris 06-01-00081 $9.99 
Ordered: *1*
$9.99 
Fireworks 06-01-00279 $9.99 
Ordered: *1*
$9.99 
Blakely 06-01-00018 $11.20 
Ordered: *1*
$11.20 
Billie Jean 06-01-00016 $11.20 
Ordered: *1*
$11.20 
Adele 06-01-00002 $11.20 
Ordered: *1*
$11.20


----------



## angismith (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think so, but I think I can provide some guesses...
> 
> I know a lot of girls find those swatch sticks at beauty supply stores and ebay. Ebay seems to be the most economical/cheapest, but they usually come from China so shipping requires patience. Those labels look like they're printed on adhesive paper or regular paper then taped on - I've seen girls just write on the sticks with sharpies too, but the printed labels definitely look nicer. My guess would be that she just numbers them in the order she gets them? That way each polish has a unique number. Judging from the labels on the sticks, I'm going to also guess that she has a digital inventory somewhere with her polishes =)


 Thanks, kira685! Seems pretty complicated for my collection so far. So maybe not just YET! LOL!


----------



## angismith (Jul 18, 2013)

Has everyone worn all of the colors you received in July already??? Tell us what looked best on you!


----------



## kira685 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Placed this order today:   Items Ordered Product Name SKU Price Qty Subtotal Order Status processing Subtotal $53.58
> Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
> ...


 WHAT?! i need that discount code!! and a gift card! lol


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 19, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *BeautyandBooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

...
*Then I've swatched each polish on a swatch stick and labeled each with the brand, color and number I put on the polish lid. This makes it SUPER easy to find colors and compare!*

...

LOVE MY HELMER!!







> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## angismith (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks! I guess I should have gone back and found the original post instead of responding to a reply.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't receive any texts from them since I signed up to be a mobile insider.


----------



## angismith (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't receive any texts from them since I signed up to be a mobile insider.


 You need to go to your account and check your notification settings if you are not getting posts that you think you should have received.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You need to go to your account and check your notification settings if you are not getting posts that you think you should have received.


 Where do I find the notification settings?


----------



## autopilot (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Placed this order today:   Items Ordered Product Name SKU Price Qty Subtotal Order Status processing Subtotal $53.58
> Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
> ...


 Oops, I got a code too and asked coworkers if they wanted to go in on an order with me...

Items Ordered 
Hailee 06-01-00162 $11.20 
Ordered: *1*
$11.20
Avery 06-01-00012 $11.20 
Ordered: *1*
$11.20 
Janel 06-01-00046 $11.20 
Ordered: *1*
$11.20 
Coco 06-01-00027 $11.20 
Ordered: *1*
$11.20 
Laura 06-01-00056 $11.20 
Ordered: *1*
$11.20 
Angela 06-01-00008 $11.20 
Ordered: *1*
$11.20 
Tracy 06-01-00093 $11.20 
Ordered: *1*
$11.20 
MacKenzie 06-01-00064 $11.20 
Ordered: *1*
$11.20 
Molly 06-01-00211 $11.20 
Ordered: *1*
$11.20 
Marion 06-01-00068 $11.20 
Ordered: *1*
$11.20 
Candy 06-01-00020 $11.20 
Ordered: *1*
$11.20 
Gabrielle 06-01-00039 $11.20 
Ordered: *1*
$11.20 
Robin 06-01-00234 $11.20 
Ordered: *1*
$11.20 
Anne 06-01-00106 $11.20 
Ordered: *1*
$11.20 

ï»¿ï»¿       

Ugh, it's not showing my total, but subtotal $156.80, discount $78.40, grand total $78.40. LOL!


----------



## Cindaaayduh (Jul 19, 2013)

I did the same thing when I got the text to receive 50% off! It's the best way to get many colors you want ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autopilot (Jul 19, 2013)

Except apparently it's supposed to be for one polish only! I called CS to add a polish for my coworker that was forgotten, and she explained to code worked for all the polishes but it was indented for just one. The two polishes I added had to be at normal price, but still, I got a great deal!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Placed this order today:   Items Ordered Product Name SKU Price Qty Subtotal Order Status processing Subtotal $53.58
> Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
> ...


JAY! Stop being so awesome with your incredible codes and discounts!!!!  LOL!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## angismith (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where do I find the notification settings?


 foxyroxy-26, I went to the site and checked several link and I couldn't find anything. At the bottom of My Account screen, there is a place to insert your email addy to receive news, etc. Try putting in your addy again and see if you start getting offers again. If you don't get the Maven Window though, DEFINITELY call customer service! I think this is my last post for July. I am only going to check the August conversation from now on. See you there!


----------



## cpu22girl (Aug 6, 2013)

This box is awesome!  I am happy with the colors I received in the smaller version, so I can only imagine how excited you must be!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

